# Rhoihessekurbeler



## Blapper_66 (17. September 2007)

Hallo Zsamma,

Biken in Nieder-Olm und Umgebung wird jetzt ersetzt durch Rhoihessekurbeler,also,alle Beiträge jetzt hier ablegen!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. September 2007)

Da unsere andere Seite wieder mal so voll ist,eröffne ich einen neuen thread mit doch einer für uns zu indentifizierenden überschrift,ich denke mal,das ist auch in eurem sinne!!

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (17. September 2007)

nein, ist nicht in meinem sinn.............., und macht auch keinen sinn, wenn überhaupt peek und cloppenburg !  ;-)

@blapper
alle die sich das alte thema abonniert haben, denken sie werden bei neuen beiträgen informiert, klappt jetzt leider nicht mehr. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## redfoxy (18. September 2007)

hi leute, 
kommenden do bin ich nicht dabei, da beruflich ausser landes, wie schauts denn am sonntag aus?
grüße von
redfoxy


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. September 2007)

Hy redfoxy,

...habe es schon von P. erfahren,das du leider nicht am Do.dabei sein kannst,kein Thema,mit Sonntag können wir noch abklären,ich schicke dir noch ne PN,ok??


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. September 2007)

Hallo Zsamma 

wie eben aus den Topnews zu erfahren ist,hat sich Berndie61 einen neuen fahrbaren untersatz zugelegt,der natürlich am Donnerstag entjungfert,eingeweiht und getauft wird       

also,in diesem Sinne,seit,wenn möglich ALLE (außer redfoxy) am Donnerstag anwesend.......

die Wetterprognosen sind auch sehr gut,trocken,19-21°C,Sa 7:08,Su 19:29 Uhr,also,was wollen wir mehr???

bis denn...

..euer Blapper_66 (Gründungsmitglied)


----------



## verfolger210 (18. September 2007)

@ blapper_66
als gründungs-mit-glied (eigentlich visualisiert trotz rasierter schenkel)
hast du ab sofort allen die gruppe betreffenden dinge auf den grund zu gehen.

eine "begründung" für diese maßnahme hat sich mir aber noch nicht erschlossen.

wichtig wäre dann noch zu erfahren wer sich als weibliches pendant anbieten
würde ! gründungs-............- ?????

@berndie61
herzlichen glückwunsch, ich freue mich schon darauf bis auf die nieren zu testen, mit welchen mitteln auch immer  

@alle
das urgestein "rhoihesse" hat bereits für donnerstag abgesagt
bin mal gespannt wieviele wir in der kw 38/2007 werden !

grüße aus frankfurt


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. September 2007)

...ne Handvoll werden wir sein!!!

P.,B.,A.,O.,und S.,

...reicht doch,oder??


----------



## cachaca (19. September 2007)

werde es wohl am Do. leider nicht schaffen. Habe um 15:30 h einen Termin in Köln  

Schade, wäre gerne dabei....


----------



## verfolger210 (19. September 2007)

schade, aber tröste dich, so ein auto hatte ich auch mal !   ;-)

gruß

p


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2007)

cachaca schrieb:


> werde es wohl am Do. leider nicht schaffen. Habe um 15:30 h einen Termin in Köln
> 
> Schade, wäre gerne dabei....



Fahr mal hunnert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (19. September 2007)

Termin wurde verschoben !
Bin dann wohl doch dabei  (Freu)


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. September 2007)

cachaca schrieb:


> Termin wurde verschoben !
> Bin dann wohl doch dabei  (Freu)



....schöne Finte  

....komm,den Termin lässt du Platzen!!!

....und das alles wegen uns


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

Die Rüsselpest geht um,soeben hat sich P. abgemeldet für heute  

..dann mal Gute Besserung 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## berndie61 (21. September 2007)

Hattet Ihr Probleme am Berg nach dem Apré Rad ?

gruss

b


----------



## verfolger210 (21. September 2007)

Neeeeiiiin !:d


----------



## redfoxy (23. September 2007)

hallöle, ihr lieben,

da war ich doch leider gaaanz alleine unterwegs am heutigen sonntag nachmittag, a. ist wegen technikproblemen leider ausgefallen - das wetter war genial und die dornfeldertrauben schmeckten gut!

habe ein kleines problem mit meiner hinterradbremse: der hebel geht nicht ganz in die normale/neutrale stellung zurück, ich muss nachdrücken, es handelt sich um formula oro k24 180/160 - das sind eigentlich selbstjustierende bremsen. 
nachm urlaub gehts das bike zwar eh in die inspektion, aber vielleicht habt ihr einen tipp für mich? hmmm...

und ab heute habe ich urlaub bis mitte oktober, will die wiesn aufsuchen und wenn das wetter hält, bin ich in richtung alpen/eventuell italien unterwegs, natürlich mitm radl im auto!
drückt mir die däumchen für gutes wetter - hier soll es ja ab di schlechter werden. werde do an euch denken, falls ihr fahrt und hoffe auf ein wiedersehen nach meinem urlaub...

grüßles,
redfoxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (23. September 2007)

@redfoxy
schönen urlaub gebündelt mit einer extra großen portion schönem wetter........., die jungs von canyon kriegen das bestimmt wieder hin mit deiner bremse !
leider bin ich heute aus innenausbautechnischen gründen wieder einmal ausgefallen aber ab november, wenn der umzug vollbracht ist, wird alles wieder gut !
wir hatten uns am vergangen do alle darauf geeinigt ab dem 1.oktober we,
den treff auf sonntag vormittag zu verlegen, somit können auch die biker mit familie unter uns den sonn-tag danach noch gemeinsam verbringen.
für unsere singles die samstag heftigtst auf die rolle gehen, natürlich eine nicht ganz einfache regelung, aber außnahmen bestätigen diese ja bekannter-maßen ! 

@alle
ist es euch möglich den treff am nächsten do schon um 17:15 uhr starten zu lassen ?

viele grüße

p aus s in rheinhessen

ps. jetzt gibt noch ne portion zwibbelkuche mit lecker bremser !


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. September 2007)

berndie61 schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr Probleme am Berg nach dem Apré Rad ?
> 
> gruss
> 
> b



@Berndie

....Bergauf gibt es nie probleme


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. September 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @redfoxy
> schönen urlaub gebündelt mit einer extra großen portion schönem wetter........., die jungs von canyon kriegen das bestimmt wieder hin mit deiner bremse !
> leider bin ich heute aus innenausbautechnischen gründen wieder einmal ausgefallen aber ab november, wenn der umzug vollbracht ist, wird alles wieder gut !
> wir hatten uns am vergangen do alle darauf geeinigt ab dem 1.oktober we,
> ...



@verfolger

...weiß noch nicht,ob ich mitfahre


----------



## verfolger210 (24. September 2007)

@alle

wer hat lust und zeit heute bei diesem herrlichen indian summer am nachmittag/abend, na sagen wir so gen 17:00 17:30 uhr ne runde zu drehen ?

ich würde in frankfurt starten, vieleicht ist ja treffpunkt nähe mz möglich ?

alla, . . . . . .


verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

...am 03.10.ist ja ein Feiertag,ich schlage vor,ne Tour in den Bikepark zumachen,also,wer hat Lust???     


@Berndie

.......ach übrigens,du hast das trockenste Bike der Welt,die Kurbeler würden sich freuen,wenn du Sack mal einen ausgibst   


also,postet was das zeuch hält...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (24. September 2007)

@berndie61
das war die trockenste neubike vorstellung die ich je erlebt habe !
hoffentlich zerbröselt dir das ding nicht mal unter dem allerwertesten !
 

gruß und bis donnerstag !

@alle
ich wäre am 3. oktober voll dabei........


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. September 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @berndie61
> das war die trockenste neubike vorstellung die ich je erlebt habe !
> hoffentlich zerbröselt dir das ding nicht mal unter dem allerwertesten !
> 
> ...



...dann sind wir schonmal zu zweit!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (25. September 2007)

hallo zsamma,

nachstehend mein tourenvorschlag für den 03.10.2007

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/tour_4.php

einen teil der runde bin ich breits im frühsommer mit j. gefahren, absolute spitzenklasse.

die anfahrt mit dem auto dauert etwa. 30-45 min. ab no.

ich schlage mal als treffpunkt 08:00 uhr an der aral tankstelle in saulheim
vor !

so, jetzt seit ihr dran ! 

gruß 

p aus s


----------



## Gazzella (25. September 2007)

Moin,
Donnerstag falle ich Grippenvirusinfekted leider aus, für den 03.10. bin ich allerdings noch bester Dinge   Hab ne nagelneue Karte vom Bikepark falls einer auf Abwege gerät.
Ciao
Eure Gazzella


----------



## marc077 (25. September 2007)

scheinbar brauchte man hier nur letzte woche von der "ruesselpest" zu lesen und schon hatte/hat man sie. jedenfalls lass ich mich momentan in stadecken von der freundin pflegen 

gruss, marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (25. September 2007)

hi,
ich falle für donnerstag ebenso aus, mich hat diesmal der büroschreibtischstabelvirus heimgesucht, den es mal gilt gepflegt abzuarbeiten !

die meisten vorgänge sind freitags geschoben worden, woran das wohl liegen mag ?

ein wiedersehen ? ich setze voll auf den 03.10.2007, gazella wird "guidin",
des werd so prima !



viele grüße


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. September 2007)

Servus,

...melde mich ebenfalls für Do. ab,mein Racebike ist in der Werkstatt,das andere habe ich noch nicht fertig.......

.....dafür habe ich noch Teppich zu legen......

..könnte für Samstag noch Hilfe gebrauchen........

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

...sieht ja bescheiden für heute abend aus    ,somit schlage ich vor,das wir uns im Befo so gg 21:00 Uhr treffen      ,
zwecks planung des 03.10.07,was haltet ihr davon???


Gruß

Blapper_66

...meldet euch bitte!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. September 2007)

Hallo Zsamma 

wie am gestrigen Abend besprochen,werden wir uns am 03.10.07 um 09:00 Uhr an der Eisdiele in Ritter-Hundt-Stadt treffen,um eine schöne Tour an den Donnersberg zu machen..

...falls noch Fragen sind,kurze PN an mich!!


Gruß

Blapper_66

...un wehe,de verfolger kommt mittem hardtail


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leutz, 

...also,Termin steht,Treffpunkt um 09:00 Uhr an der Eisdiele in S.

B. ,O. ,G. ,...wir treffen uns bei mir ,in der neuen Heimat,von dort aus fahren wir zusammen nach S.,würde vorschlagen,ihr seit um 08:30 Uhr bei mir.

Bis denn,freu mich auf die Tour!!    

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## redfoxy (2. Oktober 2007)

servus aus minga, ihr lieben!

die wiesn ist ins wasser gefallen, aber während ihr euch morgen in den bike park begebt (ja wäre ich zuhause, wäre ich dabei!) werde ich aus münchen gen südtirol aufbrechen und für eine woche das seiser alm-gebiet erkunden...

euch einen schönen feiertag und gutes wetter, keine knochenbrüche o.ä.,
liebe grüßles 
vom redfoxy


----------



## berndie61 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf meinem Tacho waren es 85 km. Anbei ein Bildche vom anstrengensten Teil unserer Tour.

gruss

b


----------



## verfolger210 (3. Oktober 2007)

@teilnehmer

de modder kam von unne ruff,
des wasser kam von obbe runner,
mär hots gemerkt von alle seid,
es iss vorbei de summer !

die brie es geloffe runner die hälse,
worscht egal, hauptsach fort von de "else"!

raus aus de käffer, raus aus dem trubel,
rinn in de wald un als nei in die kurbel.

bibber, schwitz, zitronentee,
des nächste mal liegt vielleicht sogar schnee.

manno mann was war des nass, doch........

..............mit eisch machd's wie immer rischdisch schbass !

grüße vom ritter hundt biker


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Oktober 2007)

@verfolger

ein schönes Wort zum Sonntag 

Ja Leutz ,

war wirklich ne klasse Tour an den Donnersberg ,ok,bis auf das Wetter am Morgen,was uns aber dennoch nicht abhielt zu fahren,die Einkehr am Mittag war auch klasse  
..ich selbst hatte dann 105km auf der Uhr zu Hause,von den Hm will ich jetzt mal gar nicht sprechen 

...das nächste mal werden wir,extra für Gazzella ,unsere Trittfrequenz etwas erhöhen,da wir doch sehr Untertourig    gefahren sind,wir arbeiten dran,versprochen!!  

@Berndie

..hey Aldeer,
setze doch bitte alle Bilder rein,die du bei unserer Tour gemacht hast 

...bis demnächst euer Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gazzella (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Leutz,
So ein Grog eignet sich ja hervorragend um die Knochen aufzuwärmen, aber wenn man keinen Alkohol gewöhnt ist, sollte man liebr die Babbel halten ;-)
Ich arbeite daran...
Schön war's trotzdem.
Bis denne
Eure Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leutz ,

war mit B. am Samstag an der Mosel unterwegs,bei Traumhaften Bedingungen,48Km und 850Hm,war echt klasse,würde dies auch mal als eine der nächsten Touren vorschlagen. 

..als nächstes schlage ich den 14.10. vor,eine schöne Runde morgens,was haltet ihr davon??

Warte auf Feedback..  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (8. Oktober 2007)

@alle
ich schlage sogar schon den folgenden Donnerstag vor, nämlich zum 
nightride !

treffpunkt wie immer donnerstags, 18:30 uhr am kreisel !

selbstredend ist für ausreichende beleuchtung am rad zu sorgen !

danach geht's wieder ins bf !

ach ja, hätte ich fast vergessen, die dicken gänge (übersetzungen) müßt
ihr zu hause lassen, denn ab sofort fahren wir nur noch hochtourig !  ;-))


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Oktober 2007)

@ alle

...ich wär dabei!!!

...ich nehm aach extra mein 20-Zoll-Bike


----------



## black (8. Oktober 2007)

hey,

verfolge schon seit längerem euren thread hier..
bin z.Zt. Student in Mainz und wohne in Hechtsheim.
da liegt Nieder Olm ja nicht weit, oder?
Da ich nicht von hier bin, kenn ich mich natürlich super wenig aus... 

Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer?
Ist der Treffpunkt von Hechtsheim gut zu erreichen? Wie lang würds dauern?
Hätte auch an Nightrides intresse... Beleuchtung ist ausreichend vorhanden.. 
Alles unter der Woche versteht sich...
am Wochenende bin ich im Heimrevier, in der schönen Eifel, unterwegs...  


grüssle 
André


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Black,

wenn du Zeit hast,komme doch einfach am Donnerstag an den Nieder-Olmer Kreisel,an der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle,Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 Uhr,wir würden uns freuen,wenn du dich uns anschliessen möchtest.

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (9. Oktober 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Hallo Black,
> 
> wenn du Zeit hast,komme doch einfach am Donnerstag an den Nieder-Olmer Kreisel,an der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle,Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 Uhr,wir würden uns freuen,wenn du dich uns anschliessen möchtest.
> 
> ...



hab die Beleuchtung momentan noch zu Haus in der Eifel...

werde die aber nä wo mal mitbringen.. vielleicht klappts ja dann..  


fahrt ihr grundsätzlich nur Donnerstags oder auch mal an anderen Tagen in der Woche??
grüssle


----------



## black (9. Oktober 2007)

schade das es nicht klappt aber ich fahre jetzt ne runde durch den gonsenheimer wald...
alles andere ist ohne lampen für mich zu spät...
hoffe es klappt dann beim nä mal..


----------



## DocHolliday (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Wilden,
seit 1 Jahr bin ich immer mit nem Kumpel im Gonsenheimer Wald, Rheingau, Binger Wald unterwegs. Jetzt ist der Kerl im Urlaub, allein zu knattern macht kaum Spaß. Wenn es jetzt am Donnerstag klappt komm ich zum Kreisel, sicher am 18.10.
Bis dann


----------



## cachaca (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zsamme,

werde am Donnerstag leider nicht dabei sein können - bin mal wieder jobmässig unterwegs  und komme erst am 22.10. wieder.
Treibts nicht zu bunt (ihr wisst schon warum:    :kotz: )


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo DocHolliday,

sehr schön,so wie es im Moment ausschaut fällt die Runde am jetzigen Donnerstag aus,da einige in Urlaub,Geschäftlich und Gesundheitlich nicht können,leider...

wir werden aber am Sonntag,den 14.10. ne Tour machen,wenn du lust hast,melde dich

@cachaca

hey,alter schwede,bleib Saubeeer,bis denn!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (9. Oktober 2007)

cachaca schrieb:


> Hallo Zsamme,
> 
> werde am Donnerstag leider nicht dabei sein können - bin mal wieder jobmässig unterwegs  und komme erst am 22.10. wieder.
> Treibts nicht zu bunt (ihr wisst schon warum:    :kotz: )



Schade O.,
aber job geht vor, egal welcher !  ;-))

viel grüße in die ferne und lass dich von den bikeangeboten vor ort nicht irritieren !

p aus s. in r.


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Oktober 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Schade O.,
> aber job geht vor, egal welcher !  ;-))
> 
> viel grüße in die ferne und lass dich von den bikeangeboten vor ort nicht irritieren !
> ...



...fahr mal 50!!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zsamma ,

Gestern eine lustige Ausfahrt gewesen  ,mit einer Premiere,Berndie mit einem Platten   ,tja,das neueste Bike und schon einen Plattfuß darum : Kauf dir anständige Reifen!!!! 

Hiermit gratuliere ich auch offiziell unserem Verfolger zum Geburtstag
..alles Gute und weiterhin Achsenbruchfreie fahrt,wünscht dir A. und der Rest des tollen Teams!!

zum kommenden Sonntag :
..eine Ausfahrt ist geplant,nicht allzu früh,aber wir werden fahren,auf jeden Fall,gebt mal ein Feedback und evtl. noch Tourvorschläge!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## berndie61 (10. Oktober 2007)

Im Moment hat`s geklingelt und der Geburtstagsalarm auf`m Handy ist angegangen.
Auch von mir " Herzlichen Glühstrumpf " zum Geburtstag.
Ich kauf mir jetzt ein Rad mit anständigen Reifen. Habe keine Lust mehr auf Platten.
Denn wer einen Platten hat kann in der Geisstub nur 2 Weize trinken.

Gruss

berndie61


----------



## verfolger210 (10. Oktober 2007)

@berndie 61 
@blapper 66

vielen dank der glückwünsche 

eine der nächten runden geht auf mich !

@alle
die geißstubb sollte unser neues stammlokal werden !
besonders für die wintermonate, einfach herrlich gemütlich dort.
da gibt es bestimmt auch wolperdinger !

gruß

verfolger210


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Oktober 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @berndie 61
> @blapper 66
> 
> vielen dank der glückwünsche
> ...



@verfolger

Da stimme ich die voll und ganz zu,denn im BeFo hüpfen ja nur Fakes rum,die sich nicht zu erkennen geben


----------



## DocHolliday (11. Oktober 2007)

berndie61 schrieb:


> Denn wer einen Platten hat kann in der Geisstub nur 2 Weize trinken.



Toll, und wie sieht das aus wenn man zwei Platten hat ?? Sind dann 4 Weizen dran?? Gestern zwischen Undenheim u. Sörgenloch doppeltplatt- danke- schöner Spaziergang bis NO.


----------



## Gazzella (11. Oktober 2007)

@alle
wie wär's denn damit http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.3419/Mountainbike.3419.html für'n Sonntag? Iss nicht so der renner, aber ein Anfang. Hoffe ihr lasst euch dadurch inspirieren und liefert weitere Vorschläge  
Wann soll's denn losgehen?
Eure Lady


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zsamma ,

also,wie angekündigt,Sonntag 14.10.07 Treffpunkt am Kreisel in N-O,wie gehabt.

Uhrzeit : 10:30 Uhr 

Bis denne..

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

...war Gestern wieder ne schöne Tour durch Rhoihesse,mit einem Abstecher über MZ-Kastell-Ginsheim-Kornsand Richtung Heimat,wir durften auch wieder 2 Neue in unserer etwas verkleinerten Truppe begrüßen,Danke DocHolliday,hat echt Spaß gemacht,freuen uns auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leutz 

..unser allwöchentliches zusammen biken steht wieder an,Treffpunkt,Uhrzeit sind ja jedem bekannt,wir würden uns freuen,wenn der/die ein(e) oder andere auch mit dabei sein möchte...

alla,bis denne....

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

Treffpunkt heute 18:00 Uhr,an bekannter Stelle!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (19. Oktober 2007)

NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS 

Einige aus dem harten Kern der Rhoissekurbeler kamen gestern überein,
den Biketreff donnerstags, auch während der Wintermonate am Leben 
zu erhalten !

Eine Investition in eine Beleuchtungsanlage wäre somit auch lohnenswert.

Aber auch an den Wochenenden wollen wir weiterhin unterwegs sein !

Unser Blapper66 macht bestimmt noch eine Tourenansage für den 20/21.10.07


Grüße aus dem Ritter Hundt Dorf


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zsamma,

...melde mich heute erst wieder,da ich Freitag kurzfristig verhindert war....
Samstag bei Super Bedingungen ne schöne Runde gedreht ,wollte eigentlich erst Sonntags,zum Glück bin ich dann doch Samstags gefahren

.....tja,Sonntags nach Wiesbaden,zum Spiel Wehen-Mainz 05,mal dem Scheißvolk gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt und Überglücklich nach dem Sieg abends daham     Uffgeschlache....

zu kommenden Donnerstag : gebe noch genaueres bekannt

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hiermit verkünde ich auf Grund  privater Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen meinen Biketreff - Ausbruch !

Ich werde frühstens ab dem 1. November Wochenende wieder zu Euch stoßen.

Bis dahin, trainiert schön fleißig, besonders bei der Einkehr, da seid noch ein wenig defizitär, sollte da nämlich irgendwann noch der Jägermeister dazustoßen sehe ich nämlich bei der Jahresabschlußfahrt extrem dunkel für Euch !

Und deswegen: "nach dem Biketreff, ist vor dem Biketreff" ! immer schön an der Kurbel bleiben !

Und schon gar nicht auf so'ne TipKick Veranstaltung wie Blapper66 gehen, denn frieren kann man auch auf dem Bike !
Fußball.........tsetsetse........was'n quatsch !

Es grüßt Euch bis dahin Euer Verfolger210 live aus Bembelcity !


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Oktober 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Hiermit verkünde ich auf Grund  privater Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen meinen Biketreff - Ausbruch !
> 
> Ich frühstens ab dem 1. November Wochenende wieder zu Euch stoßen.
> 
> ...



Und schon gar nicht auf so'ne TipKick Veranstaltung wie Blapper66 gehen, denn frieren kann man auch auf dem Bike !
Fußball.........tsetsetse........was'n quatsch !
@Verfolger210

Hey P.,eine Frage : Wie hat K´lautern gespielt und wo stehen die jetz????     :kotz: 

..in de Hauptstadt sieht mer wenigstens en gefleechte Fußball,du C-Klasse-Kicker!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (22. Oktober 2007)

Tipp: Traumfußball gibt es zur Zeit in der Spitzenweinbaugemeinde Saulheim im Stadion zu sehen !

@Blapper
Nach KL ist mir's im Moment etwas weit zu fahren !


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Oktober 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Tipp: Traumfußball gibt es zur Zeit in der Spitzenweinbaugemeinde Saulheim im Stadion zu sehen !
> 
> @Blapper
> Nach KL ist mir's im Moment etwas weit zu fahren !



@verfoger

...selbst dieser Weg würde sich im Moment nicht lohnen....auch wenn ich so sehr und gerne bike....da kehr ich lieber in de Geißstubb oi!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (22. Oktober 2007)

ich will jetzt auch mal das letzt wort........., so.......!


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zsamma 

Donnerstag steht wieder eine Ausfahrt durch unser schönes Rhoihesse an,Treffpunkt allen bekannt,Start sollte so gg 17-17:15 Uhr erfolgen.

...Also,warte auf Feedback  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (25. Oktober 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen,

...für Sonntag,den 28.10.2007 steht eine Ausfahrt an,Treffpunkt wie Donnerstags,um 9:30 uhr,Dauer ca. 2,5 Stunden,da einige diese Woche ja verhindert waren!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## redfoxy (25. Oktober 2007)

mojn leute,
wenns um 17 uhr heute nicht regnet, bin ich am kreisel...sonntag gehe ich schon wieder in die luft...
also bis hoffentlich später,
grüßles von redfoxy


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hy Zsamma, 

..war wieder ne nette Tour gestern mit anschl. einkehr!!

...hat sehr viel spaß gemacht und lustisch war´s aach widder!!   

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Oktober 2007)

@alle 

Zur Sonntagstour,ich schiebe mal auf 10:00 Uhr den Start am Sonntag,vorher funzt es ned bei mir!!    


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (26. Oktober 2007)

@blabber
nur weil du's bist, Sonntag 10.00 Uhr am Kreisel. Da müssen wir halt etwas schneller fahren ;-)

@unbekannt
wer hat noch Lust am Sonntag mit uns ne Runde zu drehen?

Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Oktober 2007)

...ich bin dabei


----------



## Gazzella (29. Oktober 2007)

@alle_die_gestern_nicht_da_waren
hallo da draussen, seid ihr schon alle im winterschlaf?
habe gestern alleine eine runde drehen müssen  
so wird das nix mit der alpenüberquerung ...
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (29. Oktober 2007)

@Gazzella

hey!!!!!siehe PN


----------



## Rhoihesse (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wie schaut´s am Donnerstag aus? Nachtrunde mit anschließender Einkehr? 
Dienstliche Reisetätigkeiten sind nun gottlob vorerst bis auf kleinere Tagestouren beendet. Hoffe ich sehe Euch am Donnerstag. Schreibt doch bitte, wann Ihr könnt! Freue mich, 

Gruß

Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zsamma, 

so,blessuren sind ausgeheilt ,somit steht einer Runde am Donnerstag nichts im Wege....

...würde vorschlagen,zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr,es ist ja Feiertag!!!

...warte auf Feedback   

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoihesse (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
von wegen Feiertag. Dies betrifft nur die, die nicht über den Rhein zur Arbeit müssen!!!  

Gruß

Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Oktober 2007)

Rhoihesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von wegen Feiertag. Dies betrifft nur die, die nicht über den Rhein zur Arbeit müssen!!!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



@rhoihesse

 ok,ich setze mal den Termin auf 16:00 Uhr.....


----------



## verfolger210 (30. Oktober 2007)

@alle

isch kumm ned, isch bin noch als un als am umziehe un kichuffbaue !
:kotz: 

ab nächste woche, aaaaber dann..........wird sich schee uff die albeiwwerquerung vorbereid !

alla, gruß vom saalemer


----------



## Rhoihesse (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich komme Donnerstag nicht! Habe volle Lotte die Rüsselpest.:kotz:  
Wie schauts am Sonntag aus?
Gruß

Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. Oktober 2007)

@rhoihesse

..dann mal Gute Besserung 

Betreff Sonntag : rhoihesse,ich melde mich per Tel. bei dir!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (31. Oktober 2007)

@blapper

isch kumm doch, bitte mal telefonisch mit mir in kontakt treten, da isch nur schboradisch im indernedd drinn bin, damid isch uff dem uhrzeitlisch akduellsten stand bin !

saalemer


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. Oktober 2007)

@ alle   



also...mosche Treffpunkt an de bekannt Stell,Wetter soll joh gut soi,Uhrzeit sach isch jetz emol 14:00 Uhr,mer misse joh ned im dunkle fahrn...

also laßt eier funzele daham!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (1. November 2007)

Rhoihesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme Donnerstag nicht! Habe volle Lotte die Rüsselpest.:kotz:
> Wie schauts am Sonntag aus?
> Gruß
> ...



Ich hätte interesse am sonntag zu fahren.............


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

Sonntag kleine Ausfahrt,gebt mal Vorschläge welche Uhrzeit euch genehm wären... 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redfoxy (4. November 2007)

mojn mojn,
hoffe, im lieblichen rhoihessische hügelland ist das wetter besser als hier im wilden süden, wo ich radlos   dieses wochenende verbringe und ihr könnt ne schöne tour fahren!  
bin am nächsten sonntag dabei, falls was geplant wird.
euch viel spaß und grüßles
vom redfoxy


----------



## verfolger210 (5. November 2007)

@alle
ist das hier vielleicht ruhig geworden........., seid ihr alle schon im winterschlaf ? also ich liege noch vor meiner höhle und brumme noch ein bisschen vor mich hin......... 

auf geht's laßt uns den spätherbst genießen bevor es richtig zur sache geht mit den temperaturen !

außerdem gilt es bald einige dinge abschließend zu beraten:

z.b. - das trikot-thema
      - das jahresabschlußthema (wann und wo) (einkehrmöglichkeiten.....
      - und das highlight für 2008, eine gemeinsame mehrtagestour

also wer ist am donnerstag zum nachtreiten bzw. sonntag zur ausfahrt dabei ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. November 2007)

Erster

...bin dabei am Donnerstag,mit neuer Funzel  

Gruß

Blapper_66  

...was war des gestern so schey...


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. November 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @alle
> ist das hier vielleicht ruhig geworden........., seid ihr alle schon im winterschlaf ? also ich liege noch vor meiner höhle und brumme noch ein bisschen vor mich hin.........
> 
> @verfolger
> ...


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz, 

Donnerstag 18 Uhr am Kreisel Abfahrt,mit anständiger Beleuchtung,laßt die Teelichter zu Hause!!!    

anschliessend Einkehr im BeFo    

...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. November 2007)

So,ich noch einmal....

Sonntag,10:00 Uhr,Treffpunkt Kreisel

...warte auf Feedback!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (7. November 2007)

@verfolger210

Scheiß die Wand an...     

...is das ruhig geworden hier,sind alle schon im Winterschlaf.......


----------



## verfolger210 (7. November 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @verfolger210
> 
> Scheiß die Wand an...
> 
> ...is das ruhig geworden hier,sind alle schon im Winterschlaf.......



@blapper_66
und ich dachd die rhoihesse sinn gaaaaaanz hadde ...............

da had ich misch wohl gedeischt.


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. November 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @blapper_66
> und ich dachd die rhoihesse sinn gaaaaaanz hadde ...............
> 
> @verfolger
> ...



..mir zwa sin wohl die onsichtische echte rhoihesse.....ich sach doch,alles zugezochene.....ok,ein originale existiert noch,abber der is im moment ned fit,der hot die fräck....

alla


----------



## redfoxy (7. November 2007)

hallo leutchens,

bin nicht im winterschlaf, nur seit heute bis freitag wieder mal in die luft gegangen - schaffe, schaffe - aber am sonntag wäre ich dabei, wenns nit grad stürmt und schneit! 
@blapper : und, ists schön helle oder erfolgt erst mosche die erste erleuchtung?

es grüßt euch,
redfoxy


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

Heute 18 Uhr Treffpunkt wie immer!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. November 2007)

Hallöle Zsamma, 

Sonntag,10:00 Uhr am Kreisel,wenn es nicht gerade Schneeverwehungen  gegeben hat!!! 


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

wie schon mehrmals angesprochen,werden wir nächstes Jahr eine Tour in den Schwarzwald,an und auf den Feldberg machen. 
Der Termin steht soweit schon,vom 22.05.-25.05.2008,um baldigste Zusage wird gebeten,damit ich weiter planen kann.
Falls am Donnerstag es wieder eine Wetterbedingte Absage gibt   ,ist Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr im BeFo!!um weitere Details zu klären  und zu besprechen!! 

bis denne...

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. November 2007)

Servus Leutz,

Treffpunkt heute 18:00 Uhr am Kreisel!!! 

..es wird gefahrn,auf jeden Fall 

..bis denn

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (15. November 2007)

*Achtung Wichtig !!!!*

Terminänderung Heute Abend !

Wir treffen uns erst um 19:00 Uhr !!!!!!!!!!

Lischd ned vergesse !


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. November 2007)

Servus Leutz, 

auf mehrfachen Wunsch verlegen wir die Donnerstagstour jetzt wieder auf 19:00 Uhr 

..gestern war wieder eine schöne Tour mit Einkehr im Haus Mittelwald  ,so kamen doch wieder fast 60 Km zusammen......abber schey wars......  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (19. November 2007)

@blapper
was und wo ist denn bitte die marxhütte ?

also ich war im haus mittelwald. . . . . . . 

ach ja, es war nicht schön in der hütte, sondern auch schön kalt !


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. November 2007)

Servus Leutz,

alla Hopp ,wie schon angekündigt,Treffpunkt Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr am Kreisel 

...sollte das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen      treffen wir uns um 19:00 Uhr im BeFo!!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. November 2007)

Hallo Zsamma,

war ne sehr schöne Funzel-Schlampes-Fahrt   durch Rhoihesse mit anschl. Einkehr....  

....als ich wieder zu hause war,hatte ich locker 2 Kg mehr auf dem Rahmen drauf......  

..bis Samstag...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (26. November 2007)

hier iss ja nix mehr los.......


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. November 2007)

@verfolger

..wenn mir zwa ned wärn,bestimmt ned!!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (26. November 2007)

@blapper_66

ok, dann iss hier halt fast nix los.......


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. November 2007)

@verfolger

...aber nix is aach nix......


----------



## verfolger210 (26. November 2007)

@blapper 66

habbe sich alle schee in die winnerpaus verpisst...........

liesche all in ihrne höhle un brumme vor sich hie !solle se doch.......


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. November 2007)

@verfolger

F... die Hühner,solle mer doh was unnernemme odder ned??

Scheiß die Wand an!!!.....is des ruich hier,des is joh wie uffm Friedhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (27. November 2007)

@verfolger

..un dann in der Vorbereitung jammere dasse so zugeleht habbe,wie en dickworzakrobat......

4 woche paus is joh ok,abber dann muss mer widder gas gebbe,sonst schiebe die annern schon bei 6% Steigung ihrn giggel enuff,weils koner packt enuff zu farn......


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. November 2007)

...ach,war das wieder ne schöne Tour gestern Abend..

...mit anschl. Einkehr,Danke Jungs,war echt klasse!!

...das Bike war zwar wieder nach der Tour 2 KG schwerer....aber egal....


Gruß

Blapper_66

...wir sehen uns am Donnerstag,19:00 Uhr am Kreisel.....


----------



## biologist (2. Dezember 2007)

Als "alter Nieder-Olmer", der aber mitlerweile in Mainz wohnt (ja... bin nicht weit gekommen) ), mal kurz ne Frage hier in die Runde: was fahrt ihr so für Touren? Also zum einen: in welchem Umkreis/Radius (Ortschaften?!) und wie schnell? Hab jetzt erst wieder nach Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen. Normalerweise laufe ich eher Marathons und bin daher auf Beinen fitter als aufm Rad  Ist auch für mich eher ein Ausgleich, da mein Fokus weiterhin das Laufen ist.


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hy Leutz,

...die Wetteraussichten für Donnerstag sind ja nicht gerade berauschend   :kotz: 

...zur Abwechslung schlage ich das Hallenbad vor,Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr,mit anschl. Einkehr im BeFo    

...gebt mal bitte Info...ALLE!!!

DRINGEND!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (7. Dezember 2007)

un? seid ihr gestern schee nass gewordde ?


----------



## biologist (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts aus? Fahrt ihr am Donnerstag wieder? Bin grade am überlegen mich mal "dranzuhängen". Muss nur mal schauen, wie ich das mim Laufen auf die Reihe kriege... stehen bis DO noch 30km an. Naja schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Dezember 2007)

Gruizi Leutz,

Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt wie gehabt......

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Rhoihessekurbeler,

es ist ja eine Jahresabschuss,bzw. eine Jahresabschlußfahrt geplant,als Termin gebe ich mal den 28.29. und 30.12. mal vor ....

Meldet euch bitte ALLE zwecks Absprache

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr da draussen,
ich bin für den 27.12. bzw. 30.12.. Bin morgen auf alle Fälle dabei!
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke,
für die schöne Ausfahrt gestern,es macht immer wieder Spaß mit euch!!

Gruß

Blapper_66

...bis demnächst Biologist!!!


----------



## biologist (14. Dezember 2007)

Servus!

Bin demnächst auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Nicht jeden DO, aber sicherlich öfter mal. Hat Spass gemacht!
Hab dann gestern noch bei meinen Eltern vorbeigeschaut und wollte danach mim Zug nach Mz zurück. Naja irgendwie hatte ich mich da vertan und hätte 10min warten müssen. Also hab ich mir gedacht bevor ich rumfriere fahre ich schnell nach Klein-Winternheim und steige dort ein. Da waren die Beine dann aber schon etwas müder und am End stand ich am Bahnsteig in Klein-Winternheim und der Zug fuhr gerade los. Naja bin ich halt den Rest auch mim Radl gefahren und am End standen dann knapp 70km aufm Tacho. Nette Tour  In den Oberschenkeln merke ich heute nix, aber mal schauen wie's morgen beim Laufen wird


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Dezember 2007)

Servus Biologist,

...vermisst du nicht deine Handschuhe?? de verfolger hat deine ,wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst,würde er sie gerne behalten ,er meinte,sie wären gut 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## biologist (14. Dezember 2007)

Ähh wie peinlich ist das denn!? Da fahre ich noch 30km durch die Gegend und merke nix  Ich hatte mich gestern, als ich die Handschuhe ins Zimmer gelegt hatte, noch über die Aufschrift "Biking" gewundert. War mir bis dato nicht aufgefallen...  Naja tauschen wir beim nächsten mal halt wieder aus, seine sind auch nicht schlecht  Mir fällt nur grade ein: nächsten DO hab ich dummerweise noch nen Termin. Müsste sie ihm dann wohl eher vorbeibringen...


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Biologist

ja,sicher,wir werden fahren!!!!!  

@ Alle

...wir treffen uns nicht nur zum Handschuh-Tausch-Test


----------



## biologist (14. Dezember 2007)

Hmm hab grad eben meinen Post noch geändert... ich hab nächsten DO schon nen Termin. Wobei... eigentlich beginnt der erst um 20 Uhr, da könnte ich vorher vorbeikommen. Ach das kriegen wir schon hin am DO


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Biologist

...macht nix,vielleicht ist der Handschuhtausch ja schon vollzogen   

...nur kein Streß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi, was seid Ihr denn für ein merkwürdiger Haufen ?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin zwar ein Neuer hier, würde mich Euch aber trotzdem gerne bei der Jahresabschlußfahrt anschließen, oder ist das eine geschlossene Veranstaltung ?

Vieleicht habe ich ja Glück und Sie findet am 30.12. statt, dem einzigen Termin der für mich passend wäre.

Also bis dann !


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. Dezember 2007)

@ Ritter_Hundt

komm einfach mal vorbei,zum Treffpunkt,dann lernst du auch den,,Haufen" kennen....


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. Dezember 2007)

Servus Zsamma, 

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG

also,Termin steht,unsere Absch(l)ußfahrt findet am 30.12.07 statt.

Treffpunkt wird wie immer am Kreisel sein,Startzeit 11:00 Uhr  

Dauer bis ca.16:00 Uhr!!!

...bringt viel Zeit un Dorscht mit,ihr Asphaltschrubbeler...... 

..alles andere besprechen wir am Donnerstag!!!     

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## biologist (20. Dezember 2007)

So, da ich heute abend keine Zeit habe, wohl aber meine Handschuhe gerne getauscht hätte, schicke ich meinen Bruder vorbei  Er wird so kurz vor 7 dort sein (zumindest hab ich ihm das so gesagt). Also net wundern


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Dezember 2007)

moin,

bin jetzt wieder aufgetaut, mein körper schmerzt nur noch latent.
55 km auf dem tacho bei durchgängigen minusgraden auf der donnerstäglichen 
19:00 uhr abendrunde.

sogar auf die sonst übliche einkehr habe ich dankend verzichtet, dafür die heisse dusche zu hause extra lang genossen.

so und jetzt pflege ich die frostbeulen weiter und kümmere mich um die blauen zehen !

mit ritterlich eisigem gruß

euer ritter hundt aus saulheim


----------



## biologist (22. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem mit dem Auftauen hatte ich heute auch. War knapp 30km Laufen. Als ich wieder daheim war, hat mein A**** gekribbelt ohne Ende unter der Dusche. Hab ich mich noch drüber gewundert, bis ich merkte, dass die oberste Schicht quasi mehr oder weniger eingefroren war  Dachte erst an Erfrierung 1°, aber zum Glück wars reversibel und jetzt isser wieder normal 

In diesem Sinne... Frohes Fest! Ich schau mal, ob ich am 30.12 auch dabei bin. Problem ist: ich hab am SA immer meine ganz langen Läufe und dementsprechend geschlaucht sind meine Haxen dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## freeclimb (27. Dezember 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...bringt viel Zeit un Dorscht mit,ihr Asphaltschrubbeler......



Kann isch aaach Zeit & Dorscht mitbringe?

Gruß,
Achim.


----------



## redfoxy (29. Dezember 2007)

ihr lieben, 

habt ihr die feiertage gut hinter euch gebracht? dann kann das neue jahr ja kommen...
bei dem mistwetter fällt die jahres-abschlußfahrt morgen wohl eher aus, oder?

grüßles
von
redfoxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (31. Dezember 2007)

guuuuude morsche,

um das kontrovers geführte gespräch unserer gestrigen jahresabschlußfahrt, die nicht nur feuchtfröhlich und nass war, bzgl. der höchsten erhebung in rheinhessen aufzugreifen, habe ich hierzu folgenden link:

http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/serie/rekorde/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2752686

jetzt sollte es eindeutig sein !

ich wünsche allen kurbel-elsen und kurbel-herbert's einen guten start in das neue jahr !

bis demnächst

gruß

pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Januar 2008)

Servus Leutz,

danke für die schöne Jahresabschlußfahrt,auch wenn nicht alle (leider)dabei sein konnten...

Bilder werden noch eingestellt.....

Freu mich schon auf die 2008er Saison mit euch zusammen!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Januar 2008)

....mosche Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr,wie immer am Kreisel!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## biologist (2. Januar 2008)

Ei fein! Ich bin diesmal auch wieder brav dabei. Dann bis morsche.


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. Januar 2008)

Ei Subbär,
bis heit obend.....


----------



## berndie61 (3. Januar 2008)

Moin - kann heute leider nicht !

berndie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. Januar 2008)

hier die besten drei pics der jahresabschlussfahrteinkehr !


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. Januar 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

Zensur,wo issn e Bild von dir??


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. Januar 2008)

@blapper_66
das leider einzige abbild meiner person gemeinsam mit o.d. ist eine gegenlichtaufahme !
so ist das, wenn man sich einen fensterplatz mit ausblick sichert.


----------



## freeclimb (3. Januar 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Kappelbersch?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]358 Meter ?

Des sinn 300 Meter unner moin´m Kopfkisse.

Werd Zeit, dass isch moin Krempl noch N-Olm schaff.
Alles Gute, Liebe & Xundheit an die Rhoihessekurbeler.
(unn den rescht der welt)

G´frei mi auf eich.


[/FONT]


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Januar 2008)

jungs und mädels,

des war gestern nix mit dem donnerstäglichen biktreff. ganze 2 kurbeler waren anwesend ! ist das schon der tribut an den bisher sehr harten winter !  ;-)

leider kam dann noch eisregen dazu, so das wir vorzeitig abrechen mußten.
(was ein fehler war ,es wurde nämlich bald wieder trocken), sorry biologist für meine schlechte einschätzung der wetterlage, hoffe du bist gut nach hause gekommen und mir nicht wirklich böse !

habe heute mit unserem "quetscherutscher" telefoniert, die reha läuft gut, physiotherapie und zeugs macht er auch, psychotherapie hat er aber nicht verordnet bekommen, müßen wir ihn halt wiedre aufbauen.
sobald das wetter es wieder zulässt mit kurzem nylon zu radeln wird er uns seinen blassen schenkeln dann wieder präsentieren ! er schätzt ab märz ist er wieder dabei ! 


@freeclimb
ei dann mach endlich hieeeee






greez

pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Januar 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

..nix tribut,habs zeitlich ned gepackt,da ich beim Lactat-Test war.....

dafür wird heut mittag gekurbelt,hat jemand lust??

@Freeclimber

..mer sin schun ganz gespannt....

@redfoxy

hy,wann bist du wieder da??

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Januar 2008)

@blapper_66[

und ? wieviel in deinem laktat ist beweglich, bzw. unbeweglich ? laktat-test beim urologen, ich lach mich schebb !


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Januar 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

...kennst dich ja gut aus,klar beim Urologen,da ist die beste Quelle,um Blut abzuzapfen,da dort die beweglichsten Teilchen sind


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Januar 2008)

@blapper_66

muß mich da gut auskennen, bin offizieller laktatspender !
wenn ich sage: "ich bin mal kurz zur bank" heißt das noch lange nicht das 
monetäre dinge klären möchte !   

wenn du interesse hast, ich gebe gerne eine empfehlung weiter !

die ersten 3 mal ist sind aber probeschüsse, "kauf auf probe", ergo, ohne vergütungsanspruch !

danach sollte in deinem alter nach einem guten jahr, kommt halt auch auf die qualität an, ein guter laufradsatz drin sein, wenn du nicht gleich wieder alles unter der hand verschleuderst !


alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Januar 2008)

...was meinste,womit ich mein 2. Rad finanziert habe??

...und das Rad ging nicht unter der Hand weg,war alles ganz offiziell!!!

es ist eben qualität und nicht quantität gefragt,darum habe ich ja jetzt vom Urologen auch deinen Kreis mit übernommen...es ist jetzt nur die Frage,wie ich es mit meinem 1. Hobbydem biken,vereinbaren kann.......es gibt viel zu tun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Januar 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

Ey Aldeer,mer sorche widder fer viel gesprächsstoff hier,merkstes aach schun??grad in der trostlosen Zeit hier.........Scheiß die Wand an!!

heit werd gfahrn,de rest vom Wocheend solls reeche gebbe....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Januar 2008)

@blapper

siehst'de, bist halt immer noch auf kreisebene unterwegs............., aber wird schon, ganz bestimmt !


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Januar 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

nicht Landkreis,ich meinte den Bekanntenkreis 

ALL INCLUSIV!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Januar 2008)

Servus Leutz,

...am Sonntag,den 10.02.08 steht eine größere Ausfahrt in den Binger Wald an,Abfahrt an bekannter Stelle,so gg. 10:30 Uhr......meldet euch mal!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (9. Januar 2008)

hallo beieinand,

rhoihesse hat es ja bereits mehrfach angesprochen:

am samstag ist in nieder-olm fackellauf !
start ist am befo um 17:30 uhr streckenlänge sind entspannte 6,1 km durch den acker der gemarkung.

anmeldeschluß ist heute, startgebühr 5 euronen für einen guten zweck, nämlich zugunsten der Kinder-Intensiv-Station KIKAM an der Mainzer Uni-Klinik.

anmeldung unter:  www.fackellauf.de

rhoihesse und meiner einer sind schon gemeldet, mal gespannt wer sich noch aufraffen kann !

grüße

pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

...hab leider am Samstag schon den ganzen Tag eine Sportveranstaltung,kann daher leider nicht und würde dies auch nicht zeitlich schaffen zum Start da zu sein,evtl. kurzer Treff hinterher..

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

zum ersten Male fällt heute der Treff aus...

wegen Krankheit,Lustlosigkeit und Nichtmeldungen sage ich es hiermit für heute ab.........

...aber ich fahr alleine........

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (11. Januar 2008)

Welcher nette Roihessekurberler-Kollege hat mir gestern bei unserer Spontanrunde den Speichenmagnet um 180 Grad verdreht ?

Sämtliche Fußnägel sollen ihm einwachsen, ich wiederhole, sämtliche !

Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen !

Gruß Pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz, 

dafür,das die Runde gestern ausfallen sollte,kamen doch spontan 4 Rhoihessekurbeler zusammen.

@Ritter_Hundt 

also ich war des ned!!! 

evtl.einer von denen am Tisch,die habbe die ganz Zeit so Bleed geguckt!! 

alla

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (12. Januar 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...Ausfahrt in den Binger Wald an,Abfahrt an bekannter Stelle,so gg. 10:30 Uhr..



Ei wo is dann die für mich unbekannte, bekannte Stelle?

LG
freeclimb


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kurbeler,

ich muß für Donnerstag leider absagen. Meine Else hat Geburtstag ! 

Gruß und viel Schbass 

Pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Januar 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

Mosche Treffpunkt,wie gehabt,gemütliche Runde.....schön locker.....

19:00 Uhr!!!

@Ritter_Hundt

...viel Spaß mit de Else....

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. Januar 2008)

...heut is nix mit fahrn,fällt heit leider aus    

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Januar 2008)

....was e Sauwetter gestern,gut das ich früher unterwegs war,wenn auch nicht so lange......das ganze weekend soll doch sehr feucht werden....


euch allen ein schönes weekend....

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz, 

wie schauts aus?..bei uns in Rhoihesse solls doch trogge bleibe,alla,druff uff de Sattel,  Treffpunkt wie immer 19:00 Uhr!!  

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Januar 2008)

..un heit werd gekurbelt,wie schey....

alla,bis heit obend..

gruß

B.


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. Januar 2008)

Servus Leutz 

da vielleicht die/der ein oder andere am Donnerstag auf die Rolle     (is joh Altweiberfassenacht)abends gehen möchte,schlage ich zur gemeinsamen Tour den Mittwoch 30.01.08 vor,meldet euch mal!!!

Start wie gehabt an bekannter Stelle...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (28. Januar 2008)

Wer hot am Sunndag kee Luscht auf Helau unn fährt - egal wie´s Wedda wedd - ehmol um de Kreisel?
(Denn Radius um denn Kreisel konn mer  jo noch feschtlege...)

Hellblau!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. Januar 2008)

ei joh,wenn de flüssigkeitshaushalt un zustand vum samsdaach ned zu hefdisch wor,warum ned,wär debei...

alla

blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Januar 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz
> 
> da vielleicht die/der ein oder andere am Donnerstag auf die Rolle     (is joh Altweiberfassenacht)abends gehen möchte,schlage ich zur gemeinsamen Tour den Mittwoch 30.01.08 vor,meldet euch mal!!!
> 
> ...



Meld mich fer heit obend ab,die Rüsselpest hot zugepackt....        

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (1. Februar 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Wer hot am Sunndag kee Luscht auf Helau unn fährt - egal wie´s Wedda wedd - ehmol um de Kreisel?
> (Denn Radius um denn Kreisel konn mer  jo noch feschtlege...)
> 
> Hellblau!!




Ausfallera - isch bin erst ab Dienstag im Gau - sagt mein Chef.
Also werd´s nix mit emol um de Kreisel.

...Narhallamarsch...


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Februar 2008)

Mosche Leutz,

Donnerstag,wie gehabt,19:00 Uhr,2 Ausfälle sind schon zu verzeichnen  ,was ist mit dem Rest????  

...wäre schön mal ein Feedback zu erhalten!!


...für Sonntag 10.02.08 steht weiterhin unsere 1.größere Tour für dieses jahr an,wie schauts aus??

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz, 

Sonntag 10.02.2008,die 1. größere Tour steht an,Wetter soll gut werden   .

Treffpunkt schlage ich 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz des Stadions vor.

...wenn jemand mit mir zum Treffpunkt fahren möchte,bitte melden!!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (10. Februar 2008)

so, die 1. kälteschicht habe ich abgeschüttelt.

ein etwas, na sagen wir besser mal, mit einer "unwucht" versehner tourenverlauf hatte trotzdem einige highlights zu bieten !

riesenwildscheine im frühen morgenbachtal, herrlicher sonnenschein über den ganzen tag, hoch hinaus bis zu den gipfeln des franzosen- und salzkopfes, eine rasante abfahrt zu den gerardtshöfen, eine langwierige kohlenhydrataufnahme im überlaufenen jägerhaus und eine ausblickreiche talfahrt über das heiligkreuz nach bingen mit blick auf den mäuseturm.

eine schöne bike ecke, die wie ich finde, es verdient hat noch intensiver entdeckt zu werden und sie birgt wirklich noch weitere topspots, die wir in den sommermonaten mal unter die - nobby nics - nehmen sollten.

den vergesslichen "ober-rhoihessenkurbler" möchte ich auch nicht unerwähnt lassen, der wirklich einen üblen lauf hatte !

fazit:
tolle runde mit angenehmen teilnehmerkreis, der durch nichts aus der ruhe zu bringen war, einfach klasse !

ride on

gruß

pattrick


----------



## biologist (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es darum geht, sich den Wald da mal genauer anzuschauen. Fand vor allem die Abfahrt am Ende sehr sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

Danke,für diese Super-Tour und unserem Touren-Guide Ritter Hundt,ja,wie schon erwähnt wurde,hatte euer Ober-Rhoihessekurbeler einen Super-Lauf,infolge eines Plattens,und,nach einer nochmaligen Pumpaktion am Turm hatte ich ja im Jägerhaus erst feststellen können..oh...ich habe etwas liegen lassen,Prima,aber Danke noch mal an alle die tatkräftig bei der Rettungsaktion geholfen und mich unterstützt haben,so bin ich nun doch nicht ganz Blind nach Hause gefahren....wenn auch erst 1,5 Stunden später..

Der BiWa ist unser,auf zur nächsten Tour....

Bis die Tage

Bruß

Blapper_66

....euer Ober-Rhoihessekurbeler..


----------



## redfoxy (11. Februar 2008)

hallo leutchens,

ein großes danke auch von mir an unseren ritter als vorausschauenden guide und an alle 
für's warten
für's lachen
für's begeistern
für's vorfahren
für's aufsammeln
für's motivieren
für's umsorgen+kümmern
für diesen schönen gemeinsamen ausflug bei traumhaftem wetter!

redfoxy


----------



## freeclimb (12. Februar 2008)

Ausfahrt Binger Wald, 10.02.2008:

...nachdem in den letzten Wochen der 64-teilige Blapper Starschnitt schon für Furore gesorgt hat,
nun noch zum Abschluß das Gesamtbild zum Orientieren:







Oder in Zeitlupe: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2165/2260944393_b1df4dd910_o.jpg


----------



## freeclimb (12. Februar 2008)

Ausfahrt Binger Wald, 10.02.2008:

Komproll..., komprositi..., komprimi..., kompromo..., ach seht eisch die Fotos selwer oh....

Auf dem Salzkopf:


----------



## freeclimb (12. Februar 2008)

Ausfahrt Binger Wald, 10.02.2008:


----------



## freeclimb (12. Februar 2008)

Ausfahrt Binger Wald, 10.02.2008:


----------



## freeclimb (13. Februar 2008)

Wahr - oder Unwahr.

Suchbild mit 45 Fehlern...






Größer?
O.K.: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2228/2260901811_df2ff5f7d1_b.jpg


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

Mosche wie gehabt 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt!!

@Freeclimb

...die Fotos sin Weltklasse,weiter so!!!

Greez

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Februar 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Wahr - oder Unwahr.
> 
> Suchbild mit 45 Fehlern...
> 
> ...



...so krieh isch wenigstens kaan platte vorne mer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Februar 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Ausfahrt Binger Wald, 10.02.2008:
> 
> Komproll..., komprositi..., komprimi..., kompromo..., ach seht eisch die Fotos selwer oh....
> 
> Auf dem Salzkopf:



   ...unsern Ritter in Bestform......


----------



## klaus1 (14. Februar 2008)

An welchem Kreisel in Nieder-Olm trefft ihr euch da genau, mit Eckes-Kreisel kann ich leider nix anfangen.

War auch die Tage im Binger Wald, Franzosenkopf, Lauschhütte, Jägerhaus tolle Strecke für einen Anfänger wie mich.


----------



## klaus1 (14. Februar 2008)

Okay ich komme heute abend.


----------



## klaus1 (15. Februar 2008)

Danke für das Tourguiding, hab zwar mit euch Profis meinen Schaff gehabt, war trotzdem toll. 
Meine Füsse leben wieder!!!!!!


----------



## biologist (17. Februar 2008)

Wie schauts aus? Fahrt ihr am DO wieder? Würde evtl. mitkommen auf ein lockeres Ründchen. Laufen muss ausfallen, da ich am DO noch gegen HepB geimpft werde.


----------



## freeclimb (17. Februar 2008)

...isch wär a debei, am Donnerstag - als Schlußlicht - wie üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Februar 2008)

Servus Leutz, 

Donnersdach werd wie immer gefahrn,Treffpunkt,Uhrzeit wie gehabt!! 

Alla

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Februar 2008)

tach,

also ich bin auch dabei aber bitte nicht wieder bis 02:30 uhr des darauf folgenden tages in der höchstgelegenen weinbaugemeinde rheinhessens.

und auf keinen fall irgendwelche aus stärkehaltigem erdgemüße gewonnenen getränke, gemixt mit gelblichem kaugummi-wasser. es verleiht definitiv keine flügel, man(n) kriecht nach dem genuß mehrer nämlich eher heim.:kotz: 

trotzdem nochmal ein herzliches dankeschön an die edlen spender !  ;-))
der unzähligen kurzgetränke und weizenbiers.

mit sportlichem gruß


pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Februar 2008)

Servus Ritter_Hundt,

nee,diesmal ned,versproche,kann ja ned jed woch so geje!!!

diemal gediegen......

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## klaus1 (18. Februar 2008)

Wo bin ich denn do hingerode bis 2.30 Uhr, ich war abber ohstännisch un hab mich um 10.30 Uhr abgeseilt 

So die lambe sind bestellt und bezahlt , gugge mer mol wann die dann kumme 

Wenns irschend wie klappt wär ich dann am Donnerstag, mit Frontlicht und als Schlusslicht, gebreschlich wie ich bin widder dabei.

Frei mich schun.


----------



## redfoxy (18. Februar 2008)

mojn mojn,
kann leider nicht, bin am fliegen... 
grüßles
aus der welt


----------



## cachaca (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusamme,

bin am Do. dann auch dabei.
Hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn die Tour etwas früher fertig ist.  

P.S. Danke an Blapper für die 90 km Tour von gestern. Beine und auch sonst alles ok  

@Redfoxy: Schade, dass Du nicht kannst.

Grüße,
Cachaca.


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Februar 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

@cachaca

Danke,war ne schöne angenehme Tour,genial zur Vorbereitung der Saison,es wird mit Sicherheit nicht so spät!!!

@redfoxy

.....komm uns gesund und munter wieder,wir wollen schließlich noch einige Touren mit dir machen!!

@alle

...dann bis Donnerstag

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (20. Februar 2008)

`Zeefix - mei Lamperl liagt in Min´ga.

Deerfad i mi in´d Mitten nei-wurschdln? 
Oaner voraus und oaner hind´nooch?

Merci derweil,

´s Xaverl.


----------



## biologist (20. Februar 2008)

Ich muss morgen leider doch passen wegen der Impfung. Wie siehts am SA aus? Irgendwas Größeres geplant?


----------



## freeclimb (20. Februar 2008)

...am Samtag? Etwas Größeres?

I foar Freidag uff´Nochd auf Minga, s´Lamperl holn.
Wannst moagst, foarst mit.

Dad mi g´frein.

(Wieso derf mer nach´m Impfen ned Fahrad fahrn?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Februar 2008)

hier huber,

zum glick habb isch's net gesehe wie du des lamperl hast liegen lassen,
sonst müßt isch joh mit dir fahrn und se hole, wenn de waast was isch mohn.  

also isch bring dir gärn die erleuschdung heit obend.
wenn du de ohnsichste bisd, der sich die laterne schun um
sibbe ausgeschosse hot, sollt des ka problem werre. 

des mid de vergesslischkeit scheind in de grubb zum ranning-gäck zu
mutiere.

also dann bis später und laadet eier funzele schee uff, nach der oikehr isses dann eh worscht, da habt ihr dann widder die laterne oh.


oh gaslatern, oh gaslatern, was habbe disch die hunde gärn,
sie heben hoch das rechte bein......


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Februar 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> hier huber,
> 
> zum glick habb isch's net gesehe wie du des lamperl hast liegen lassen,
> sonst müßt isch joh mit dir fahrn und se hole, wenn de waast was isch mohn.
> ...



.....Scheiß die Wand an,hab joh ganz vergesse das heit donnerdaach is......


----------



## freeclimb (21. Februar 2008)

...ä Stirnlämpsche hätt isch debei.
Ss hält nor ned rischdisch am Kopp.

Unn wenn isch dann a noch den Plastisch-Hut druffsetz,
werds dunkel... 

Isch waas ah ned...

Zur Lampenfrage muß ich Euch eh nochmal ansprechen,
hab ja ned gewußt, daß Ihr lieber heimlich im Dunkeln fahrt.
Dann brauch ich wohl auch noch so einen Kerzenhalter am Lenker...

Aber welches Modell? Und wo? Ebay, Bikemax, Rose, ALDI?

Bis um sibbe.


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Februar 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...ä Stirnlämpsche hätt isch debei.
> Ss hält nor ned rischdisch am Kopp.
> 
> Unn wenn isch dann a noch den Plastisch-Hut druffsetz,
> ...




@Freeclimb
...du hast ne PN!!

Gruß

Blapper_66

...de Ober-Rhoihessekurbeler


----------



## biologist (21. Februar 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...am Samtag? Etwas Größeres?
> 
> I foar Freidag uff´Nochd auf Minga, s´Lamperl holn.
> Wannst moagst, foarst mit.
> ...


Wohin fährst du? Ich raff gar nix 
Man kann fahren nach der Impfung, allerdings weiß ich, WIE ich immer nach Nieder-Olm fahre und daher lass ich das besser  Das will ich meinem Immunsystem net zumuten


----------



## freeclimb (22. Februar 2008)

...die Lampefraach is geklärt:

Färt der Huber immer hinnerher,
ä Frontlischt gar ned sinnvoll wär. 
erst wonn die Fitness Früschde drägt,
der Huber endlisch vorn mitsägt,
donn kriegt der Kerl een Lischderbaum,
noch heller als im schönste Traum:

Hunnert Lux mit Proto-Beamer, 
Karbonfaser ligtweight Streamer, 
mit Travelbook unn Guugel-Maps, 
GPS und Bernneschnaps, 
Korke´zieher, Schnitzelmesser, 
do werd mer doch zu Meilefresser... 

Narhallamarsch.... 


P.S.:
Das gestrige Abendessen in de Geißstubb war super.
Äwwa uff´m Hieweg hot sich der ganze Pulk meileweit verfahrn....


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Februar 2008)

@ Freeclimb

...escht Goil geschribbe her....  

so en Philosoph hot noch gfehlt in unser grupp,abber unsern ritter is aach ned schlecht...  

schey wocheend...ich werds zum auskurire nutze,bin doch e bissje down...  

Gruß Blapper_66  

..de Ober-Rhoihesse


----------



## freeclimb (24. Februar 2008)

Hurra, ich hab meine Lämpchen!
...jetzt kann ich mir selber heimleuchten:







Flansche angelötet, sauber verschliffen, nachlackiert und verkabelt - passt! 

(Die Rückleuchte is grad im Winter sehr angenehm...)


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (24. Februar 2008)

Feier unnerm hinnern........., du werst im dungele der bersch nur so nufffliehe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (25. Februar 2008)

Also das mit der Sitzheizung gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Februar 2008)

@Freeclimb

...na sauber,des Lämpche is joh echt Goil,her,abber ohns konn ich der verspreche,in zukunft bei de oikehr nur noch gerichte ohne Zwibbele,sonst misse mer dich joh berchnuff mittem Lasso oifonge.....    


Gruß

...de widergenesene Ober-Rhoihessekurbeler...


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Februar 2008)

Grüssle Zsamma,

..fer de dunnersdaach siehts widder gut aus,nix reeche,bin selbst aach widder genesen...

alles annere wie gehabt

alla

...de Ober-Rhoihessekurbeler

Blapper_66


----------



## redfoxy (26. Februar 2008)

tach auch,
muss ab mosche bis sonntach schaffe, werde donnerstag abend bei einem riesenfiletsteak und nem guten roten in johannesburg an euch denken.. 
ich weiss, ich weiss, so kann das mit dem fitterwerden nix werden  

@ blapper: scheee, daß de widder gesund bist  

seid alle lieb gegrüßt vom 

redfoxy


----------



## freeclimb (27. Februar 2008)

unn isch sitz bei Dassault Systemes in Stuttgart und heer e Bräsendatzion noch ner annere.
Morje werds wahrscheinlisch genauso.
Also trotz Hyper-Funzel siehts dungel aus fers Mitfahre...

@blapper: Die Gasrückführung geht direkt in die Vordergawwel - des erhöht den proaktive, rebound Faktor unn grad im geruchsintensive Teillastbereich reagiert die Dämpfung sozusage furtz-trocke...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (28. Februar 2008)

@freeclimb

vun stuggi noh rhoihesse, des is doch ko weldreis !
awwer tröst disch, so eh audo hatt isch aach emohl.

greez bis nächsdi woch dann hald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (28. Februar 2008)

Kann leider wieder nicht kommen.


----------



## freeclimb (29. Februar 2008)

Ssssso, er Leids,

am kommende Donnerstag (Nomen est Omen),
gibt´s was extra.

Weil der Storch 1964 zufällig im Neckartal unnerwegs war,
sich verirrt hot, in der Brentanostroos een Schornstein gefunne hot,
(unn doo am 5.3. sein Säcksche nieder gelegt hot),
gibbts am nächschde Dunnerschdog die 12. Runde gratis.



(Wer vorher heemgeeit hot Pech...)

Wer will. feiert mir.

I dat mi gfrein.


----------



## biologist (29. Februar 2008)

Ich muss leider bis 13.3 passen - da hab ich meine letzte Klausur.


----------



## freeclimb (29. Februar 2008)

...die erschde Ausfäll....

alla gut - die 11 Rund´ iss gratis...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (1. März 2008)

YES !!!!!!!!

Die nächste Afterbike - Infernoabend - Veranstaltung steht bevor !

Hiermit zugesagt !

Scheiß die Wand an, was freu isch mich schon druff.


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. März 2008)

F.... die Hühner.....

...ich waas ned,wie ich des noch dorchsteje soll mit eich.....ich will afach nur haam......

...ich werd versuche zu komme,abber nur wenn moin besucher....de bazzillus nasus,endlich de abgang gmacht hot......

Scheiß die Wand an,is die Gripp so hardneggisch disjohr......


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. März 2008)

@freeclimb
so iss des wenn mär zusacht ohne vorhär in de ritterlische schlaue palm zu gugge.
isch bin bis, ach wenn ned noch länger, in so'm mieting hier in bembelsitie
(des is do wo die audos eh "F" uffm nummernschild druff habbe) un des werd erfahrungsgemäß immer schbät, isch werds zum beige ned schaffe, aber aprés zum beibiesche würd isch's versuche........, wo werd dann schdeil gegange ?

alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. März 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt
..des is doch emol was nejes...zum After-Apres-Beibiesche-Steilgeje....hert sich gut ohh

@Freeclimb

mach emol e ansach,wann un wo,aber mach e PN,ned das soviele Fakes debei sin........

alla


----------



## freeclimb (3. März 2008)

"After-Apres-Beibiesche-Steilgeje"

Bahnhof?
Ägypten?

Also mir mache des, wenn alle beisammen sinn, die misch bisher so wundervoll durch Meenzer Umland und durch den Binger Wald geschleift ham.

Für´s Näs-sche werd´s am Donnerstag eher ungemütlich - sagt der Wetterbericht. 

Grüße an die Füße,

Achim.


P.S.: Ich  hätt 2x Nobby Nic 26x2,25 abzugeben - fast neu.
Hat irschendwer 2x Smart Sam im Keller?
Bzw.: Wie nennt sich der Nachfolger des Smart Sam? Racing Ralph?


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. März 2008)

@freeclimb

...klar,odder wie solle mer des dann sonst nenne,nach em kurbele,he?? 

...de smart sam gibts übrichens immer noch,gugg emol bei H&S,doh isser drin als 2,25 für unschlachbare 12,90,gugge kost nix 

ich hun die woch startverbot erteilt bekomme,wenn dann kumm ich nur zur
A..fter
A..pres
B..eibiesche
S..teilgeje
-Party!!!!     ..des gilt abber nur fer de Ritter:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (3. März 2008)

@freeclimb

...ach nochwas,wenn sich koner finne lässt,fer die zwa schlabbe,nemm ich se,gell


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. März 2008)

@freeclimb
was ist deine genaue absicht mit der neuanschaffung der trennscheiben ?
heißt das du willst nicht mehr in den wald und ins gelände ?

ich empfehle dir die fat albert......., die gehen immer und überall.......


----------



## freeclimb (3. März 2008)

Die Nobby Nic sind mir wegen der großen Randstollen in Kurven zu instabil.
Die Smart Sams gibt´s auch in 2,25 - also nix Trennscheibe 

(Unn mit Eisch geh isch nimmermehr in de Wald...) 

 2x Fat Albert Faltmäntel hab ich noch vom letzten Radl


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. März 2008)

@freeclimb

(Unn mit Eisch geh isch nimmermehr in de Wald...) 


wie nedmehr in de wald geje??von geje konn joh aach kah red soi,schiebe konnste alans,mir wern immer un überall enuff farn....aach mit trennscheibcher....


----------



## klaus1 (4. März 2008)

Och freeclimb macht doch nix, hab leschdens mer ach im Binger Wald so die Kant gegebbe das ich ach mineschtens 20 meter schiebe hab müsse. 
Geeiert hot mich des schon ach, abber des muß mer halt sportlich sehe.
Des is wie bei de Mädcher monschmol klappts manschmol nett. So isch halt ehmol das Lebbe.


----------



## freeclimb (4. März 2008)

...so, jetzt hot misch mein Cheffe am Donnerstag nach München beordert. 
Do werre mer mol einiges beschwätze .
Ich werd mir do draus gaa nix mache .
Misch auf den 17. März freue .

Unn bin am Wocheend widda do in N-Olm.
Die Geburtstagsrunde is verschobe - awwa ned uffgehobe.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. März 2008)

@freeclimb

..des macht doch nix,mer mache en deggel uff disch     :kotz:


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich hätte einen vorschlag an alle die sich relativ häufig hier bei den  rhoihessekurbeler mitteilen, nehme mich da nicht von aus !

wenn wir weiterhin hier unseren synapsenmüll endlagern, wird das dazu führen, daß irgendwann keiner mehr diesen thread dazu nutzt, sich zu den bevorstehenden ausfahrten hinsichtlich terminen und treffpunkten zu informieren, weil faktisch die übersichtlichkeit verlorengegangen ist.
lasst die grundidee wieder aufleben..........

die idee:
- nur noch treff- und tourentermine sowie absagen
- nur zu- und absagen der teilnehmer 
- nur noch tourenberichte und bilder 

viele grüße an euch alle und denkt mir schön an den donnerstag um 19:00uhr am kreisel !


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. März 2008)

...für wen und warum sollten wir unsere rhoihessische mentalität verleugnen???    

Ratlosguck???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. März 2008)

oh isch mergg schunn, war en scheiß vorschlaach, entschuldischung !


----------



## freeclimb (5. März 2008)

*14:50* Vorschlag
* 14:55* Radlosigkeit
* 15:39* Einsicht

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet...
Also:
14:50=0,28 (2. Platz)
14:55=0,2545454545 (3. Platz)
15:39=0,3846153846 (1. Platz)

Der Vorschlag war ned schlecht,
die Radlosigkeit etwas abgeschlagen - aber formschön & stetig hinterm Komma,
die Einsicht liegt mit 0,38 aber ganz klar vorne.
(Wobei die wirren Hinterkommastellen das innere Ringen zweifelsfrei zum Ausdruck bringen)

Gottseidank gibt´s Mattemattik.

Simma wieder gut?

Also ich bin jetzt am Do leider in Muc.
Aber nächste Woche lös´ ich mein Versprechen ein.
Runde 3 & 5 & 64 gehen auf mich.


----------



## Gazzella (5. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr,
melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Habe bei dem ganzen Gesappel ;-) völlig den Überblick verloren. Wer is(s)t denn morgen mit dabei?
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. März 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

..bin heit widder debei,aber noch ned 100%ig Fit,egal......Treffpunkt wie gehabt

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. März 2008)

@ Alle

Gude,

mosche isses emol widder soweit,alles wie gehabt... 

bis mosche...vergesst ned die lämpcher uffzulade...    

un schreibt ned so viel......  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. März 2008)

Servus Zsamma, 

...war gestern wieder eine schöne lockere runde mit einem 23er schnitt 

ich darf auch wieder ein neues mitglied in unserer lockeren gesellschaft begrüßen,marino,dem ein oder anderen bekannt als Iceman.
nebenbei bemerkt,unser bester neueinsteiger 

alla

alle annere noch e schey wocheend,mosche is gudes wedder ohgsaaht,also,ab uff de giggel un schey trainiere....

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (17. März 2008)

Servus,

Danke Gazzella und unser Iceman für die schöne Ausfahrt am Samstag,hatte zwar 17°C versprochen...es wurden aber nur 14°C was uns dennoch nicht von einer schönen Tour abhielt.


Gruß 

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. März 2008)

@ Alle

nun,es steht Ostern vor der Tür,auch wenn die Wetterprognosen für diese Woche nicht gerade berauschend sind ,würde ich gerne am Wochenende eine schöne Tour machen,ich warte mal auf Vorschläge...  


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (19. März 2008)

Geht was am Donnerstag?
(Dialekt-Vermeid, Blödsinn-Unterdrück, Gesappel-Weglass)


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. März 2008)

@Freeclimb

Hallöchen,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt,bleibt alles wie gehabt

Gruß

Blapper_66

P.S. ...ich schicke dir noch ne PN


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. März 2008)

(DEBBE-MODUS ON)


.........juhuuuuuu, bald ist ostern, was freue ich mich, bin gespannt wo ich dieses jahr die dicken eier vertecken darf !

tja, spass muß sein sprach wallenstein, und schob.............

ich hätte einen vorschlag für die morgige runde. laßt uns doch mal auf die obligatorische einkehr verzichten ! *grins*
denn am freitag ist ja feiertag und da läßt es sich so schwer ausnüchtern.
*noch mehr grins*

(DEBBE-MODUS OFF)


nein, also spass beiseite, lasst uns doch vor dem start schon ein bisschen vorglühen !, wenn jeder was mitbringt,...............

ich mach mal paar liter glühwein, ok ?

und der ritter spricht:
"IHR ZECHER, HEBT DIE BECHER !!!"  


cu


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. März 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

also,laut Wetterbericht schaut es gut aus,meine Prognosen waren bisher immer die genauesten,mit verlaub bemerkt..........

Heute Abend : temperatur 1°C
kein Niederschlag,Wind leicht auffrischend bis 30Km/h,also,ab auf die Räder!!

Treffpunkt : 19:00 Uhr am Kreisel

bis später..

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (25. März 2008)

tach auch !

ist denn am 27.03.2008, quasi am kommenden donnerstag jemand zum biketreff vor ort oder stehe ich wieder wie letzte woche alleine am kreisel ?

zum glück konnte ich mich noch an 2 ganz harte jungs . . . . . dranhängen !

alla dann, vielleicht bis donnerstag um 19:00 uhr 

pp aus s in r


----------



## Blapper_66 (25. März 2008)

zum letzte donnersdaach

nach mehrere überredungskünste meinerseits,hun mer uns uffm bersch getroffe....
...vun weeche drohhänge...mir sin dir hinnerher.....

aber so en sturm hat ich aach noch ned erlebt...des erstemol das ich moi rädche bersch ab schiebe musst...

mer habbe de kalendarische frühling...un?wo isser hie??

scheiß,reche,schnee,wind un sturm....scheiß die wand an...


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,

nun,unsere vielleicht letzte Ausfahrt,Donnerstags mit Licht 

also,hier die Wasserstandsmeldung für Morgen :

Höchsttemperatur : 5°

Tiefsttemperatur : -1°

Wind : 11-24 km/h

Niederschlagsmenge : 0-1 L

also,wir können fahren!!!...kostenlose Fangopackung inclusiv 

..dann bis Morgen an gewohnter Stelle,vergesst euren Spritzschutz nicht

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (27. März 2008)

hi,

leider knebelt mich meine maloche heute all zu sehr !

die wetterausicht für heute abend raubte mir zusätzlich das bisschen motivation was noch in mir vorhanden war !  

ich habe mich schweren herzens dazu entschlossen heute mal nicht am biketreff teilzunehmen.

bis nächste woche donnerstag vielleicht, hell wird es ja sein, ob trocken wird sich zeigen ! 

ritter_hundt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (31. März 2008)

Servus Leutz,

im Namen aller Rhoihessekurbeler wünsche ich nachträglich unserem Berndie alles gute zum gestrigen geb.

...halt die ohre steiff!!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## biologist (31. März 2008)

Servus zusammen!

Sorry, dass ich mich momentan etwas rar mache. Ich schaffe das momentan terminlich nicht so ganz. Vielleicht nächste Woche Donnerstag - mal schauen.

Euch aber viel Spass ihr Bube!


----------



## freeclimb (31. März 2008)

...das mit den Tretminen, äh Terminen klemmt auch bei mir neuerdings.

Diesen Donnerstag geht´s hoffentlich wieder - dann gibt´s auch den besagten Umtrunk.
Nächste Woche bin ich toujours in Muc - meine alte Firma betreuen
und am Ende meine alte Bude übergeben.

Dann aber....

...und vor allem mit Licht - jetzt wo ich den Krempel gekauft hab...

LG
Achim.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (31. März 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> im Namen aller Rhoihessekurbeler wünsche ich nachträglich unserem Berndie alles gute zum gestrigen geb.
> 
> ...




genau !

... halt die ohre steiff und was sonst noch so geht !!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. März 2008)

@Freeclimb

...is doch kah problem,mer fahrn schey im helle los...bis mir abber widder hamkomme isses schun längst dunkel..............oder bald widder hell....mer waases ned.......


alla


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (31. März 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...das mit den Tretminen, äh Terminen klemmt auch bei mir neuerdings.
> 
> Diesen Donnerstag geht´s hoffentlich wieder - dann gibt´s auch den besagten Umtrunk.
> Nächste Woche bin ich toujours in Muc - meine alte Firma betreuen
> ...






BESTIMMT !


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. April 2008)

Servus Leutz,

...wenn auch mit dezimierter Truppe heute ne kleine Runde

bis später

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. April 2008)

...nachdem hier ne ganze Woche lang Tote Hose war,schreib ich mal wieder was rein.......

....bis Morgen an bekannter Stelle


...mal gespannt....


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (9. April 2008)

also ich sag dann wenigstens schon mal rechtzeitig ab, wenn ich der veranstaltung schon nicht beiwohnen werde !

allen teilnehmenden teilnehmern wünsche ich natürlich eine "trockene" ausfahrt mit feuchtem nachspiel ! 

gruß midde aus saalem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (9. April 2008)

...unn isch sitz in München und räum´ mei Bude bis zum WE.
(Was dazu führt, daß noch jemand ned kann)

 

P.S.: Wer kennt wen mit Schuppen, Scheune oder Garagenplatz für Winterreifen, Schweißgerät, Kompressor, Wagenheber, Hochdruckreiniger, Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, Kisten & Eimer?

LG
Achim.


----------



## equipe-r1 (9. April 2008)

Hi Leutz,

wollt mal fragen wo und wann ihr Donnerstags startet. Ich komme nämlich aus dem schönen Groß-Winternheim  und würd gern dort in der Nähe ein paar Runden fahren. 

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. April 2008)

Servus ihr Rhoihessekurbeler, 

wenn auch noch etwas früh,aber immerhin,wird der nächste Tagesausflug am Donnerstag den 01.05. stattfinden,also noch genug Zeit und Gelegenheit dementsprechend zu planen.... 

Startzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben.

..hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung am nächsten Do.und verbleibe Hoffnungsvoll..   

euer Oberrhoihessekurbeler 

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. April 2008)

So Leutz,

jetzt ist es amtlich :

ich habe uns als 4er Team zum 24h Rennen an Pfingstsamstag und Sonntag 11./12. Mai,während des ZDF Fernsehgartens angemeldet.

Weitere Infos per PN an mich.

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (15. April 2008)

...na viel Spaß!

Ich meld mich mal für die Trockenübung am kommenden Donnerstag vorschriftsmäßig an.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. April 2008)

ich melde mich für morgen ordnungsgemäß ab ! 

ist wird mir eh zu hell, zu trocken und zu warm sein ! 

euch allen viel SCHBASS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (16. April 2008)

Mein schmerzender Rücken sagt: Wolkig, *9 / 12°C, *gefühlt wie 6 / 10°c,
Nordostwind mit 21 km/h, Sonnenuntergang um *20:16 Uhr...*

*geht doch... *


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. April 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Mein schmerzender Rücken sagt: Wolkig, *9 / 12°C, *gefühlt wie 6 / 10°c,
> Nordostwind mit 21 km/h, Sonnenuntergang um *20:16 Uhr...*
> 
> *geht doch... *



alla,geht doch,vergess abber trotzdem doi neies Lämpche ned     

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. April 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Mein schmerzender Rücken sagt: Wolkig, *9 / 12°C, *gefühlt wie 6 / 10°c,
> Nordostwind mit 21 km/h, Sonnenuntergang um *20:16 Uhr...*
> 
> *geht doch... *



mir sagt das immer ein anderes körperteil, moment ich strecke es gerade mal aus dem offen fenster hier in frankfurt !

so, hose wieder zu, stimmt ! ich kann die angaben von freeclimb zu 100%
verifizieren !


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. April 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> mir sagt das immer ein anderes körperteil, moment ich strecke es gerade mal aus dem offen fenster hier in frankfurt !
> 
> so, hose wieder zu, stimmt ! ich kann die angaben von freeclimb zu 100%
> verifizieren !



Umwelt- und Tierschutz alles schön und gut,ich wußte aber bis Dato nicht,das es in Bembelcity extra Fenster für Ameisenautobahnen gibt......


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. April 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Umwelt- und Tierschutz alles schön und gut,ich wußte aber bis Dato nicht,das es in Bembelcity extra Fenster für Ameisenautobahnen gibt......




hier gibt es sogar ein echtes elephantenhaus ! stell dir vor........


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. April 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> hier gibt es sogar ein echtes elephantenhaus ! stell dir vor........



un...un...des Affenhaus....aber alles nicht so tierisch ernst nehmen.....


----------



## freeclimb (17. April 2008)

...daher der Fischgeruch über Dreieich...:kotz:


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (17. April 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...daher der Fischgeruch über Dreieich...:kotz:




heißt der ort nicht dreieichel ?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. April 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...na viel Spaß!
> 
> Ich meld mich mal für die Trockenübung am kommenden Donnerstag vorschriftsmäßig an.




........aus Schbass wurd jedzd Ernsd !


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. April 2008)

Hallo Leutz,
ich hoffe,ihr hattet gestern viel spaß gehabt,die hügel immer wieder schön hoch und runter und hoch und wieder runter,da ich euern Guide spielen durfte......jetzt gilts.......schöne vorbereitung für unsern auftritt beim 24H Race im ZDF!!

also,beinlinge bleiben in zukunft aus,damit de muskel genug platz hat zum wachse....

alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (21. April 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> ........aus Schbass wurd jedzd Ernsd !


 
...tja, dumm gelaufe...

...wär isch blos gleich heimgefahre nach der tour...


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. April 2008)

@Freeclimb

...diesmal gibts kein zurück,mer misse noch e bissje trainiere......viel zeit bleibt uns nemmer.......die Uhr tickt unermüdlich runner..


alla

..bis Donnerstag

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. April 2008)

tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktaktiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. April 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktaktiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak tiktak



@Ritter Hundt

Eyyy,stell emol doin Wecker,der gejt joh drei Minute enoch!!!!


----------



## freeclimb (23. April 2008)

...isch muß dann wohl am WE trainiere...
morsche is Messe in München und ich darf HDS präsentieren.
...bin erst Freitag wieder im Land.  

Gibbs schon was genaueres zur ZDF Strecke?

Gruß,
Achim.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. April 2008)

http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=403


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. April 2008)

Servus Leutz,

also,Donnerstag 01.05.08 is zwar Vatertag...

...wer hat Lust eine Tour zu machen?

Meldet euch bis Dienstag!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## biologist (28. April 2008)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, lasse es jedoch aus, da ich am Sonntag in Mainz Marathon laufe. Aber danach schaue ich endlich mal wieder bei euch vorbei.


----------



## redfoxy (28. April 2008)

ihr lieben kurbeler und zukünftig bis in alle ewigkeit gehuldigte 24h fahrer  

nach langer abstinenz mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von mir - ja, es gibt mich noch, mein radel auch - das schwarze ding mit den 2 rädern dran, ich habs am sonntag im keller gefunden und nach laaaaaaaaanger zeit endlich mal wieder lüften können, was tut mir heute der allerwerteste (und so...) weh! 

hatte viel um die ohren die letzten monate..freeclimb hat euch ja so in etwa aufm stand gehalten.
ich muss (+könnt) in die luft gehen am donnerstag, (jeden do im mai ) aber ihr müsst ja eh so richtig hardcoremässig trainieren  , damit ich euch an pfingsten so richtig zujubeln kann  

liebe grüße an euch alle,

redfoxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gazzella (29. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich hätte Lust auf eine überschaubare gemütliche Tour am Donnerstag ;-) 
Wer ist noch dabei?
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (29. April 2008)

Erster!!!


----------



## freeclimb (30. April 2008)

...letzter!

...wie immer...

Grüße aus dem verregneten Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. April 2008)

*ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG!!!*

Okidoki,

so schlage ich vor,Treffpunkt 10:00h am Kreisel,ansonsten SMS an mich!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (2. Mai 2008)

Also isch war um 10:00 noch in Bu, Bu, Bu,
Buckling, hammersdoch, G´schirr.
Also Buckinghamshire. (Knapp bei Windsor-Castle).
Awwer halt nur knapp - wen´s interessiert.

Gottseidank gibts Readers-Digest, Dictionaires & Taxifahrer,
(Die-wo-dann-übersetze tun)

Isch bin meine 52 Kilometers abgekurbelt - ohne Boxestop - ohne Boxepuder, ohne Reifewechsel.
Schön brav ab 16:30 N-Olm, Nierstein - Oppenheim - Zornheim & zurück.

Isch hoff des dud reische-dun.

Wenn ach nur fer heid.

Wo waaad´n Ihr?

N8 - beisamme.
Morje is Arweit.

Der Achim.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Mai 2008)

Isch war mit Schnubbe daham !
Das war die härtsde Treehningsoiheit die isch gemachd hunn !

De Ritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

kein Feier-und Vatertag,also,am Donnerstag gilts wieder,ab uff de Giggel...

alles wie gehabt...


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (6. Mai 2008)

...bin debei.

Wie is des mit der Oiginisation unseres Fernsehauftrittes?

Wohnmobil
Biertischgarnitur
Satellitenschüssel
Farbfernseher
Kühlschrank
Grill
Bratwurst & Steaks
Notstromaggregat
Faßbier
Kastenbier
Flaschenbier
Cola
...


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...bin debei.
> 
> Wie is des mit der Oiginisation unseres Fernsehauftrittes?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------

So sieht´s aus :
LIST]

[*]Wohnmobil................s werd ned geschloofe

[*]Biertischgarnitur.........e matt reicht aach

[*]Satellitenschüssel.......hänge doh obbe genuch rum

[*]Farbfernseher............s werd alles uffgezeichnd

[*]Kühlschrank...............des brauche mer,am beste mit mind 500 L

[*]Grill..........................nix da,Nudele wern gesse

[*]Bratwurst & Steaks.....steht obbe dribber...

[*]Notstromaggregat.......habbe die alles

[*]Faßbier.....................sehr sehr wischdisch!!

[*]Kastenbier.................zur not,von mir aus.....

[*]Flaschenbier..............obbe gugge...

[*]Cola.........................scheißdregg,hot zuviel zugger...

[*]...

also ihr leutz,des beredde mer alls moje obend!!!

alla


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. Mai 2008)

@alle teilnehmer

isch mergg schun, des wärd subber mid dere plonung kenne mir eischendlich nur uff's drebbsche fahre, alles onnere wär eh enttäuschung
hoch zeh !


----------



## redfoxy (13. Mai 2008)

die tapferen helden mit stamina!!!

und ich bin der meinung: ihr seid spitze!!!!


----------



## biologist (13. Mai 2008)

Krieg ich ein Autogramm? 
Ich schau mal, dass ich am Donnerstag endlich mal wieder dabei bin. War die letzte Woche viel in Wiesbaden im Wald mim Rad unterwegs.


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

es war eine Super-Veranstaltung,ein ganz großes Danke an unsere Fans,die uns mit Essen,Trinken etc. so schön unterstützt und versorgt haben.

...nicht zu vergessen die Moralische Unterstützung,Danke,ihr wart einfach SPITZE!!!!

Jungs,es hat echt Spaß gemacht,schön,das ich diese Erfahrung mit euch teilen durfte,wir sind einfach ne GEILE TRUPPE,wir die RHOIHESSEKURBELER,damit meinte ich ALLE!!!

Danke nochmals..

Freue mich schon jetzt,auf die ganzen Bilder,die geschossen wurden....

Gruß

euer Oberrhoihessekurbeler

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2008)

...´sss Tascheduch iss immer noch rotbraun...unn isch immer noch doodmüüüd...

Vielen, vielen Dank für das Erlebnis, für den Zusammenhalt,
für die vielen, lieben Worte ("quäl Dich du Drecksack..."),
an all den lieben Betreuer(innen) mit blauem Bändel,
an die Verantwortlichen von Erdbeer- und Gewürzkuchen, Salzbrezen,
an die Wasserträger(innen),
an die Photograf(innen),
an Aldi-Power-Food und -Schmerzgel, der Bäckerei Sieben und Acht,
an den Herrn Frantz Branntwein, der Baumschule Tannenzäpfle´und dem Wettergott,
für das Verständnis unsere "Mädels",

Ganz besonderen Dank an:
Echtem Roihessische Nanometer-Lemstaub. Prädikats-Powder "Lerscheberger Gaublick" - Westhang". ! :kotz: 

Ganz speziellen & lieben Dank an Blapper, Olli & Ritter für sooo viel Vertrauen und Hilfe. (Mer kennst sisch doch kaum...).
Ihr seid so spitze - kann mer ned in Worte fasse.

"Isch hab da mal was vorbereitet...:"

Ergebnisse:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?eventid=392&lang=de

4er-Team classified:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details...Mans+MW2+-+TEAM&CertificateLink=1&format=view

Rundenprotokoll:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=392&bib=120&name=Rundenprotokoll_SNR

Rundenzeiten:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=392&bib=120&name=Rundenprotokoll_SNR

Des Wischdigsde:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=392&bib=120&name=Urkunde_Team+P1-P8

freeclimb

Ähhm: Donnerschdag um siwwe am Kreisel, ja odder?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (13. Mai 2008)

ich schließe mich vollumfänglich meinen vorrednern an und möchte es trotzdem nicht verpassen mich nochmals ausdrücklich für die tolle unterstützung der jeweiligen partner und familien zu bedanken !

für mich "die sportliche und kulinarische grenzerfahrung" , (ich glaube ich habe einen ganzen bananenbaum vertilgt).

in der letzten runde haben mir vor glück die tränen in den augen gestanden, das wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht erzählen, also behaltet es bitte für euch.
spässle, selbstverständlich kamen mir die tränen wegen der schmerzen oder doch ob des nahenden
darmverschlusses hervorgerufen durch überproportionalen bananenkonsum ?

"beinhart" sind wir halt nicht, denn dann hätten wir ja zugeschaut und gegrillt, dafür aber echte "rhoihesse" !

habe noch etwas bei youtube gefunden !  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y0Jpen6F4w


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (14. Mai 2008)

habe doch tatsächlich eine neue regionale herausforderung gefunden:

mehr unter: http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

unser neustes mitglied der "rhoihessekurbeler" dirk ist sogar schon für den halbmarathon gemeldet und gelistet !

und dann noch das, mein favorit !:
http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/24h-mtb-rennen/strecke/strecke.html

na, wie schauts, kriegen wir wieder eine "geile truppe" zusammen ?
ist für jedermann und frau eigentlich was im angebot !

cu 

ritter hundt alias patte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Mai 2008)

Servus Leutz,

heut isses wieder soweit....

...nach Tagelanger Regeneration des Körpers,fühlt er sich wieder stark genug,gequält zu werden,mein Körper schreit danach.....

Treffpunkt,Uhrzeit,alles wie gehabt...dann bis heit obend......

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Mai 2008)

heldenbilder unter:

http://www.sportograf.de/index2.php?section=gallerie&ID=287&part=1

startnummer eingeben und dann wieder träumen und heulen......., ihr dreggsägg da draussen !

gruß patte


----------



## biologist (15. Mai 2008)

Ok, also sollte das Wetter halbwegs halten, bin ich heute abend auch dabei. Wird mal wieder Zeit. Es steht kein Marathon an, ich muss nicht lernen und Fussball gibts auch nicht


----------



## freeclimb (15. Mai 2008)

...isch megt do hie:

http://www.sellarondabikeday.com/bike2008_eng.htm

Alla gut, heit owend um 19:00 am Kreisel


----------



## berndie61 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs und MÃ¤dels,

wer hat Lust am 15.06.08 ab 9 Uhr morgens beim 10ten Rheingauer Mountainbike-Marathon mitzumachen. Der Kurs ist 40 km und hat 1000 hm. Kleine Runde. FÃ¼r die Harten gibt es auch 70 km und 1800 hm (brauch ich net). WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn eine(r) mitmachen wÃ¼rde. Kostet 15 â¬ und die Zeit wird mit einem Transpondersystem von BR-Timing gemessen.

gruss berndie


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (17. Mai 2008)

@berndie61
sry, lust hätte ich ohne ende, werde mir aber die spanische küstensonne auf den pelz brennen lassen und bei einem kühlen drink an dich denken !

gruß

patte


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Mai 2008)

lasst es uns nochmal tun,  
ich brauche die ****ing endorphine wieder !

http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/24h-mtb-rennen/

man was habb isch do fern bogg druff !
denke wir sollten, wen wir uns dafür entscheiden, die anmeldung zackig klarmachen. den termin finde ich ideal ende august. 

abber diesmol werdde schdeeks dezu gegrillt !

gruß patte


----------



## cachaca (20. Mai 2008)

Moin, Moin,

das mit den Schdeeks geht früher !
Nachdem mein Bein wieder einigermaßen normale Formen angenommen hat (bis auf diese komische Beule oben links, wie meine bessere Hälfte meint) und mein Bike heute wieder gerade gebogen wurde wäre es an der Zeit mal wieder einen Ausritt zu wagen.

Donnerstag, kann ich nicht. Dafür aber am Samstag.

1. Start, Samstag 11:00 Uhr gewohnter Ort.
2. Kleine Tour durch Rhoihesse (max. 60 km)
3. Ziel: Höchstgelegene Weinbaugemeinde Rheinhessens in meinem Garten
4. Erstes Durstlöschen - Wahlweise Weizenbier, Weinschorle oder Wasser (jeweils min. 1 Ltr.)
5. Grill anheizen
6. Schdeeks, Worscht etc. grillen
7. Essen Fassen
8. Zweites Durstlöschen - mit was was auch immer und wieviel auch immer
9. Präsentation der besten Bilder vom 24h MTB-Race auf der Garagenwand meines Nachbarn
10. Drittes und finales Durstlöschen - völlig egal mit was.
11. Heimkommen wie auch immer
...

Wer is dabei ?

Gruß Cachaca.


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Mai 2008)

ei Subber,mer sin debei........  

freu mich druff..un anschliessend geschichtsträchtige bildcher angugge...     

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Mai 2008)

@cachaca
zum radeln schaff ich's nicht ! (1.-3.)
bei den nachfolgend aufgelisteten programmpunkten (ab 4.) werde ich meine ganze leistungs- und leidensfähigkeit auspielen ! meine familie übrigens auch. ;-))

quasi: mir kumme ! 

alla


----------



## freeclimb (21. Mai 2008)

Endlisch Paadi fer alle?




Subba!


 

 

 

 

 

 



Ja servus, dann gfrei i mi!


----------



## freeclimb (21. Mai 2008)

Also isch wär debei,
bei der Seniorengruppe zwei.

Auch gern die 70 km - wird halt ne langsame Runde.

LG
freeclimb







berndie61 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> wer hat Lust am 15.06.08 ab 9 Uhr morgens beim 10ten Rheingauer Mountainbike-Marathon mitzumachen. Der Kurs ist 40 km und hat 1000 hm. Kleine Runde. Für die Harten gibt es auch 70 km und 1800 hm (brauch ich net). Wäre schön wenn eine(r) mitmachen würde. Kostet 15  und die Zeit wird mit einem Transpondersystem von BR-Timing gemessen.
> 
> gruss berndie


----------



## redfoxy (22. Mai 2008)

hi @ cachaca and all,

wieder einmal macht mir die firma lh einen strich durch die äusserst attraktive samstagrechnung von cachaca...mann, echt... 
muss fliegen..toll... 

wünsche euch viel schbass und hoffe auf ein paar schöne peinliche paaardie fotos, die ich natürlich gerne am liebsten selbst schiessen würde  

eure 
redfoxy

p.s. für den nürburgring im august stelle ich mich schon mal bereitwillig als streckenfotografin zur verfügung


----------



## freeclimb (23. Mai 2008)

Aloa!

Irgendwann in diesem Jahr mag ich mal die Zugspitzumrundung fahren.
Und zwar durchgehend - ohne Schieben an der Ehrwalder Alm.

Hier hat sich jemand viel Mühe gemacht und eine Beschreibung ins Web gestellt:
http://www.mittenwald-aktiv.de/Mountainbiken/Zugspitzumrundung/zugspitzumrundung.html
Oder da:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.712/

Das passt soweit - nur daß mer´s besser gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren.
Also Mittenwald, Ferchensee, Elmau, Partnach-Klamm, Patte-Kersche,
Eibsee, Lermoos, Ehrwald, Leutasch-Tal, Mittenwald.

Freitag abend Anfahrt, Pasta-Party, Schloofe.
Samstag um 9:00 uf die Drahtesel, um 16:00 feddisch, ab ins Auto & heem. Sonndach bleibt zum Wehleiden.
Dresscode: Das kleine Schwarze
Kulturbeutel: Eine große Flasche Deo - sonst nix.
Prävention: Gummi mitnehmen - ´s könnt Regen geben.
Technik: Die Bremsen müssen 1A sein.
Vorbereitung: Schwiegerleut weschem Baby-Sitten anschleimen.

Wem des dort zuviel Asphalt ist (ca. 30-40%), mer könnt von Mittenwald auch die kleine Karwendelrunde drehen.

Cheers,
Freeclimb.


----------



## biologist (23. Mai 2008)

Warum müssen Biker denn immer so früh los?  Auspennen und dann radeln is doch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Mai 2008)

@biologist

es gibt halt mehrere unterarten der spezies mtb-biker:

z.b.

- *studendeköbb !!! *(die einzige art die mir bekannt ist, die gegen 15:00 uhr die morgendliche rundfahrt starten) ;-)

- *die immer und die ganze woche voll durch schaffer !!!*
  (die kenne gar ned anners als moins frieh uffsteie)  

- *beigende berufstätige familievädder *
  (die nachts um zwaa ins bedd gehe, um drei widder vum klohne geweggt  werdde und dann um 6 uff die schaffe fahre, die kenne moins sogar noch im tiefschlaaf uffem rad noch eh schnellie rund drehe)

es gibt soviele, die meiste habb usch beschdimmt vergese uffzuzähle....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Aloa!
> 
> Irgendwann in diesem Jahr mag ich mal die Zugspitzumrundung fahren.
> Und zwar durchgehend - ohne Schieben an der Ehrwalder Alm.
> ...




@freeclimb
tolle idee, straffes programm, wertvolle tips !
laß uns nach dem 2. bier und dem 9.schdeek am samstag darüber mal sinnieren !


----------



## biologist (23. Mai 2008)

In der Tat, um nochmal auf die Studenteköpp zurückzukommen, bin ich gestern um 14.30 Uhr aufgestanden, hab gefrühstückt, bin dann wieder zurück ins Bett und hab dann weitergepennt bis um 18.45 Uhr  Musste einfach mal wieder sein  Praktisch, dass ich um 0 Uhr auch wieder einpennen konnte...

Sei's dumm: eigentlich sind Läufer ja net besser - deswegen gehen die Marathons ja immer so früh los (was ich sch****e find). Notfalls lass ich mich halt auch dazu breitschlagen so früh in den Bergen rumzukurven  Also ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Mai 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

ich glaube ich spreche im Namen für alle die dabei gewesen sind....
 

@Cachaca 

...die Party war echt klasse        

Gruß

Blapper_66,de ORHK


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Mai 2008)

@Freeclimb

...sag einfach nur wann!!!isch wär doh emol debei!!!!  

...de ORHK 



freeclimb schrieb:


> Aloa!
> 
> Irgendwann in diesem Jahr mag ich mal die Zugspitzumrundung fahren.
> Und zwar durchgehend - ohne Schieben an der Ehrwalder Alm.
> ...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (28. Mai 2008)

@alle

moje wärd widder gekurbbeld, odder ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Mai 2008)

Servus Leutz,

...wie schey doch unser Rhoihesse is...

kaan reeche,blitz un donner
mer sin gefahrn,was e wunner
habbe die geechend abgegrast
anschliessend widder wars e schey rast...

..irchendwie macht des schlechte wedder immer en große booche um rhoihesse......un des jeden dunnersdaach

alla

Gruß
Blapper_66,ORHK


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Mai 2008)

Servus Leutz,

so,wir sollten mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour machen,ich schlage somit das Wochenende 11.07-13.07.2008 vor.

Vorschläge,Anregungen an mich!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66,ORHK


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Juni 2008)

zum Stand der Dinge zu dem von blapper_66 angeregten zeitfenster:

einische habbe rischdisch bogg beim erbeskobbmaradonn mitzumache.
do wern drei verschiedende disdanze fer reladiev geringes ohtriddsgeld
oggebodde. scheind vunn de orga her eschd ok zu soi.

stebert mol im u.a. link:
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

isch fer moin deil werdd mich, schönes wedder vorausgesetzt, am renndaaach frieh uff de weesch in de hunsrigg begebbe, moi audo is schun voll, weil de blapper mitfährt unn beschdimmd widder soin ganze hausschdand middnemme werd.

mir dengge es is eischendlich fer jeden was debei, unsern neie, de dirk
alias" "showbreak" ist sogar schun fix ohgemeldet.

sollde der teilnehmerkreis der rhoihessekurbeler sich abber noch weidder erweidern, kennt isch misch aaach hier uff moiner schaffe fer eh bussije oisetze, so das mer all zsamme fahre kennt.

also iwwerleeschts eisch, mir deets gefreie......., ihr dreggsägg da drausse, scheiß die wand an !


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Juni 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt

siecher  siecher nemm ich moin kompledde hausstand aach mit...des is nur e 50 lidder fässje paulaner......mer nid....

..doh werd emol schey gasgebbe.....

auf ihr kabbe...gemeinsam sin mer stagg!!!

Gruß

de ORHK,genannt Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Juni 2008)

isch wolld mohl vorsischdisch fraahre ob moje trotzdem gekurbbelt werd, obwohl soviel schun abgesaat habbe ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Juni 2008)

...klar werd moje gekurbeld...

..nur weil zwa leidcher ned debei sin,wasn quatsch....      


alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Juni 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

also,wie ihr all wisst is de dunnersdaach des zwohde spiel unserer nationalmannschaft,des will joh de ohn odder annere joh aach gugge,also moin vorschlaach is,entwedder mer fahrn am mittwoch odder dunnersdaach nachem spiel,also so geeche 8,wie schauts,ich wadd uff rüggmeldung vun eich...

Alla,Gude...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Juni 2008)

*..Verdammd noch emol.........

........seid ihr all ingeschloofe odderwas??:*mad:


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. Juni 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

wie allseits bekannt spiele joh unsre Jungs widder am Dunnersdaach,moin vorschlach,mer fahrn e bissje schneller um sibbe un kehre anschliessend beim Iceman oih,der hot en große Bildschirm...

Was hald ihr Dreggsegg dodevun....ja,ihr Mädels aach...is joh guud....


alla,gebt emol antwort....

des is fer mich de ledzde Dunnersdaach vorm Urlaub....so nebebei..

Gruß

Blapper_66

ORHK


----------



## Gazzella (18. Juni 2008)

@alle donnerstagskurbeler,
muss leider passen ;-( , komme aber zum elfmeterschiessen beim iceman vorbei ;-)
und tschüss
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Juni 2008)

So,ihr Dreggsägg,

...wie schun ohkündischt werd heit gekurbelt...un wenns scheißdregg reint,mer wern um halb sibbe schun losfahrn....hinnerher drigge mer unsre Kicker die daume un wern emol schey ohner beibiesche...

alla,bis heit omnd..

Gruß

Blapper_66

ORHK

...alleine schon aus Prinzip...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Juni 2008)

guude zusamme,

moin familiärer erholungsurlaub do unne unne beim salwadore dalie is rumm und isch würd misch gärn widder ins bike-getümmel schdärze.

also isch würd misch feie wenn isch nächste donnersdach nedd allohns am kreisel in nieder olm schdeeh. unsern oberrhoihessekurbeler is ja fott im urlaub, aber denk mir kriehe aach eh rund ohne dehn hieeeeee !  ;-)

alla

padde


----------



## freeclimb (22. Juni 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> guude zusamme,
> 
> moin familiärer erholungsurlaub do unne unne beim salwadore dalie is rumm und isch würd misch gärn widder ins bike-getümmel schdärze.


 
Unn war die Pizza vum Salvadore gut? 
Also isch find, aus soiner Perschpektiv,
iss die Pizza eher abschtrakt...
Geb mer-ermol die Adress vun dem Pizza-Bäcker..

Alla guuut: Morsche um färdsee uhr am kreisel (Schwarzer Passat).
Mer duud zwar´s linge Knie wee, awwer fer ä Sunndagsrund gehts noch.

Der Achim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Juni 2008)

ok, bin um 14:00 uhr da, fährst du mit dem auto vor mir her ?
ich frage den zornheimer und undenheimer noch !

padde


----------



## freeclimb (22. Juni 2008)

Ei guude!

I meg´da mol a weng weida als nur um N-Olm drumrum fahrn.
Muss abba ned soi.
(Wortspiel - )

Ich bin um 14:00 am Kreisel - unzerlegt geht noch ein Fully rein,
ein Sitzplatz wäre noch frei.

Ich bin um Routentipps dankbar - und eine Händi-Nummer.

Seh mer uns!

Wirsing!
Freeclimb.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Juni 2008)

mehr info's, ? pn geschiggt !


----------



## biologist (22. Juni 2008)

Es gibt keinen Pluralapostroph :->


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Juni 2008)

nach 1250 km und 13 stunden autofahren gibt es auch das ! ;-)

trotzdem danke für den hinweis !


----------



## biologist (22. Juni 2008)

Ich schau demnächst mal wieder bei euch vorbei. Bin allerdings heute abend um 6 schon zum Biken im Taunus verabredet. Bin da auch unter der Woche öfter mal - wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (22. Juni 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Pluralapostroph :->


 DOCH!
Z.B. bei Semmel´n, Biermösl-Blos´n, Madl´n, Wies´n, ...



Coole Runde heute - bin ganz beseelt.  70 km, tolle Trails, Dachslöcher, Tiefsand, Rheinauen, Rheinufer und zurück mit fast kompletter Roihessekurbeler-Crew.
Kopf kurz vorm Platzen, bei der Hitze.

Und dann zweimal auschillen - prima.

Unn-nochemol!

Am Donnerstag!

Freeclimb.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (25. Juni 2008)

servus ummanand,

isch binn moje aus beruflische grinnd verhinnerd unn konn eisch beim kurbele nedd begleide !
gärn würd isch abber dann zum fußball gugge im befo dezuschdoose, gebbd
doch dann irschend ohner bescheid ob ihr aach wärgglisch doh seid, wärd misch freie wanns klabbe deet.

gruß

padde


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (26. Juni 2008)

rewiediere moi obbe gemacht aussaach, bin um 19:00 uhr doh, wie sisch hald geheert.

freu misch schunn


----------



## biologist (26. Juni 2008)

Gibts eigentlich demnächst nochmal ne Wiederholung der Tour im Binger Wald? 

Gruß Torsten,
der zwar schon immer in Rheinhessen wohnt, sich aber vehement gegen geschriebenen Dialekt wehrt


----------



## freeclimb (30. Juni 2008)

Ich *hoffe* es gibt bald eine Wiederholung des Klassikers...

Aber sicherlich nicht mehr mit meinem Wheeler:







Ich melde mich zum Rennradfahren ab,
bis Gewährleistung & Kulanz meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden. 

Grüßles,
Achim.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Juli 2008)

@freeclimb
die schöne zwanziger hornisse ! 
viel erfolg bei der schadensregulierung im schwabenland.

@rest
morgen ist biketreff 
wetterbedingte absagen wird es nicht geben !  , hoffentlich.

da großes interesse an einer erneuten tagestour im "biwa" besteht,
möchte ich diesem wunsch entsprechen und würde in einer ein wenig abgewandelter variante abermals durch die tiefen und höhen des vorderen hunsrücks führen.

eine einkehr ist obligatorisch ! 
bei der auswahl der lokalität wird dieses mal nicht das angebot und der geschmack des dargereichten, sondern vielmehr der servicelevel die entscheidung beeinflussen.   

terminvorschlag meinerseits ist der 03. august um 10:00 uhr ab bingen büdesheim sportplatz.

sollten auf grund der unüblichen othographie inhaltlich rückfragen zu dieser ankündigung bestehen, werde ich versuchen diese selbstverständlich weiterhin auf rheinhessisch zu beantworten.

gruß aus bembelcity


----------



## biologist (2. Juli 2008)

Yiiipppiiii! Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## freeclimb (3. Juli 2008)

Die Sonne scheint wieder:

Aus der fußballbegeisterten Schweiz kömmt ein Rahmen ins Schwabeländle.

God bless the UPS, dasser des Ding heil nach Ulm bringt - ohne Transportschaden.

Heit owend fahr isch mit dem Renner hinner eich her.
Gonzo-Wald muß aber bei 6 bar Reifendruck und gefühlte 2mm Reifenbreite ausfallen.

Bis später,

der Hornissebändischer


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (10. Juli 2008)

im moment die anmeldebestätigung erhalten ! 

http://www.germanbikemasters.de/neustadt/index.htm

welcher "rhoihessekurbeler" hat auch interesse teilzunehmen und evtl. eine fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden ?

im moment ist noch ein platz bei mir frei !

gruß

pattrick


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Juli 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

joh........bin widder doh.....aus dem Corsischem Gebirge mit einigen HM.....

also,am 03.08.2008 steht unsere Tour in den BiWa an,Termin ist fest!!

wie schon letzte Woche angesprochen steht ein Besuch auf dem Oktoberfest in MZ-Hechtsheim an.
Hier schonmal 2 Termine zur Wahl 10.10.08 oder 17.10.08 um baldigste Zusage wird gebeten,da die Reservierung so schnell wie nötig folgen sollte,den Rest besprechen wir am Donnerstag.

Gruß

ORHK,Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (17. Juli 2008)

Willkomme deheem!

Ei sind die korsischen Korsen eigentlisch all so leischd gekränkt,
wie´s mei Reiseliteratur "Asterix auf Korsika" schreibt?

So ehr Leids, moi räddl is so weit sauber für de Umbau - unn jetzt p###ts grad wie bestellt. Sakra!

Seh mer uns im Forum?

De Hornissebändischer.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Juli 2008)

schee ruhisch hier, fassd wie im urlaubb !

am kummende dunnersdaach werdd wohl bei subber wedder mal ausgiebiesch gekurbbeld, was frei isch misch schunn druff !


@biologist
schön ruhig hier, fast wie im urlaub !
am kommenden donnerstag wird voraussichtlich bei herrlichem sommerwetter ausgiebig mit dem mountainbike eine runde gefahren, ich frei mich schon sehr darauf !


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Juli 2008)

@alle

...seit wann fahrn mer hier zweigleisisch,mer wern weidahin rhoihessisch babbele un feddisch

..dunnersdaach werds schey warm,de summer kimmt endlich zurigg

alla

ORHK

..en scheen gruß vum Showbreak..im Allgäu is des Weize subber,genau rischdisch fer soi regeneration....nachem abfluch vun de letzt woch...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Juli 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> ...seit wann fahrn mer hier zweigleisisch,mer wern weidahin rhoihessisch babbele un feddisch
> 
> ...




@blapper_66
guggst du oidraach nummär 346, waaste bescheid warum.........


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Juli 2008)

...ich huns geleese...vor woche schun..es wor lang genuch ruich hier,werd emol zeit,das widder emol was ins forum enoigeschribbe werd...


Scheiß die Wand...jeder so wie er will un feddisch....


----------



## biologist (21. Juli 2008)

Ich mecker doch gar nicht  Mal schauen, vielleicht schau ich am DO ja mal wieder vorbei. Mein Bruder (wohnt in N-O) hat sich jetzt auch ein neues Rad gekauft (Radon QLT) und wird demnächst auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Juli 2008)

...na sauber...krieh mer widder zuwachs....als her demit...

...dann bis dunnersdaach ihr Dreggsägg


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Juli 2008)

ach du liebes bissje, du ahnst es joh nedd, kall moi drobbe !


----------



## cachaca (22. Juli 2008)

bin auch widder vun de bersche zurügg gekumme.
Ei was frei isch misch uff übbermoje. Bei dem Wedder !
Am Sunndach hon isch uff moiner klaanen Tour dorsch de agger aach nen naie uffgegabeld. Der wussd noch ned obber kimmd oder ned - ei lasse mer uns emol übberrasche...

Des war de erste rhoihessische Beitrach vun mier. Isch hoff man kaas leese 
CHAKA CACHACA !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (24. Juli 2008)

@cachaca
des is ja quasi "hochroihessisch" ! abber des hott beschdimmt dodemidd zu due, das de in soem, geograafisch gesehe, hohe örtsche wohnsd, odder ?

alla bis heid ohmend !


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juli 2008)

@ alle

ey gude ihr dreggsegg

emol gespannt wieviel heit obnd doh sin...


----------



## biologist (26. Juli 2008)

Ich habs irgendwie verpeilt am letzten Donnerstag. War um 19.30 Uhr da statt 19 Uhr und da kam halt irgendwei keine(r)  Naja, bin dann mim Rad nach Ingelheim wieder und dann wieder nach Mz. Ruhige Fahrt (56km - 1:59h - 190Hm) - muss ich nächste Woche mal schauen, dass ich wieder in N-O vorbeischaue


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

alla denkt droh,moje pünktlich um sibbe am treffpunkt...es werd schey heiß soi...nemmt genuch Dringgwasser mit....

Theme bei de oikehr unner annerem noch emol wechem Sundaach in de BiWa,alla,ihr Dreggsegg,kummt aach all,verstonne??

Gruß

de ORHK

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

was issen moje nur los ?

bei 30°C die beddongweesche zwische de woiberschsschdibbel schrubbele ?

oikehr ?

ei da mach isch emohl nadierlisch widder midd !

alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

@Padde

ei wie die letzt woch aach,mal so,mal so...wor doch schey,odder??

alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Padde
> 
> ei wie die letzt woch aach,mal so,mal so...wor doch schey,odder??
> 
> alla



bissie mehr mal so wär mir lieber........


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

@Padde

ok,du flenner...es werd ned nach 3 Weize ham gfahrn.....des is ned gut fer doin kreislauf.......:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Padde
> 
> ok,du flenner...es werd ned nach 3 Weize ham gfahrn.....des is ned gut fer doin kreislauf.......:kotz::kotz:




@babbeler_66

rischdisch, moin ganze biorüddmuss kimmt sonst ausem tridd !


----------



## biologist (30. Juli 2008)

Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Heute ist erstmal wieder der Taunus dran. Hab mal ne Route am Rechner mit Navi geplant - mal hoffen, dass im Wald auch tatsächlich dort Wege sind, wo's mir die topographische Karte anzeigt


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

HÄ???

...fer was Navi?? also ich war beim Heer


----------



## biologist (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab verweigert :->


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> HÄ???
> 
> ...fer was Navi?? also ich war beim Heer



des haast doch "HAIR", odder ? un is eh musical !

@biologist
deine verweigerungshaltung bestätigst du jeden donnerstag !
bitte nur neuigkeiten posten ! ;-)


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

...na,des is e hairisch geschischd.....also nix Musical

Gameover..


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...na,des Is E Hairisch Geschischd.....also Nix Musical
> 
> Gameover..



Hä ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2008)

@Alle

..doh defer das die gonz zeit hier tot hoos wor,unglaublisch...den schriffdeverkehr bin ich hier garnedmer gewohnt....scheiß die wand an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. Juli 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Alle
> 
> ..doh defer das die gonz zeit hier tot hoos wor,unglaublisch...den schriffdeverkehr bin ich hier garnedmer gewohnt....scheiß die wand an...



des is jedz awwer koh andwordd uff moi fraach ! 
bin weiterhin noch bissie irridierd !


----------



## redfoxy (31. Juli 2008)

hi folks,

der hornissenbändiger ist leider erstmal insektenfrei, also radlos und ich weiss nicht, ob ich's rechtzeitig schaffe.....aber wenn ihr später eine wohlverdiente, kühle weizenkaltschale einnehmen werdet, würden wir dazustossen, wo auch immer ;-)

bis denne,
gebt mal laut,
beke


----------



## biologist (1. August 2008)

Was hör ich da? Mein Bruder hat euch gestern abgehängt? 
Ich habe gestern spontan die Route vom Mittwoch nachgeholt. Dabei musste ich dann erkennen, dass nicht alle Wege auf der Topo-Karte erkennbar - geschweige denn befahrbar sind 
Am SO bin ich wieder dabei. Wo genau um wieviel Uhr ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## freeclimb (4. August 2008)

...angeblich ist die Hornisse von den Kreuzschmerzen befreit,
hat hinten wieder Druck auf´m Stachel und brummt unterwegs nimmer wie eine Hummel.

Mittwoch ist dann Entlassung aus der Klinik.
Kuchen & Blumengebinde bitte in die Kaisertälerstraße 14.

Der Hornissebändischer


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. August 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...angeblich ist die Hornisse von den Kreuzschmerzen befreit,
> hat hinten wieder Druck auf´m Stachel und brummt unterwegs nimmer wie eine Hummel.
> 
> Mittwoch ist dann Entlassung aus der Klinik.
> ...



Ei Primaaaa,doh konn sich de Könisch widder uff soi Bienche setze


----------



## freeclimb (4. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Ei Primaaaa,doh konn sich de Könisch widder uff soi Bienche setze



zefix-kreizdeifi-herrschaffts´zeiten-nochamol:

 Hornisse!
 Hornisse!
Hornisse!

 ke kloone "Bienscher"!

(Der Hornissebändischer)


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. August 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> zefix-kreizdeifi-herrschaffts´zeiten-nochamol:
> 
> Hornisse!
> Hornisse!
> ...



@Freeclimb

ok ok....................tschuldigung,des is nur,wemmer an annere denkt,un ned an sich selbst,hätt ich glei an misch dengd,doh hätt ich nadierlich Horniss gsaht.....


alla...un gud is.......


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Freeclimb
> 
> ok ok....................tschuldigung,des is nur,wemmer an annere denkt,un ned an sich selbst,hätt ich glei an misch dengd,doh hätt ich nadierlich Horniss gsaht.....
> 
> ...



@babbeler_66 und @freeclimb

eischentlisch vöölisch nobby nic (worschd) ob hornisse odä biehn, weil beide besidze en schdachel !
nur der vunn rer hornisse is nedd nur probortianal größer sondern aach weesentlisch härtter ! 

glaab wenn isch misch reschd erinner sinn biene abber nudztiere ! 

naja, isch saan immer nur: " hauptsach koh skodd "
de bon scott soll joh schwul gewese soi !


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. August 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @babbeler_66 und @freeclimb
> 
> eischentlisch vöölisch nobby nic (worschd) ob hornisse odä biehn, weil beide besidze en schdachel !
> nur der vunn rer hornisse is nedd nur probortianal größer sondern aach weesentlisch härtter !
> ...



@Ritter_Hundt

Hey du Kapp,es kimmt nie uff die grees vum Stachel ohh,de Honich muss schmegge,sunst nix...denn ned wie in Ritter_Hundt-Stadt is Qualidäd un ned Quandidäd gefroht...

Alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Ritter_Hundt
> 
> Hey du Kapp,es kimmt nie uff die grees vum Stachel ohh,de Honich muss schmegge,sunst nix...denn ned wie in Ritter_Hundt-Stadt is Qualidäd un ned Quandidäd gefroht...
> 
> Alla



@babbeler_66
moi holde und moi maagd saache immer es kimmd uff die schlaachzahl an !

is des weenischsdens rischdisch herr fachmann ?

ihr zescher heebt die bescher, es grüßt der edle ritter hundt die seinigen 
gefolgsleut drunt unten im tal und den anderen edelmann hoch zu zornem !


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. August 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...angeblich ist die Hornisse von den Kreuzschmerzen befreit,
> hat hinten wieder Druck auf´m Stachel und brummt unterwegs nimmer wie eine Hummel.
> 
> Mittwoch ist dann Entlassung aus der Klinik.
> ...



@freeclimb
hoffendlisch hott des dreggvieh jetzt ordendlich soi fett krischd !


----------



## freeclimb (7. August 2008)

...Fett hott´se kriegt, die Hornisse.
Äwwa Dreggvieh basst ned: Alles blitzeblank - unn ah noch ohne Buzze!

Die Radlager sinn neu, neie Bremshebelscha unn neie Ergogriff sinn droh, die Schpeiche sinn nachgezoge und sogar der Hinnerbau is neu.

(Zum Honisch, Schlagzahle, Quandidäd odder Qalidäd sach ich nix. Is eiern Hormonschbiegel noch im grüne Bereisch?)

Alla dann um siwwe am Kreisel.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. August 2008)

@freeclimb
doi horniss is schun en ordentlische brummer !
es werd zeit fer se höhere herausfodderunge ohzunemme,
viel schbass bei eierm dribb.

padde


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. August 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @freeclimb
> doi horniss is schun en ordentlische brummer !
> es werd zeit fer se höhere herausfodderunge ohzunemme,
> viel schbass bei eierm dribb.
> ...



...dene wünsche schlies ich mich doch glad ohh...

alla


----------



## Gazzella (10. August 2008)

@alle
gibts schon einen neuen Termin für ne Tour im Binger Wald?
Der Termin sollte sich nicht mit privaten Feierlichkeiten, MTB Marathons, ... überschneiden und noch in 2008 liegen!
Überschlagt euch nicht mit Terminvorschlägen;-)
Gazzella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biologist (12. August 2008)

Scheinbar nicht. Naja, ich hab den Taunus ja vor der Tür...


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. August 2008)

@Alle

...also ich schlage mal ne andere Tour vor,denn immer BiWa ist ja auch langweilig,ne schöne Tagestour an den Donners-oder Feldberg,wäre auch mal was...

...gebt einfach mal Termine vor...es soll nicht nur von mir immer kommen..


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Alle
> 
> ...also ich schlage mal ne andere Tour vor,denn immer BiWa ist ja auch langweilig,ne schöne Tagestour an den Donners-oder Feldberg,wäre auch mal was...
> 
> ...gebt einfach mal Termine vor...es soll nicht nur von mir immer kommen..



@blapper_66
du armer kerl ! *eierschale streichel*
also ich wäre dafür donnerstags bissie mehr zu fahren. also mehr als 24 km !
das ist mein tourenvorschlag !


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. August 2008)

Blapper_66

...soviel Zeit muß sein


----------



## biologist (12. August 2008)

Ich hab mal bei gps-tour.info geschaut - da sind Touren zum Feldberg dabei. Zum Beispiel eine ab Wiesbaden mit knapp 86km und 1650Hm. Ansonsten kann ich ne Tour in den Taunus improvisieren - das kann man dann variabel gestalten. Abends fahr ich öfter in 2,5h ne Runde mit 50km und ca. 750Hm. Das geht dann in Kastel an der Reduit los, über Schierstein, vorbei an Georgenborn und hoch zur hohen Wurzel (höchster Punkt: 618m). Dort fahre ich dann wieder runter, weils irgendwann dunkel wird. An der Stelle könnte man das allerdings ausbauen: zB runter nach Taunusstein, durch den Wald rüber nach Schlangenbad, vorbei/durch Georgenborn, Frauenstein und wieder zurück. Das wären dann geschätzte 1000-1200Hm und 60-70km.

Termin ist mir wurscht - allerdings bin ich von 29.8 bis 6.9 in Urlaub.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. August 2008)

@Alle

Subber..de erste Tourvorschlaach...weida so.....

klasse!!


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Alle
> 
> Subber..de erste Tourvorschlaach...weida so.....
> 
> klasse!!



schdimmd nedd, de 2. tourenvorschlag isses............de erste kam vunn mir !

@biologist
ein wesentlicher eckpunkt deines tourenvorschlages fehlt: der 28er schnitt !


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. August 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> schdimmd nedd, de 2. tourenvorschlag isses............de erste kam vunn mir !
> 
> @biologist
> ein wesentlicher eckpunkt deines tourenvorschlages fehlt: der 28er schnitt !



@Ritter_Hundt

...es soll aber der erste sein,der endlich umgesetzt werden soll...und wenn wir nicht aufpassen,können wir uns den Schlitten hinten anhängen...


----------



## biologist (13. August 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> schdimmd nedd, de 2. tourenvorschlag isses............de erste kam vunn mir !
> 
> @biologist
> ein wesentlicher eckpunkt deines tourenvorschlages fehlt: der 28er schnitt !



Da muss ich im hügeligen Taunus mim MTB passen. Aber in der Ebene ist ein 30er Schnitt durchaus drin


----------



## freeclimb (15. August 2008)

...hügeliges Taunusland....

*Statt Postkarte:*

Viele Grüße aus dem absolut sonnenverseuchten, tiroler Leutaschtal.







Bis die Tage,
Redfoxy & Freeclimb. 

Mehr Beweisfotos, guckst Du hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (18. August 2008)

....ach jooo....

...Kurbele warn mer a noch...

...nuff:

http://www.youtube.com/v/2RBaa8TPNdg&color1=11645361&color2=13619151&hl=en&fs=1

...unn nunner:

http://www.youtube.com/v/SzIoVxFVMH8&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## biologist (18. August 2008)

Da haste die Hornisse aber ordentlich geschont. So kenn ich dich ja gar nicht


----------



## redfoxy (19. August 2008)

hallo leute 

bin vor einiger zeit schon über 'cube'- hotels gestolpert und auf dem weg ins leutaschtal haben wir uns das cube in biberwihr angeschaut.
das konzept ist anders + witzig, der laden absolut radlerfreundlich, man darf die räder mit ins eigene vorzimmer nehmen 

hier der link : http://www.cube-biberwier.at/de/home/

vielleicht wäre das mal etwas für die längerfristige planung und ein guter ausgangspunkt für eine zugspitzumrundung? 

lg,
redfoxy


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. August 2008)

@redfoxy


des nemme mer nächstjohr in ohgriff,gonz siecher...

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## freeclimb (19. August 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @redfoxy
> 
> 
> des nemme mer nächstjohr in ohgriff,gonz siecher...
> ...



...Des heert sisch oh, wie' n Entschuldigungsposting vun de Beinhart-Ingelheim!

Nix do, er Weischeier!
CUBE gebucht unn ab in die Bersche. Unn zwar zaggisch!

Odder wollt er in der Kiddelscherz hinner de weinzarte Pinkelheimer herfahrn?

Nee, ned oder?

Der Hornissebaendischer.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. August 2008)

@redfoxy & freeclimb
die inwessdiere hier grad ihr musggelkabidaal ins maradonn finnische.
unglaubliche szeene schbiele sich hier grad in rhoihesse ab !

da bleibt nixmehr übber fere butterfahrt.  

so long 

padde


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. August 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @redfoxy & freeclimb
> die inwessdiere hier grad ihr musggelkabidaal ins maradonn finnische.
> unglaubliche szeene schbiele sich hier grad in rhoihesse ab !
> 
> ...



@Padde

..wasn fer szeene,hä??die kriehsd du doch garned mit.....

..ich saach nur Alb-Gold-Maradonn...des werd rischdisch Fedd...

Alla...


----------



## berndie61 (31. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich mir vor dem Abflug nach Malle beinahe in die Hose  gemacht habe, ist es umso schoener hier gut angekommen zu sein. Naja wir muessen ja noch zueruck (wird schon gehen). Ich habe mir schon 2 Raeder angeschaut um eine Tour zu machen. Ich glaube das ist aber noch nicht das Richtige. Einen Dress brauch ich auch noch. Mal sehen was ich noch alles finde. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten bis dann und eine schoene Woche.

@ Olli + Andy bitte am Donnerstag je ein kleines Weizen fuer mich mitrinken.
@ Beke - danke nochmal hat mir geholfen
@ Alle anderen - Ihr seid auch gut !!!

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## berndie61 (1. September 2008)

So die Klammotten hab ich. Mal sehn ob's mit dem Rad auch noch klappt ?

Gruss
berndie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. September 2008)

dpa-newsticker++dpa-newsticker++dpa-newsticker++

*berndie61 heuert bei spanischen continental-team an !*
der ausgemerkelte hesse, gebürtiger eifelaner, steht ab sofort bei dem spanischen team "EL ARENAL - Mallorca"  für die nächste woche in lohn und brot.

"ohne das kontinuierlich harte training bei den rhoihessekurbelern, wäre mir dieser sprung nicht gelungen" gab der in überschwänglicher freude verfallene, als helfer berufene endvierziger bei der teameinkleidung zu protokoll.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. September 2008)

@ Alle

Servus ihr Leutz,

ich muß für heute abend leider absagen,komme aber nach ins BeFo,falls es stattfinden sollte,laßt mich es wissen.

Gruß

ORHK


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. September 2008)

???????????


----------



## biologist (4. September 2008)

Sooo, ich hoffe ihr habt heute im saukalten Deutschland schööön gekurbelt.
Viele Grüße aus Fuerteventura und bis die Tage


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. September 2008)

Lieder wie für uns gemacht, vielleicht sogar ne Hymne dabei:

Schaut mal unter Hörproben,besonders die Titel: "De Letschd" und "Rheihessewei"


am nächsten Wochenende sogar live "uff de Saalemer Kerb"

Isch konns jedes Johr immer nur empfehle !

http://www.boijemaaschder.de/index1.html


I love you


----------



## redfoxy (9. September 2008)

hi leutz,

super, dass es mit dem indian summer ride am 21. klappt - schade, dass oli nicht dabei sein kann 

falls wir uns nicht auf der saulheimer kerb begegnen  wirds mit mir ansonsten wohl erst ein wiedersehen am 21. geben, da ich jeden donnerstag diesen monat unterwegs bin 

kommenden do z.b. muss ich in kölle übernachten, da wird dann bei früh vorbeigeschaut...
auch freeclimb macht den kölsch-verträglichkeitstest mit und wird daher übermosche nicht mitradeln können.

seid gegrüßt,
von
redfoxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (9. September 2008)

Servus Zsamma

des wedder werd widder subber am Dunnersdaach,wie fer uns gmacht..

..bis jetz zwa offizielle absaache,de Rest müsst dann kumme,doh bin ich emol gespannd....

alla

ORHK


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (9. September 2008)

3. Offizielle Absage !


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. September 2008)

...wie immer...

moje obnd schdee ich widder aloons doh...

ORHK


----------



## freeclimb (12. September 2008)

...heu - heu - heute blau, morchen blau...
u u u u u__und übermorchen wiii_hii_da-da.

Kölle allaf, Kölle hellblau, Frühkölle au_au_au-fein! 

Alles gladd gelaufe gestern?
Prima - sonst dud ehm jo de Hinner weh....

Isch hab mit Jürschen schon besproch,
dass mer demnächst des Feld vun hinne gondrolliern.

Wanns dann wiedda abwärts geiht, fahre mer vor und mache eisch Hart-Zipfel-Pilode den Unnergrund etwas geschmeidiger. indem mir vonne rausfahrn und die unnödsche Bodewelle platt walze.

Federweesch is halt nur durch eens zu ersetze: Mehr Federweesch. 

(Ach was free isch misch uf de Summer ride...) 

Der Hornissebändischer


----------



## freeclimb (12. September 2008)

Ei Leuts,

nachdem ich ja so ä bissl EDV-inwolfiert, inwolfviert, intrawol, ach Ihr wisst schon, bin, mach ich mir schon so meine Gedanke, was so manche(er) über seine offizielle Firmen-Mail, samt Signatur & Vorstandsnamen verteilt.

Im Regelfall werden Mails heute archiviert, und zwar ohne Filter und Auslese (lecker), aber genau zuzuordnen.
Wenn der Arbeitgeber private Mails verbietet, dann aus dem Grund, daß er keine privaten Mails archivieren darf und das nur dann kann, wenn man eben keine schreibt & empfängt.
Geschieht das doch, macht sich der AG strafbar, was dem Herrn Chef nicht gefällt. Der fällt dann Entscheidungen, die dem AN selten gefallen.

Des weiteren ist gemäß AGG seit 2006 jede nicht so ganz astreine Mail personalpolitisch eine echte Zeitbombe - falls per Büromail versandt & archiviert, oder später als X-te Weiterleitung beim Wettbewerbsunternehmen aufgeschlagen...

Dann lieber den WEB, GMX, YAHOO Briefkasten wählen.

Der Hornissebändischer.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. September 2008)

Fulliiee is nassing wissaut controool !


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. September 2008)

Servus Leutz,

Termin steht für Sonntag 21.09.08,wie besprochen,10.00 Uhr Abfahrt an bekannter Stelle,den Rest besprechen wir am Donnerstag.

Leider wurde nur ein Vorschlag mißverstanden,es bleibt alles beim ,,alten"


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2008)

Hallo Zsamma,

Was frei isch misch uff de Sunndaach,des werd herrlisch im Beiggpargg


Abfaard is um 10 Uhr am Kreisl,is jedem bekannt!!

Alla

ORHK


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. September 2008)

Wie, ?????? Sonntag ?

was ist denn am Sonntag los ? Was habt Ihr geplant ? 

Vielleicht entscheide ich mich dann bei Euch, den legendären RHKs,  teilzunehmen und lasse dann einfach den Indian-Summer-Ride in der Pfalz 
ab Hochspeyer Bahnhof, Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr Tour 4 einfach saussen !

Oh man, ich bin noch ganz unentschieden !

Hilfääääääääääääää


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Wie, ?????? Sonntag ?
> 
> was ist denn am Sonntag los ? Was habt Ihr geplant ?
> 
> ...



..was en verriggde,abber der bassd zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. September 2008)

Ei donn kumm isch un fahr mid eisch dollbohrer midd !


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Ei donn kumm isch un fahr mid eisch dollbohrer midd !



..alls kloor,dreggsagg


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. September 2008)

noch eh frooch hädd isch:
fahrd ihr hadd oder konn isch moi fullie middbringe ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2008)

...des is egal,des schdeed doch schun winterfest im keller doi fully,odder??...hauptsach du host en helm uff...es is kaan diensdaach!!!


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. September 2008)

Isch habb nur zuledzd geheert, das mer skoddbeiggs mit der umschdellung uff die winderzeid im keller oimodde solld !

also alles klar dann, komm midd moiner geländeschlampe......


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. September 2008)

...des schdeed immer im keller,du kapp...abber wo issn des canyon,ach schdimmd,des existierd nur uffem zeichebredd...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. September 2008)

offensichtlich fahren viele rhks auf einem scott !


----------



## freeclimb (24. September 2008)

Di Grupp von vonne:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TT-JfdSH1V8



unn "Vorssischd Schdeil..."

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2DeHDF3BQcU


----------



## freeclimb (24. September 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> offensichtlich fahren viele rhks auf einem scott !



Nöö - dunn´se ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (24. September 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Di Grupp von vonne:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TT-JfdSH1V8
> 
> ...




Die jutiuublinks funze nedd, weil se eh brivatvideo vum juser hochgeladde worn sinn........


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. September 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> offensichtlich fahren viele rhks auf einem scott !



konn sich ebe ned jeder leisde.....abber mer konns wenischdens glei midnemme.....


----------



## freeclimb (24. September 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Die jutiuublinks funze nedd, weil se eh brivatvideo vum juser hochgeladde worn sinn........


 
jeddsd funzese


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (25. September 2008)

muß mich für heute, wie bereits auch schon die vorangegangenen tage 
vom biken gesundheitstechnich zurückziehen.
die stirn- und nebenhöhlen haben das harte im waldstehen am sonntag nicht vertragen und sich erzürnt, ääääh entzündet !
mein neuer trainingpartner heißt anti-bio-tika.

ab nächste woche stehe ich wieder für alle fahrradwutzereien zur verfügung.

euch allen heute abend viel spass !

gruß padde


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (30. September 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

bin auf dem Weg der Besserung und plane für den kommenden Freitag, ist ja ein Feiertag, eine Tour durch den Binger Wald.

Dafür fällt bei mir die Donnerstagrunde mal wieder flach, viel Spass dabei !

Etwa 800 - 1000 Hm, 40 -50 Km, auf der Suche nach engem Geläuf, quasi so wenig wie möglich Forstautobahnen sollen es werden.

Start ist um 10:00 Uhr auf der Nahebrücke in Bingen/Bingerbrück (Nähe Bahnhof-Bingerbrück) 

Eine evtl. wetterbedingte Absage erfolgt *hier* bis spätestens 2 Stunden vor dem Start.

Helm nicht vergessen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> bin auf dem Weg der Besserung und plane für den kommenden Freitag, ist ja ein Feiertag, eine Tour durch den Binger Wald.
> 
> ...



..unglaublisch,dohdebei isser doch schun lengsd zurigggedrehde,die Kapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (1. Oktober 2008)

Dank der gründlichen Virusübergabe im Pfälzerwald,
kann ich für Morsche absagen - Husten Schnupfen Heiserkeit.
Auch für Freitag sehe ich da keine wesentliche Änderung.



Bis nächste Woche.

Der Hornissebändischer.


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Oktober 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Dank der gründlichen Virusübergabe im Pfälzerwald,
> kann ich für Morsche absagen - Husten Schnupfen Heiserkeit.
> Auch für Freitag sehe ich da keine wesentliche Änderung.
> 
> ...



@Freeclimb

..dann emol guude besserung,so schnell haut en RHK nix um...

alla


----------



## cachaca (2. Oktober 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Dank der gründlichen Virusübergabe im Pfälzerwald,
> kann ich für Morsche absagen - Husten Schnupfen Heiserkeit.
> Auch für Freitag sehe ich da keine wesentliche Änderung.
> 
> ...



ich will gar nicht wissen, wie da die Virusübergabe stattgefunden hat
Trotzdem auch von mir gute Besserung an den Hornissebändischer (und auch noch an unseren Ritter).

Werde heute abend leider nicht dabei sein können. Sorry.
Vielleicht gehts aber am Freitag...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Dank der gründlichen Virusübergabe im Pfälzerwald,
> kann ich für Morsche absagen - Husten Schnupfen Heiserkeit.
> Auch für Freitag sehe ich da keine wesentliche Änderung.
> 
> ...



hättsde in de paalz paar warme sogge und nedd die modische filigraan gore-leggings ohgehabbt, hättste jezz ach kaah trobbsnos !
pumps müßte abber uff der hoos subbä aussehe. LOL

auch von mir und auf diesem weg nochmals gute besserung !


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> bin auf dem Weg der Besserung und plane für den kommenden Freitag, ist ja ein Feiertag, eine Tour durch den Binger Wald.
> 
> ...




ABSAGE BIWA RUNDE

Nach dem sensationellen Wetter der vorangegangenen Tage besonders heute sowie den trüben Aussichten für morgen  ,wird die BIWA - Tour verschoben.........ich melde mich demnächst und biete einen neuen Termin an ! 

Gruß

Padde


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Oktober 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

..fer de Dunnersdaach is subber wedder ohgsaht,bin emol gspannd wer alles kimmdun ob unsere angeschlaachene widder einischermaase fidd sin

alla,bis Dunnersdaach

euern ORHK


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. Oktober 2008)

MISCHNIX 

wünsche Euch viel Spass am Donnerstag !


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> MISCHNIX
> 
> wünsche Euch viel Spass am Donnerstag !



...bist eh ausgedreede..alla


----------



## cachaca (7. Oktober 2008)

bin am Do. pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr am Start (mit NiPack und Höhenmesser).


----------



## cachaca (7. Oktober 2008)

ach ja. Wer hilft mir bis Jahresende mein Quartalsziel noch zu erreichen?
Mir fehlen noch 1.247 km !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biologist (7. Oktober 2008)

Musste halt 100km pro Woche Laufen. Geht schon...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Oktober 2008)

cachaca schrieb:


> ach ja. Wer hilft mir bis Jahresende mein Quartalsziel noch zu erreichen?
> Mir fehlen noch 1.247 km !



Hier ein Trainingstip und Zitat vom Haddes:

Ich habe SpaÃ am Radfahren, und das heiÃt fÃ¼r mich, auch ins Training mal ein bisschen Wettkampfcharakter zu bringen. Ich guck da nicht auf die Pulsuhr. Wennâs wehtut und ich hÃ¶r nebendran einen pumpen, dann trete ich halt noch mal rein.

Udo BÃ¶lts

LOL

BTW: DÃ¤nk on die Dransalb SchellÃ¤nsch, des modiviert !


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Oktober 2008)

@cachaca

hier aldeer,was fer disch,e guud vorbereidung is wischdisch 

www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de...

alla,bis mosche..


----------



## biologist (8. Oktober 2008)

Ähh irgendwie seh ich grad, dass ich ins falsche Forum gepostet hab gestern abend 
Naja, 100km/Woche pro ist ja noch einfacher :->


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus Zsamme,

...Isch gradulier emol uff diesem weech unserm Haddes Ritter_Hundt 
*Alles gude zum Burzeldaach*

....loss dich schey beschengge,des bleibd joh unner uns!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Ähh irgendwie seh ich grad, dass ich ins falsche Forum gepostet hab gestern abend
> Naja, 100km/Woche pro ist ja noch einfacher :->



..un des alles mit kaboonschücher,odder?


----------



## biologist (10. Oktober 2008)

Nee ich hab nur die "billige" Specialized-Variante ohne Karbon 
Hach ja, noch 10mal Schlafen, dann kommt mein "Zweitrad"...

Glückwünsche übrigens auch von mir.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (13. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Nee ich hab nur die "billige" Specialized-Variante ohne Karbon
> Hach ja, noch 10mal Schlafen, dann kommt mein "Zweitrad"...
> 
> Glückwünsche übrigens auch von mir.



nur noch 7 mal schlafen !


----------



## biologist (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh es fiebern noch Andere mit 
Hat hier noch jmd. ein Rennrad und Lust demnächst mal ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Oktober 2008)

...hoffe mer emol,das die post ned schdreiggd...


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Oktober 2008)

@ ALLE

Emol was anneres,wer hottn Bogg doh mitzumache??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=2&a=94

Gruss

Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (13. Oktober 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @ ALLE
> 
> Emol was anneres,wer hottn Bogg doh mitzumache??
> 
> ...



press dabei.
vermute unser team wird traditionell rhoihessekurbeler heißen und wir werden auch bestimmt vor den beinharten am ende landen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Oktober 2008)

...Alla,geed doch...emol gspannd,wer noch bogg hot,doh midzumache...

*AUF GEHT`S*


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (13. Oktober 2008)

anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich !

unter 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/index/page:6

Team RHOIHESSEKURBELER


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (14. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Oh es fiebern noch Andere mit
> Hat hier noch jmd. ein Rennrad und Lust demnächst mal ne Runde zu drehen?



noch 6 mal schlafen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> noch 6 mal schlafen !



*...un da waren es nur noch FÜNF*


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Oktober 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> *...un da waren es nur noch FÜNF*



Isch bin schunn doodaal hibbellisch !


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Isch bin schunn doodaal hibbellisch !



...un jetz nur *noch 4*......

..._UUUUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH_


*...des hibbelisch is des des gleische wie wuschisch??*


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Oktober 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...un jetz nur *noch 4*......
> 
> ..._UUUUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> 
> ...



Was eh doll frooch und des vunnem eschde Rhoihesse....., heijaei.. . .


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Was eh doll frooch und des vunnem eschde Rhoihesse....., heijaei.. . .



isch waases schun,abber die annere...ob die des wisse könne solle misse..


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt+

...wer issn eischendlisch de Biologist??

...iss des en Mythos....fast immer online,abber nie doh...hmmmm....


----------



## biologist (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre meißt im Taunus. Tourenvorschlag hab ich ja auch schon gemacht für ne Sonntagsrunde - Feedback kam nur keins.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Oktober 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Ritter_Hundt+
> 
> ...wer issn eischendlisch de Biologist??
> 
> ...iss des en Mythos....fast immer online,abber nie doh...hmmmm....



der "biologist" ist ein läufer (nicht jogger) der sich in einer internet bike community verirrt hat !
er vertauscht gerne handschuhe und ist pfeilschnell, irgendwie fährt er aber immer in unseren gedanken donnerstags mit, oder ?

er wird bei den rhk wiederauferstehen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher !


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> der "biologist" ist ein läufer (nicht jogger) der sich in einer internet bike community verirrt hat !
> er vertauscht gerne handschuhe und ist pfeilschnell, irgendwie fährt er aber immer in unseren gedanken donnerstags mit, oder ?
> 
> er wird bei den rhk wiederauferstehen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher !



HÄ???
...mitten neje Giggel??des is doch e triathlonbeigg.....


----------



## biologist (16. Oktober 2008)

Zeitweise schicke ich ja extra meinen Bruder zur Verstärkung 
Ich schau demnächst mal wieder vorbei - und zwar brav mit dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Zeitweise schicke ich ja extra meinen Bruder zur Verstärkung
> Ich schau demnächst mal wieder vorbei - und zwar brav mit dem MTB.



................isch hab aach en Bruder,schdell deer emol vor...........un der kimmd aach nie..


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Oktober 2008)

@biologist
verstärkung halte ich für ein wenig untertrieben !
auch er fährt wie du in einer anderen dimension und ist
bestimmt nicht nur gefühlt noch schneller ! 

chapeau vor den genen eurer ahnen


----------



## biologist (16. Oktober 2008)

Andere Dimension finde ich aber etwas übertrieben. Also ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr alle (viel) mehr radelt als ich. Am Ende vom Jahr werdens bei mir höchstens 4000km aufm MTB und nochmal 2100-2200km zu Fuß sein. Ich glaube mein einziger Vorteil liegt darin, dass ich rund 85% im Taunus fahre und da einige Hm zusammen kommen. Mein Bruder wird allenfalls auf 1000km dieses Jahr kommen und macht sonst gar keinen Sport. Ich mein das ja auch gar net bös, wenn ich ein paar Meter vorausfahre.

Aber ich will keinen Hehl draus machen (ohne einer bestimmten Person die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben): ich hab mich schon darüber geärgert, dass größere Touren kurzfristig abgesagt wurden bzw. nach der Forderung nach einer anderen Route auf mein Angebot keinerlei Reaktionen zu verzeichnen waren. Ich mein das muss ja auch nicht im Taunus sein und ich muss auch nicht derjenige sein, der die Tour vorschlägt. Aber wenn da exakt null Feedback kommt, frag ich mich halt, ob es überhaupt gewollt ist, dass ich mitkomme. Das ist der Hauptgrund, weswegen ich mich die letzte Zeit etwas rar gemacht habe.


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Andere Dimension finde ich aber etwas übertrieben. Also ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr alle (viel) mehr radelt als ich. Am Ende vom Jahr werdens bei mir höchstens 4000km aufm MTB und nochmal 2100-2200km zu Fuß sein. Ich glaube mein einziger Vorteil liegt darin, dass ich rund 85% im Taunus fahre und da einige Hm zusammen kommen. Mein Bruder wird allenfalls auf 1000km dieses Jahr kommen und macht sonst gar keinen Sport. Ich mein das ja auch gar net bös, wenn ich ein paar Meter vorausfahre.
> 
> Aber ich will keinen Hehl draus machen (ohne einer bestimmten Person die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben): ich hab mich schon darüber geärgert, dass größere Touren kurzfristig abgesagt wurden bzw. nach der Forderung nach einer anderen Route auf mein Angebot keinerlei Reaktionen zu verzeichnen waren. Ich mein das muss ja auch nicht im Taunus sein und ich muss auch nicht derjenige sein, der die Tour vorschlägt. Aber wenn da exakt null Feedback kommt, frag ich mich halt, ob es überhaupt gewollt ist, dass ich mitkomme. Das ist der Hauptgrund, weswegen ich mich die letzte Zeit etwas rar gemacht habe.



...mach des ned an einer Person fest,mer sin 12 die des Hobby hier deile,mer brauche nur kah Artillerie,Renne etc.werd an de anner sechs daach vun de woch gemacht,un guud is!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Oktober 2008)

@Alle

..nach der Wetterprognose für heute,sage ich das Treffen ab!!

Bis demnächst...

RHK
Blapper_66


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich empfinde nach wie vor familienbedingte Absagen als legitim.

Gut 50% der RHK Mitglieder sind familiär gebunden und haben z.T. noch ganz kleinen Nachwuchs, den es gilt zu betreuen bzw. die Betreuung zu organisieren, im schlimmsten Fall sogar dafür noch jemanden zu vergüten.
Für diese RHK stellt die Realisierung ihres Hobbys also eine zusätzliche und besondere Herausforderung dar.

Außerdem werden an den WE's die Pappas und Mammas besonders gefordert, wenn diese die ganze Woche über beruflich bedingt, nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehen. 
Eine Priorisierung ist demnach eine nachvollziehbare Folge !

*Das eigentliche Problem ist, das in solchen Fällen sich niemand anbietet 
die Orga für eine angekündigte Tour zu übernehmen.*

Ergo ist der Organisator derjenige, der sich sich eigentlich Gedanken gemacht hat und auch investiert hat, i.d.R. Zeit, am Ende noch der Depp !

BTW und Coming Out:
Die letzte Tour in der Pfalz war für mich persönlich wahrscheinlich auch die letzte bei den RHK.
In naher Vergangenheit ist das für mich wesentliche dieses Treffs nämlich verloren gegangen, das Gruppenerlebnis ! 
Der Tourenverlauf war von Anfang an anders geplant und wurde 5 Minuten vor Start mit Mehrheitsbeschluß abgeändert.

Das Ergebnis kennen alle Teilnehmer !

Wer Leistungsorientiert biken will, ist an den Touren und am donnerstäglichen Biketreff definitiv fehl am Platz, die Anforderungen 
hatten sich zum Zeitpunkt der Enstehung stets am schwächsten Teilnehmer orientiert, das war die Grundidee von blapper_66 ! 

Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch nur eine subjektive Einschätzung meinerseits.


Der *Donnerstagstreff *ist ein spezielles Thema.
Ich wurde auch bereits einigemale versetzt, die Informationskultur ist auch 
in diesem Fall eine besondere, obwohl die meisten sogar Ihre Rufnummern untereinander ausgetauscht haben.

Ich werde aber weiterhin versuchen donnerstags teilzunehmen und lasse mich nicht entmutigen.

Übrigens:
Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze beim Winterpokal unter "Team Rhoihessekurbeler"


----------



## biologist (20. Oktober 2008)

Ok, also für Verstimmungen wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht sorgen 
Ich werde hier demnächst nochmal eine Tour anbieten in den Taunus - entweder für nen Samstag oder Sonntag. Länge ca. 50-60km, wovon 20km komplett flach sind, weil man ja erstmal in den Taunus fahren muss. Wer Lust/Zeit hat kommt mit - ansonsten fahr ich auch alleine bzw. mit meiner Freundin. Als Fokus stelle ich hier mal Mitte November in den Raum. Falls es Präferenzen für Samstag oder Sonntag gibt, sagt bescheid!


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (20. Oktober 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Ok, also für Verstimmungen wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht sorgen
> Ich werde hier demnächst nochmal eine Tour anbieten in den Taunus - entweder für nen Samstag oder Sonntag. Länge ca. 50-60km, wovon 20km komplett flach sind, weil man ja erstmal in den Taunus fahren muss. Wer Lust/Zeit hat kommt mit - ansonsten fahr ich auch alleine bzw. mit meiner Freundin. Als Fokus stelle ich hier mal Mitte November in den Raum. Falls es Präferenzen für Samstag oder Sonntag gibt, sagt bescheid!



am 15.11. würde es passen, wäre gerne dabei !


----------



## biologist (20. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann setze ich hier mal den 15.11 fest!
Da ich ja (noch) Studentekopp bin und die immer so schlecht aus dem Bett kommen, sag ich jetzt mal 10.30 Uhr 

Treffpunkt: Mainz-Kastel an der Reduit. Und zwar am Hinterausgang - direkt am Strand (im Sommer ist dort ein Biergarten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Oktober 2008)

...mann............was is des widder ruisch worn hier.....sin all schun im winderschloof odderwasisloshierverdammdedreggher...


----------



## freeclimb (23. Oktober 2008)

...isch muss familienbedingt heit absage.

Es gibt nämlisch ä neie Produktfamilie vom Hitachi.
Und die muss heit noch online.
Do bin isch vor 22:00 ned offline.
Und do mei Kett trugge is wie Herbschdlaub,
schaff ich ah des Schmiern ned reschdzeidisch.

Aber der 15.11. am Strand - des werd schee.

Der Hornissebändischer.


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Oktober 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

so,bald isses widder soweit,ok....ich setz emol de termien fest fer unser alljährlische ABSCHUSSFAAD,die am 14.12.08 (also leutz,bidde vormergge!!)staddfinde werd,de Treffpungd bleibd wie gehabbd in N-O,Uhrzeid würd ich emol saache,so geeche 10:30 Uhr...

un los geeds,isch wadd uff zusaache

Gruß

Blapper_66

The 'O'RHK


----------



## freeclimb (24. Oktober 2008)

...isch bring die Schneekette mit!

Wer kümmert sisch um de Glüh-Äppel-Moschd?

Gruss,

der Hornissebändischer.


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. Oktober 2008)

...die Rhoihessekurbeler unnerweechs.....


----------



## freeclimb (29. Oktober 2008)

...dreimol uff Holz kloppe....

...isch hebb do selles üwwä ihh-bähhh in Taiwanien geordert.
Frühlingsfrisch in grün - fer die Saisoneröffnungsfahrt:






Der drehbare Tank im Hinnerrad-Bereich fasst 28,4 liter Äbbelwoi....



Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...die Rhoihessekurbeler unnerweechs.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wenn Euch noch ein viertes oder fünftes Teammitglied für den Winterpokal fehlt, dann würd ich gern bei Euch anklopfen.
Bisher kenn ich/hab ich nur zwei von Euch mal getroffen: den Herrn Blapper_66 im Piratenkostüm und noch einen Unbekannten, der damals auf nem GIANT unterwegs war.
Meldet Euch mal.

Gruß aus Stadecken,

Marc


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (31. Oktober 2008)




----------



## marc077 (2. November 2008)

Schnell wieder ein WP-Team gründen! Ich wäre/bin dabei und man wäre dann ja schon zu viert 
Der fünfte Treter findet sich bestimmt auch noch.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. November 2008)

Subber


..dasde bei uns mitmachst!!!

Gruß

The"O"  genannt Blapper_66


----------



## cachaca (4. November 2008)

... also irgendwie wäre ich ja auch gern Teammitglied - in meiner Ansicht sehe ich mich als unbestätigtes Mitglied. Keine Ahnung wer das macht aber irgendjemand muss mich nur bestätigen  

10 Punkte hätte ich von gestern auch noch beizusteuern..


----------



## klaus1 (4. November 2008)

Hi fahrt ihr Donnerstag, wenn ja wann und wo ist der Teffpunkt?

Übrigens wie lange ist bei euren Evos die Akkuleistung wenn beide Lampen ständig in Betrieb sind?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. November 2008)

klaus1 schrieb:


> hi Fahrt Ihr Donnerstag, Wenn Ja Wann Und Wo Ist Der Teffpunkt?
> 
> übrigens Wie Lange Ist Bei Euren Evos Die Akkuleistung Wenn Beide Lampen Ständig In Betrieb Sind?



Es Lebt !!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. November 2008)

Subber 

...jetz sin mer schun e 4er Teem beim WP...des macht rischdisch schbass mit eich dreggsegg...

alla

Gruß THE "O"


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. November 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Subber
> 
> ...jetz sin mer schun e 4er Teem beim WP...des macht rischdisch schbass mit eich dreggsegg...
> 
> ...




Der Winterpokal ist definitiv kein Spass und soll auch nicht dazu verkommen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. November 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal ist definitiv kein Spass und soll auch nicht dazu verkommen !



..wer issn des?kenn ichn nur vum schreibe???....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. November 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ..wer issn des?kenn ichn nur vum schreibe???....



Ach Du warsd des gessdärn nedd der in de Geissschdubb in Haahnem midd am Tisch gehoggd hodd unn dere kneibb widder des Weizzebier bis zum Meldebeschdannd wegggedrunke hott ?


----------



## biologist (5. November 2008)

@Ritter_Hundt:
Bist du gestern den Radweg am Main Richtung Mainz geradelt? War gestern mit nem Kollegen in dieser Richtung unterwegs. Was ein scheiss Gegenwind Richtung Ffm. 2 1/2h für läppische 60km...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. November 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> @Ritter_Hundt:
> Bist du gestern den Radweg am Main Richtung Mainz geradelt? War gestern mit nem Kollegen in dieser Richtung unterwegs. Was ein scheiss Gegenwind Richtung Ffm. 2 1/2h für läppische 60km...



@biologist
ja, fahre ich oft im winter entlang !
zum thema wind: ich habe eigentlich das ganze jahr gegenwind von frankfurt aus richtung saulheim, für mich war es ein genuß gestern ! 

und wenn ich gerade so aus meinen bürofenster schaue...........mmmh, könnte heute ähnlich sein wie gestern ! 

übrigens ist noch ein platz in unserem winterpokalteam frei, kein interesse ?

gruß

pattrick


----------



## biologist (5. November 2008)

Interesse schon, aber ich kann schlecht in zwei Gruppen starten  Ich habe spontan mit meinem Taunus-Biker-Kumpanen ne Gruppe angelegt. Mit zwei Leuten ist zwar schwer, aber da muss man halt durch...


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. November 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Ach Du warsd des gessdärn nedd der in de Geissschdubb in Haahnem midd am Tisch gehoggd hodd unn dere kneibb widder des Weizzebier bis zum Meldebeschdannd wegggedrunke hott ?



wieso,war gesdern schun dunnersdaach???


----------



## klaus1 (7. November 2008)

Jo es lebt noch!

Danke für den gestrigen schönen Abend mit euch zwei Profis.


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. November 2008)

Letzter Aufruf,

wie schon angekündigt findet (oder sollte) die Jahresabschussfahrt am 14.12.08 stattfinden,einigen von euch habe ich nochmals ne PN geschickt,mit der bitte mir mitzuteilen,bis Freitag 14.11.08,ob ihr dabei seit oder nicht.

Ansonsten werde ich diese Veranstaltung absagen.......


The"O"


----------



## biologist (11. November 2008)

Jo, ich bin am Start!

Hiermit dann auch nochmal die Erinnerung an kommenden Samstag! 10.30 Uhr direkt an der Reduit in Kastel.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (11. November 2008)

Werde an der Abschussfahrt nicht teilnehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (11. November 2008)

Subber,

bis jetz 7 die teilnehmen

danke


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (11. November 2008)

hallo biologist,

mr. showbreak und meine wenigkeit werden sich von dir am samstag durch den wilden taunus führen lassen !

in großer vorfreude 

ritter_hundt


----------



## biologist (11. November 2008)

Ei fein!
Ich hoffe mal das Wetter passt. Plane heute noch nen Nightride - hoffentlich lässt der Wind noch nach.


----------



## biologist (12. November 2008)

So, ich habe mal eine Strecke für kommenden Samstag geplant. Sie basiert teilweise aus Tracks, die ich noch in meine Navi hatte (schon gefahren) und den Rest habe ich am Rechner geplant. Da auf den topographischen Karten manchmal Wege drauf sind, die es nicht gibt, kanns mal vorkommen, dass ich mal improvisieren muss. Das sollte sich aber in Grenzen halten 

Ab Kastel ist die Strecke etwa 59km lang. Grob würde ich mal 800Hm schätzen - der höchste Punkt liegt bei etwa 610m (Hohe Wurzel). Die Strecke führt über Schierstein vorbei an Frauenstein. Von dort aus über Georgenborn hin zur hohen Wurzel. Dort es geht vorbei an Taunusstein und rüber zur Platte. Hier geht es erstmal trailig runter (Telegraphentrail) und im Anschluss vorbei an Wi-Klarenthal und Wi-Dotzheim. Zum Schluss wieder vorbei an Frauenstein und runter nach Schierstein.

Wer sich den Verlauf zB bei Google-Earth anschauen - oder es vorher auf sein Navi laden will - ich habe unter http://ts-cs.de/garmin den Track mal hinterlegt. Hier gilt es allerdings zu beachten, dass ich die Anzahl der Trackpunkte vorher reduziert habe, damit das aufs Garmin passt (hat leider so ne doofe Beschränkung). Von daher werden die Wege an manchen Stellen nicht mehr so sauber getroffen. Das Höhenprofil weißt am Anfang eine Höhe von über 300Hm aus - das ist falsch und liegt nur daran, weil mein Navi gestern wegen dem Wetterumschwung noch falsch kalibriert war. Der Rest vom Höhenprofil ist weitgehend richtig.


----------



## biologist (16. November 2008)

Tach zusammen!

Hat viel Spass gemacht gestern - schön, dass ich dabei wart. Im Endeffekt dann doch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr (knapp 1000) und 4km länger. Naja, ihr habt es ja überlebt 

Ich hab den Track auf http://ts-cs.de/garmin mal hochgeladen.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. November 2008)

Hallo Guide,

superschöne, sehr gut geführte und moderate Garmin-Runde, mit netten Teilnehmern und herbstlichen Bedingungen. ;-) 

Ich trau mich noch gar nicht mein Rad im Keller anzuschauen.

Gerne und jederzeit wieder !

Vielen Dank sagt Ritter_Hundt aus Saulheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmspalter (17. November 2008)

Auch ich bedanke mich für die schöne Tour mit netten Kurblern.
Auf den letzten Kilometern wollt ich nur noch hoim.
Heute freue ich mich schon wieder auf die nächste Tour.
So long


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. November 2008)

...heit bleibts trogge...

alla,bis heit obnd...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (27. November 2008)

Ja wie ?

Gibt es den 24 KM Kuschel-Harmonie-Biketreff, mit anschließender, mehrstündiger, extremen ,Alkoholvernichtung etwa immer noch ?

Wahnsinn !


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. November 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Ja wie ?
> 
> Gibt es den 24 KM Kuschel-Harmonie-Biketreff, mit anschließender, mehrstündiger, extremen ,Alkoholvernichtung etwa immer noch ?
> 
> Wahnsinn !



sischer,wasn sunscht?harmonie pur,seit e paar woche schun...mit de rischdische leut konn mer aach kuschele...abber 24km?nee,des wern immer mehr...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (27. November 2008)

@Blapper_66
Ja, ja......, die Harmonie. . . . . . . 

Abbä alooons is mär halt immer de Besde ! 
Und des isses Ohnzische was zählt.


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. November 2008)

Per PN!!


...das hat nix im forum verloren.....


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2008)

.........Doode Hooose hier........


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Dezember 2008)

habbe wohl einige (nedd all) gemerggd, das wenn mer aloons oddä mid freunde fährd, der schbassfaggdor expotenziell heeher leihd !

ausserdem iss die sauferei nach sooner donnersdaachsrunde exdreem kondraprodukdief geescheübber dem erlangde drenningeffeggd.

oofach schee die ruh hier . . . . .

gruß vom ritter_hundt alias HADDES


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2008)

..hauptsach de WP leebd...abber wie lang noch...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Dezember 2008)

isch als *aloonsfahrer *interessiert ausschließlisch aaach nur die *einzzelwerddung* ! der wp wird aaach ohne die rhk überleebe, des is so sischer wie's amen in de kersch ! 

so un jezz werdd noch bissie drenning gemachd.

eisch heit oobend viel schbass beim "hardcore indoor aprés drenning"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2008)

also,ich fahre mehr leidenschaftlich denn super-ober-megasportlich und bin sportlichen Herausforderungen zwar nicht abgeneigt, will aber eine Ausfahrt nicht immer zu einem Testosterongesteuerten Pseudo-Rennen reduziert wissen....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Dezember 2008)

abblaus,  LOL

wahnsinn, wie mensche sich aaach korzzfrisdisch verennern kenne.....,
isch glaab die ursach liehd im erzielten ergebnis der albgoldtrophy !


----------



## cachaca (4. Dezember 2008)

ich denke es ist Zeit für eine Zäsur.
Ich schlage daher vor, zum Jahresbeginn einen neuen Thread aufzumachen !

P.S.
Wär ja mal wieder interessiert an den Fahrkünsten des ausgemergelten Haddes !  ;-!

Gruß cachaca.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (4. Dezember 2008)

@cachaca
eine vorführung meiner fahrkünste ist zur zeit nicht unbedingt sinnhaltig, da ich i.d.r. zu schnell aus deinem blickfeld gerate.
aber wünsche darf man ja um die weihnachtszeit durchaus äußern, ist absolut legitim! LOL

also, weiter fleißig trainieren . . . . . . und im sommer 2009 nochmal anklopfen !

den fred hier dicht zu machen käme einer katastrophe gleich, wir wollen doch unser publikum und die treusten aller treuen mitleser nicht entäuschen. 
er ist unterhaltsamer als das bekannteste deutsche boulevardblatt und niveauloser als die schlechteste tv-soap und genießt unter kennern bereits kultstatus. da darf man seinen fans nicht einfach so vor den koffer. . . .      . 

der legändere RHK-FRED darf einfach nicht sterben, zur not werde ich eine petition einreichen.

bis dahin, frohes fest und schwitzen . . . . . . .


----------



## Saskia71 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wohne seit einigen Wochen jetzt im schönen Partenheim, der Umzugsstress ist beendet, und wenn es demnächst auch mit dem 
Wetter passen sollte, werde ich donnerstags mal vorbeischauen.
Ist das noch aktuell mit 19o Uhr ?

Da ich noch nie im dunkeln zum radeln gestartet bin, muß noch schnell ein Lämpchen für das neue bike her. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben könnte.


----------



## biologist (6. Dezember 2008)

@Saskia: Ja da ist einfach die Frage, wieviel Geld du ausgeben kannst du willst. Ich persönlich nutze für den Lenker die Ixon IQ von Busch & Müller und auf dem Helm die Sigma Powerled Black. Wer das Geld etwas locker sitzen hat, sollte sich vielleicht mal bei Lupine umschauen  Die Lupine Tesla ist ein nettes Lichtchen


----------



## Gazzella (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Saskia,
schön dass es da draussen auch noch Frauen gibt, die sich im Dunkeln auf die Strasse trauen. Würde mich über etwas 'Verstärkung' freuen ;-)
Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr die SIGMA Power LED black gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Macht ein super Licht und passt in fast jede Handtasche ;-)
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## biologist (7. Dezember 2008)

Die Powerled hat den Nachteil, dass sie an für sich etwas spottig ist. Aber insgesamt ist es ok. Auch ohne eine zweite Lampe kann man mit dem Teil im komplett dunklen Wald biken (wenn man will)


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. Dezember 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Die Powerled hat den Nachteil, dass sie an für sich etwas spottig ist. Aber insgesamt ist es ok. Auch ohne eine zweite Lampe kann man mit dem Teil im komplett dunklen Wald biken (wenn man will)



den nachteil kann ich absolut bestätigen, jedoch vermute ich das die  helligkeit, die ausführungsqualität sowie die akkustandzeit (mittlerer stufe ca. 6 stunden) in dieser preisklasse ,in div. onlineshops für etwa 100  zu haben, so ziemlich das beste angebot zur zeit auf dem markt darstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Das mehrfach ausgezeichnete Powerset.
Mit 5 Watt und mehr als 20 Lux ist die MIRAGE EVO* mit ihrer Freiformreflektortechnik eine der hellsten zugelassenen Halogen Scheinwerfer. Bei dem Paket bezieht die Mirage EVO ihre Leuchtkraft aus dem 350g leichten Powerakku NIPACK und versorgt die Mirage EVO bis zu vier Stunden mit der nötigen Energie. Mit im Lieferumfang enthalten sind Vorbauhalterung, NIPACK Akku und Ladegerät.

* zugelassen für Rennräder unter 11 kg


	Grossansicht



MIRAGE EVO Features
	StVZO zugelassen
	Maximale Lichtausbeute durch Freiform-Reflektortechnologie
	Werkzeugfreie Klick-Montage (Unifit 22-32 mm)
	Horizontal verstellbar
	Batterieanzeige
	Extralange Brenndauer, bis zu 4h mit NIPACK
	Inkl. T-Bone Halterung
	Wasserdicht
	Klick-Schalter
Im Set enthalten
	MIRAGE EVO
	NIPACK
	Ladegerät
	T-Bone
Produkt Icons
[Brenndauer] 	[StVZO zugelassen] 	[Klickhalterung für alle Lenkerdurchmesser 22-32mm] 	[Werkzeugfreie Montage] 	[Helligkeit - 20 Lux]
[Wasserdicht] 	  	  	  	 

Damit bin ich und einige Andere Rhoihessekurbeler.


----------



## biologist (7. Dezember 2008)

Find ich technisch irgendwie etwas überholt. Im direkten Vergleich: 20 zu 90 Lux


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. Dezember 2008)

@klaus1
die angegeben daten entsprechen dem 5 watt "brenner" wenn du die 10 watt maschine im schlimmsten fall zusätzlich schaltest, wird es spätestens nach einer halben stunde ziemlich dunkel auf dem "dickworrz-pfad" in rheinhessen !  

Das einer Dame zu empfehlen, ohne dir einen latenten hintergedanken zu unterstellen, halte ich . . . . , ok, es gibt noch schlechtere lösungen. . . . . .  lol

viele grüße aus saulheim


----------



## cachaca (8. Dezember 2008)

@Saskia:
Ja, das mit Donnerstags 19:00 Uhr ist auch jetzt im Winter noch aktuell, wobei in der kalten Jahreszeit - bis auf Gazella, die ja eine PowerLED besitzt - nur Evo und EvoX-Beleuchtungen in der Praxis zu sehen sind. (Allen anderen ist es wohl zu kalt  )

Gruß cachaca.


----------



## biologist (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab donnerstags jetzt (auch noch) Schwimmtraining - nix zu machen  Zu kalt... tztztztz.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Dezember 2008)

cachaca schrieb:


> @Saskia:
> Ja, das mit Donnerstags 19:00 Uhr ist auch jetzt im Winter noch aktuell, wobei in der kalten Jahreszeit - bis auf Gazella, die ja eine PowerLED besitzt - nur Evo und EvoX-Beleuchtungen in der Praxis zu sehen sind. (Allen anderen ist es wohl zu kalt  )
> 
> Gruß cachaca.



@cachaca
klar das ich dir bei den funzeln am lecker immer so schnell aus dem blickfeld gerate ! 

also für die rheinhessischen betontrails ist die günstige variante evo/evox bei einem 2 stündigen nightride sicherlich ausreichend, im gelände wird es mit der 5 watt funzel aber gefährlich, (spreche da aus erfahrung) so das die 10 watt zusätzlich geschaltet werden müßen und da ist wie bereits schon geschrieben, die akkustandzeit definitiv zu lau ! problemlösung wäre einen zweiter zusätzlichen akku ! nur dann liegt man bei seinen ausgaben auf dem niveau der powerled, die ich dann definitiv bevorzugen würde. außerdem bleibt dann noch bischen platz am lenker für andere gimmicks frei, und ein gewichtsvorteil ist da auch noch existent. wer regelmäßig im dunkeln fährt, auch mal längere strecken ist mit der powerled besser bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biologist (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann meinem Bruder ja mal sagen, dass er mit seiner Lupine Tesla anrücken soll. Aber ich glaube dann werden wir alle neidisch


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Dezember 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Ich kann meinem Bruder ja mal sagen, dass er mit seiner Lupine Tesla anrücken soll. Aber ich glaube dann werden wir alle neidisch



das wirklich nette 350  gerät wir sich unterfordert fühlen und auf grund nicht vorhandener kühlung durch fahrtwind, seinen dienst durch überhitzung früh quittieren !  ;-)

eine recht gute alternative wäre, sich auf einem fußballplatz zum nightride zu treffen, z.b. in nieder olm, wenn dort training und das flutlicht  angeschaltet ist, das helligkeitsgefühl kommt einer lupine big betty recht nah, ist aber wesentlich kostengünstiger !
außerdem liegt der sportplatz dort direkt zwischen treffpunkt und abfüllstation ! strategisch eine meisterleistung.


----------



## biologist (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man den Lichtkegel der Tesla mit dem Spot der Powerled vergleicht, sind die relativ gleich. Allerdings leuchtet die Tesla dieses Licht homogen aus (!) und bietet extrem viel Streulicht. Ich muss mir die mal ausleihen und durch den Wald gondeln  Die scheint sich, was evtl. für den Sommer sicherlich nicht schlecht ist, über die Temperatur zu regulieren. Die nächst größere (Wilma) hat noch ein lustiges Gimmick: wenn man die einschaltet, signalisieren die LEDs durch repetitives Blinken, welche Spannung der Akku. Und schaltet man das Teil aus, wird durch Blinken wieder angezeigt, wieviel entladen wurde. Naja, nobel geht die Welt zugrunde


----------



## Saskia71 (8. Dezember 2008)

Na dann sage ich erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps,
werde mich in einem Fachgeschäft trotzdem nochmals parallel informieren.

Mal schauen wer was vorrätig hat, die Tesla4 von Lupine scheint mir im Moment auch nach eigener Onlinerecherche eine sehr gute Wahl. 
Die PowerLED kann man zur Not sogar mit normalen Batterien erleuchten lassen und/oder auch für andere Outdoor Aktivitäten verwenden.


----------



## biologist (8. Dezember 2008)

Wegen der Tesla: schau mal im Cycle Planet in Mainz vorbei. Die haben die Lampe normalerweise vorrätig und führen die auch gerne mal vor. Preislich ist es egal, ob du die im Laden oder im Versand holst. Bei der Powerled sieht das anders aus. Für die zahlst du auch gerne mal 30-50% mehr, wenn du sie nicht über den Versand oderst.

Naja viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche


----------



## Saskia71 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
leider kann ich heute Abend nicht.
Da ich hier auch nichts dbgl. gelesen habe, fällt die Tour sowieso aus, oder ?

Gruß
Saskia71


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (11. Dezember 2008)

ja wie ?
die donnerstagsrunde fällt schon wieder aus ! 
schade, wollte heute eigentlich mal vorbeischauen, 
gibt ja leute dort die lieben überraschungen, 
gehe ich halt mit mit frau mal wieder ein weinchen trinken. hat sich in der vergangenheit bewährt. 

euer haddes


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Dezember 2008)

Gude Haddes,

fällt nicht aus!!!!

...war ne falschmeldung...aber auch nicht von uns!!!

alla...


----------



## Saskia71 (11. Dezember 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Gude Haddes,
> 
> fällt nicht aus!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber welche Meldung meinst du ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Dezember 2008)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider kann ich heute Abend nicht.
> Da ich hier auch nichts dbgl. gelesen habe, fällt die Tour sowieso aus, oder ?
> 
> ...



...die meinte ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saskia71 (11. Dezember 2008)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...die meinte ich!!!


 
Ach so, du interpretierst meine Frage als Meldung. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.


----------



## cachaca (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin dabei.
Kommt Haddes nun oder nicht?

Gruß cachaca.


----------



## klaus1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich lad jetzt mal langsam die Karre.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Dezember 2008)

Servus Zsamma,

..herrlisch war des widder gestern obnd mit eisch....en scheene Nightride,zu fünft,dorsch Rhoihesse...bei fast klarem Himmel un droggekald wars aach

..ich erinner noch emol an de Sundaach,10:30 Uhr am Kreisel...un dann mache mer unser schey jahresabschussfaart


alla dann,bis sunndaach

Gruß

The "O"


----------



## klaus1 (12. Dezember 2008)

Jo Danke das ihr einen alten Mann mitgenommen habt. War suuuppper schee.

om Sunndach werde mer des grad amol widderhole.

Also buss denne.


----------



## freeclimb (12. Dezember 2008)

Ei guude,

sinn g´rad vom annere End der Welt zurück.
War reschd schey - mit zwo Pedale unn drei Gäng.
Unn dann de Tschäppmäns Piekdreif nuff unn´ä nunner.

Mannomann, was gehd´n hier ab - 24 km Schmusekurs - Handtasche-Lämpscha... ?
Sinn des noch die RHK odder macht mer jetzt gedrennt uff Leistungskader und Behinnerdesport??

Radln fällt erscht´de mol aus: Knieschmerze wesche der doofe Pedalerie unn weil des blau Ding nur drei Gäng gehot hot.

Wünsch eisch was am Sunndag.
Mir sordiern bei Glühwein, Gebäck und Schmusemussig am Sunndag unser Urlaubsbilder.

De Hornisse & Schlangebändischer.




Zum Neidischmache:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12411


----------



## klaus1 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hat heute wieder extremst Spaß gemacht, Danke euch für den schönen Tag.
Leider hat Olli aus verständlichen Gründen gefehlt, allerdings das nächste mal bist Du wieder dabei. Dank auch besonders an Simone, die aks Mutter der Kompanie sehr gut fungierte.
Wünsch euch noch einen geruhsamen dritten Advent.


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leutz,

bei scheensdem Wedder fand unser Abschußfaad statt,war echt klasse

Dank an eisch un die reeche bedeilischung...un de klaus,schey midgehalde,hut...ähhhh,helm ab...schey wars..

alla

The "O"


----------



## Saskia71 (15. Dezember 2008)

Freut mich, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat. Bin gestern Nachmittag, bei diesem schönen Wetter, noch ein bißchen gefahren. Musste Mittags reichlich essen. Nicht gut für die Figur, aber lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Dezember 2008)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat. Bin gestern Nachmittag, bei diesem schönen Wetter, noch ein bißchen gefahren. Musste Mittags reichlich essen. Nicht gut für die Figur, aber lecker.




@saskia71
liest sich so, als ob du gestern alles richtig gemacht hast !

viele grüße an  - rattlesnake -


----------



## Saskia71 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @saskia71
> liest sich so, als ob du gestern alles richtig gemacht hast !
> 
> viele grüße an - rattlesnake -


 

Hallo Ritter_Hundt,

die Grüße werde ich Rattlesnake ausrichten, er wird sich bestimmt freuen, ist nach seinem Abgang beim Sigma Bikemarathon in Neustadt, nach kurzem Krankenhausaufenthalt wieder wohl genesen.
Leider wurde er wieder so "frech" das wir seit kurzem getrennte Wege 
fahren und klettern.

Gruß aus Wiesbaden


----------



## klaus1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leutz, wer gedenkt denn alles am Donnerstag zu kommen?


----------



## cachaca (17. Dezember 2008)

... da das für mich die letzte Gelegenheit ist vor Weihnachten aufs Bike zu steigen bin ich in jedem Fall dabei.... danach gehts in den Schnee nach Garmisch...


----------



## freeclimb (17. Dezember 2008)

Ned dass es aussieht,
dass die Königsbergerstrasse faul geworden wäre.

Aber am Do hab ich im BeFo Check-Up und Trainingseinweisung.
(Unn dann geht die Hallenklettersaison los - hurra!) 

Von Belgien käm allerdings morsche Schnee her (isch dacht, do gebs nur Pommes rot-weis unn Schocklad)...

Grüssles,
der Hornissebändischer.


----------



## klaus1 (17. Dezember 2008)

cachaca schrieb:


> ... da das für mich die letzte Gelegenheit ist vor Weihnachten aufs Bike zu steigen bin ich in jedem Fall dabei.... danach gehts in den Schnee nach Garmisch...



Da möcht ich so schnell nicht mehr hin, hab mir da erst im Sommer die Knochen gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (17. Dezember 2008)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz, wer gedenkt denn alles am Donnerstag zu kommen?



Ich hänge noch voll im donnerstäglichen Motivationsloch, glaube nicht das mich dort jemand rausziehen kann ! Wäre zumindest mal eine Überraschung wieder dort aufzuschlagen denn die RHKs lieben ja solche. 

Viel Spass den Rittern der nassen Betonpfade. . . . .

Ach so, da kommt ja demnächst noch was ! 

Allen RHks wünsche ich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in das neue Jahr ! 


Gruß

Haddes


----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

ei gude haddes:
Schade ich würd ja schon mal gerne Dein neues Bike bewundern. Ich hab mir nämlich vorgenommen im Neuen Jahr tatsächlich ein Fully zuzulegen. Denn die anstehende Transalp-Challenge geht nur mit einem anständigen Fully....
und bei der Bike-Auswahl bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig ob es wirklich Carbon sein muss ...


----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Ei guude,
> 
> sinn g´rad vom annere End der Welt zurück.
> War reschd schey - mit zwo Pedale unn drei Gäng.
> ...




... geile Fotos... besonders das vom "Native Scott Driver" ...


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Dezember 2008)

Mosche Oli,

solle mer heid die schneekedde oipagge,oddä???

korzweilisch hilft aach en gliehwoi....

alla

bis heit obnd...

The"O"


----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

was haltet ihr vom Fuel EX 9.9? Taugt das was?
oder doch lieber ein Cube, da gefällt mir das AMS HPC XTR.....
schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Dezember 2008)

hallo cachaca,

was ich definitiv empfehlen kann ist:

training, training und nochmal training !


----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

@Haddes:
bekomme ich nun irgendwann Dein Bike zu sehen oder nicht?
Gruß cachaca.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Dezember 2008)

@cachaca

da die betonung offensichtlich auf *irgendwann* liegt, kann ich deine frage zum jetzigen zeitpunkt mit einem eindeutigen "ja" beantworten ! 

keep on riding !

haddes


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Dezember 2008)

...er hot lediglisch Nena zitiert : irschendwie,irschendwo,irschendwann...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Dezember 2008)

@cachaca
@blapper_66

hier ihr beiden unglaubwürdigen 3 stunden winterpokal eisregenbiker,
ich komme heute abend mal vorbei, so gegen 23:00 uhr im befo !
passt des ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

wir freuen uns, wenn Du vorbeikommst. Allerdings hat das BEFO seit 13.12. geschlossen - insofern müssten wir uns auf einen anderen Ort einigen.

Wo Du es gerade anspricht: Habe eben mal nachgeschaut im Winterpokal stehen 40 Std 44 min. .... auf meinem Sigma 2006 MHR sind es aber tatsächlich in Summe 42 Std, 21 min. - da hab ich wohl mal eine Tour übersehen - muss ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal korrigieren. Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## biologist (18. Dezember 2008)

Als Unbeteiligter muss ich mal fragen: *warum* hat das geschlossen?


----------



## cachaca (18. Dezember 2008)

keine Ahnung ! An uns lag es jedenfalls nicht.

Scheint aber nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung zu sein. Nach Weihnachten haben die wohl wieder auf.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Dezember 2008)

cachaca schrieb:


> wir freuen uns, wenn Du vorbeikommst. Allerdings hat das BEFO seit 13.12. geschlossen - insofern müssten wir uns auf einen anderen Ort einigen.
> 
> Wo Du es gerade anspricht: Habe eben mal nachgeschaut im Winterpokal stehen 40 Std 44 min. .... auf meinem Sigma 2006 MHR sind es aber tatsächlich in Summe 42 Std, 21 min. - da hab ich wohl mal eine Tour übersehen - muss ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal korrigieren. Danke für Deinen Hinweis.



schnell nachtragen ! das sind fast fette 8 punkte !


----------



## freeclimb (18. Dezember 2008)

biologist schrieb:


> Als Unbeteiligter muss ich mal fragen: *warum* hat das geschlossen?


 
_Das Restaurant macht Weihnachtsferien vom
13.12.08 bis 4.1.09 !_

...wahrscheinlisch, damit mer sisch do heit ned ungombliziert treffe kann.

Isch hätt zu eierne Froschdbeule ne guude Portion Schweißgeruch beigesteuert...awwa so...geht´s halt ned.


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Dezember 2008)

..nooch deere Schlambestour gesdern obnd wern mer eh ned noikumme ins BeFo,so wie mer ausgseje habbe...im leebe ned...

...abber herrlisch wars drodsdeem



Alle Gude...

The"O"


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. Dezember 2008)

......so werdd schliggrudsche gemachd, ihr kabbe !


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Dezember 2008)

...so habbe mer ausgseje......dreggwedder doh.......


----------



## klaus1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Jo kumm gerad vom Dampfstrahler des Ding hot ausgesehe, Woansinn. Abber en scheene toint habb ich jetzt, sacht zumindest die Speckmaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Dezember 2008)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Jo kumm gerad vom Dampfstrahler des Ding hot ausgesehe, Woansinn. Abber en scheene toint habb ich jetzt, sacht zumindest die Speckmaus



..isch müssd joh moin giggel aach emol widder buzze,schun solong her


----------



## klaus1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Nei Kett druff gemacht und eä nei Schalroll, die alt war fest, jetzt rollt das viech widder richtisch un gebutzt is ess ach schun


----------



## Saskia71 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist ja richtig was los. 

Schöne Grüße aus Vancouver !

Saskia71


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Dezember 2008)

werde morgen (ab 11:00 uhr/wörrstadt) die überzähligen kcal die an heiligabend über die tafel wandern, radtechnisch vorab über asphalt "einfahren", nicht das nach den feiertagen die lycra-strampler zu stramm sitzen.

wer interesse hat einfach melden. . . . 

gruß

haddes


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leutz,

Wünsche euch allen allen ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage.

Wer Lust/zeit hat,kann sich ja melden,so zwischen den jahren vielleicht noch ne schöne Tour zu unternehmen,die Wetteraussichten für das kommende Wochenende sind sehr gut.

Freu mich schon mit euch die kommende Saison bestreiten uns ausfahren zu können/dürfen

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## freeclimb (23. Dezember 2008)

Änd from se Königsmountainstreet send we ät ju all gläd Chrismäs änd also ä good sleid in se nju jier.
Watch good ap ju ap and bolt not tuu matsch in ju in, over se selebräischen däis.






Biseids:
In spinning in se movement forum on mondäis are still beisickls frie.
Ser misses bat se rier wiel. Mäiks but nassing, se beisickls dreiv äniwai not forward.
Ser for mast we se beisickls not clean making.

Cams samwan wis, se näxt teim?

Se hornetristräiner

(Ansonschde fahr isch mei Horniss erschd widda, wenns Salz funn de Stroß weg is unns Schifahre kenn Schbass mehr macht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Dezember 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Änd from se Königsmountainstreet send we ät ju all gläd Chrismäs änd also ä good sleid in se nju jier.
> Watch good ap ju ap and bolt not tuu matsch in ju in, over se selebräischen däis.
> 
> 
> ...




Mondaachs-Schbinner ? Kenn nur die Mondaachs-Maler, mit de Siggi Hareis frieher !

Da isch eh schun bissje schbinn, sacht moi fraa immär, wahrscheinlisch nedd nur Die, will isch den Zuschdand nedd noch verschlimmern. 
Abbä fer eh Rund im Schnee mit moim Kneissel-ErgoRace bin isch aach immer zu habbe ! Kaprun isch komm bald. . . . .


----------



## klaus1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele unfallfreie Kilometer.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Januar 2009)

hallo zsamma,

werde morgen ab saulheim richtung gonsenheimer- und lennebergwald starten, auf dem rückweg geht es dann über ingelheim (bismarckturm) irgendwie zurück heims.
start ist 10:00 uhr in saulheim über no, dauer etwa 4 stunden, pausen sind keine geplant. wer auch lust hat seine extremitäten ein wenig zu erfrischen, darf sich hier oder per handy bei "haddes" melden.

einen gelungen start in das neue mountainbikejahr wünscht euch ritter_hundt aus nieder saulheim.


----------



## biologist (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues erstmal!
@Ritter_Hundt: Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch in den Taunus. War jedoch eben grade im Ober-Olmer Wald ne kurze 10er Runde laufen und werd von der Idee doch wieder Abstand nehmen. Asphaltierte Wege sind komplett vereist und ganz ohne die kommt man idR nicht in den Wald.


----------



## freeclimb (2. Januar 2009)

...mer kummt jo bei demm Gladeis no ned e mol umfallfrei bis zur Kellertür...

Isch geh schbinne - do fließt harmloser Schweiß anschtatt Blut.
Viel Schbass!

B.Sch.: Ä frohes Neies an alle! (unn vor allem ä gefedertes, gell...)


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Januar 2009)

. . . . .hardd, härdder, "HADDES", da ist Nomen = Omen

Ihr seid halt noch bissie weisch, vermuude die besinnlisch Woihnachtsschdimmung ist noch in euerm Körbber drinn !  

Aloons is mer abber eh de beschde......, vunn doher isses schunn ok ! 

Alla Ihr Weischlinge. . . . . .


----------



## cachaca (3. Januar 2009)

von mir auch allen ein gutes und vor allem gesundes Neues Jahr !

Bin zwar mit Respekt vor den, das Sonnenlicht reflektierenden Trails losgefahren - das gibt sich aber, sobald die Sonne untergegangen ist 

@Biologist:
... also mit dem Bike eigentlich kein Problem. Zu Fuß beim Laufen einer 10er Runde würde ich mir da mehr sorgen machen bei einem durch Glatteis ungeplanten Ausfallschritt Sehnen und Bänder in aus meiner Sicht wirklich wichtigen Bereichen derart zu dehnen, dass danach nix mehr geht... 

Grüße,
cachaca.


----------



## biologist (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm also scheinbar kommts drauf an, wo genau man unterwegs ist. Ich war heute 27km am Rhein laufen und da war absolut gar kein Eis. Aber oben im Wald wars gestern nicht so toll. Allerdings ist der Asphalt-Anteil auch nicht so groß, als das das jetzt beim Laufen ein Problem dargestellt hätte. Naja mal sehen, morgen früh um 11 Uhr (falls jmd Bock hat!? ) bin ich wieder oben im Wald und dann schau ich mal.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (3. Januar 2009)

@biologist
der oo-wald ist zur zeit definitiv katharina witt bereich,
besonders die asphaltierten abschnitte. der gowa ist komplett problemlos zu fahren !
gestern ein 10er ründchen, heute, so nehme ich an lockere 27 km ? wow ! und das alles zu fuß. . . . 
meinst du das forum hier ist noch das richtige für dich ? lol


hatte heute im verlauf meiner kleinen 3 stündigen runde nicht ein einziges mal probleme. . . , bin wohl ein asphalt-techniker, das jahrelange training mit den rhk-asphalt spezialisten hat sich heute offensichtlich erstmalig ausgezahlt !  

@cachaca
den respekt sollte man eh vor nichts und niemanden verlieren !
vielleicht klappt es es ja demnächst endlich mal wieder zu einem kleinen
power ründchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biologist (5. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @biologist
> der oo-wald ist zur zeit definitiv katharina witt bereich,
> besonders die asphaltierten abschnitte. der gowa ist komplett problemlos zu fahren !
> gestern ein 10er ründchen, heute, so nehme ich an lockere 27 km ? wow ! und das alles zu fuß. . . .
> meinst du das forum hier ist noch das richtige für dich ? lol


Das passt schon  Mi: 15km; DO: 13km; Fr: 10km; Sa: 27km; So: 12km Heute abend noch nen 12er, dann sind knapp 90km seit Mittwoch voll. Aber ich war gestern abend noch brav mit dem MTB ne Runde im Taunus unterwegs. Also darf ich mich hier schon noch rumtreiben  War sau kalt, aber nicht eisig. Den Lauf vom Ober-Olmer Wald habe ich nach Gonsenheim verlegt. Da war, wie du es ja schon berichtet hattest, in der Tat kein bisschen Eis.

Achso: falls Interesse besteht, würde ich so im Februar nochmal eine Tour im Taunus anbieten. Kommt jmd. mit?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. Januar 2009)

Taunusrunde ?

Immer wieder gerne,  bin dabei.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Saskia71 (5. Januar 2009)

Taunus ist bestimmt geil. Ist das nicht zu schwierig vom Gelände her ? Bin ja eine Frau. ;-)


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Saskia,

zu Fuß alles kein Problem.


----------



## biologist (5. Januar 2009)

Also meine Freundin war beim letzten mal dabei und hat sich nicht beschwert. Zumindest nicht das ich wüsste 
War eben spontan noch ne Runde fahren... im Schnee ist wirklich sau anstrengend


----------



## Saskia71 (5. Januar 2009)

Wie gut deine Freundin im Vergleich zu mir fährt kann ich ja nicht beurteilen, aber außerhalb normaler Waldböden, also breite Forstwege, fühle ich mich nicht so sicher.

@Ritter Hundt
Meinst du damit, dass man die schweren Stücke auch schieben kann ?


----------



## freeclimb (5. Januar 2009)

...also zu Fuß wär ich dabei im Taunus.
Der Drahtesel bleibt im Keller.

A propos Draht:
Jemand Bock auf das 6. Glacier Bike Downhill in Saas-Fee 2009?*
*http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/bike.htm

Ein Vorgeschmack:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jDSfzchIRDM

(bei 6:44 geht´s richtig rund, bei 8:05 noch mehr...)

A.d.R.: Nur mit Fully, Fat Albert & Ski-Helm.


----------



## biologist (6. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal 97% waren recht einfach zu fahren. Technisch schwieriger wars nur an der Platte. Da hat meine Freundin auch mal ein kurzes Stück geschoben - aber lass das mal 100m gewesen sein. Fährt man halt langsamer an der Stelle, dann gehts. Ich sag mal so extrem sicher fühlt sie sich auch nicht auf Trails, aber sie kriegts hin.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (6. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Wie gut deine Freundin im Vergleich zu mir fährt kann ich ja nicht beurteilen, aber außerhalb normaler Waldböden, also breite Forstwege, fühle ich mich nicht so sicher.
> 
> @Ritter Hundt
> Meinst du damit, dass man die schweren Stücke auch schieben kann ?



@Saskia71
Du hast den Neustadtmarathon 2008 gefinisht ! Dein damaliger Freund "rattlesnake" hat das ja bekanntweise noch nicht mal geschafft.

Die Taunusrunde, so wie ich diese kennenlernen durfte, sollte da wirklich überhaupt kein Problem für Dich darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (6. Januar 2009)

also ich wär im Taunus auch dabei.
Eher Anfang Februar oder am Ende?


----------



## biologist (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm ich würde einfach mal den 21.2 festlegen.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (6. Januar 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde einfach mal den 21.2 festlegen.



Der 21.02.2009 ist Faßtnachtssamstag, sofern der Tag denn überhaupt in diesem Verständnis existent ist.

Für mich kein Problem, da die tollen Tage nicht meine Welt sind. 
Ich kann eben nicht auf Komando lustig sein, wenn überhaupt.

Vermute der Zuspruch an diesem Wochende eine Tour zu machen wird eher gering sein, also somit die besten Voraussetzungen für eine Powerbike-Runde im Entwicklungsbereich !


----------



## biologist (6. Januar 2009)

Ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst 
Was mir aber grade noch einfällt: evtl. bin ich an diesem WE auch in Berlin - dann würde es nicht klappen. Aber ansonsten halte ich es mal fest oder eben ne Woche früher.


----------



## cachaca (6. Januar 2009)

da am 21.2. meine Tochter Geburtstag hat, kann ich an diesem Datum - Fastnacht hin oder her - definitiv nicht. 

Da das bei Dir ja auch noch nicht sicher zu sein scheint, wäre mir eine Woche früher oder später - also der 14.2. oder der 28.2. - lieber.


----------



## biologist (6. Januar 2009)

OK dann 14.2. 
28.2 fällt bei mir flach, weil ich am Tag danach Halbmarathon laufe. Das geht zwar auch problemlos wenn ich nen Tag vorher fahre, aber dann halt nicht in der anvisierten Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saskia71 (6. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @Saskia71
> Du hast den Neustadtmarathon 2008 gefinisht ! Dein damaliger Freund "rattlesnake" hat das ja bekanntweise noch nicht mal geschafft.
> 
> Die Taunusrunde, so wie ich diese kennenlernen durfte, sollte da wirklich überhaupt kein Problem für Dich darstellen.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich den Neustadt-Marathon gefinisht habe ? Mein Ex hat es versucht und war zur Unterstützung dort. Und wenn er schon stürzt...........na ja.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (7. Januar 2009)

Ach so ! Na dann, viel Spaß im Taunus, bist doch bestimmt dabei, oder ?


----------



## cachaca (7. Januar 2009)

prima ! Also bei mir geht der 14.2. klar (hoffentlich ist es ein wenig wärmer als gestern). 

Die Schaltung ist gestern bei -12,3 Grad nicht eingefroren. Dafür sind die Schneeverwehungen extrem lästig und kosten echt kraft. Nach ca. 60 min. war bei mir gestern schon Schluß.

Wer ist heute abend bei einer Feierabendrunde dabei? Die Kälte ist bei angemessener Kleidung kein Problem.

Gruß cachaca.


----------



## lp510 (7. Januar 2009)

Moin, also ich habs eben hier im wald versucht.....alles eis, eis und noch mal eis.....
und dabei bin ich nicht mal weit von euch weg....
aber ihr könnt ja mal bescheid geben wie es war....

Grüße von der anderen Rheinseite,
LP510


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Januar 2009)

Mosche Zsamma,

noch e gudes nejes Johr... 

euern ORHK is widder doh...abber nur fer den oone daach,moje widder frei..

alla,bis heit obnd am kreisel,ihr kappe

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## cachaca (8. Januar 2009)

war ne super Ausfahrt gestern ! Wo Schnee liegt, lässt es sich einwandfrei fahren.

Bin also heute abend wieder dabei.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Januar 2009)

Ja ist denn schon wieder Donnerstag ? 

Ich fahre von Frankfurt aus, werde es nicht schaffen um 19:00 Uhr Kreisel zu sein.

Haut rein und sammelt kräfig Punkte für den WP, das wir wieder in die Top 100 gelangen !

Gruß 

Haddes


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Januar 2009)

@Ritter Hundt

...dank meiner Einträge sind wir wieder in den Top 100!!!


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Ritter Hundt
> 
> ...dank meiner Einträge sind wir wieder in den Top 100!!!



HURRA !

Dann kann ich mir ja heute abend eine Erhohlungspause gönnen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> HURRA !
> 
> Dann kann ich mir ja heute abend eine Erhohlungspause gönnen !



mit uns zu fahrn,dunnersdaachs,is immer e erholung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Januar 2009)

zur info,

..fer heid obnd hot sich jemand neies ohkündischd.....

alla

The"O"


----------



## biologist (8. Januar 2009)

Ich finds nach wie vor kacke, dass es im WP mehr Punkte fürs Radfahren gibt, als fürs Laufen. Das gehört anders rum


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Januar 2009)

@biologist

Dann nutze doch mal den Karteireiter und "ranke" nach Disziplinen oder Zeit !

Das könnte Dir mental vielleicht weiterhelfen. 

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## biologist (8. Januar 2009)

Naja ich mache mein Training mit oder Winterpokal. Für mich ist das keine Motivation. Nur isses halt weniger Punkte wert


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Januar 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Naja ich mache mein Training mit oder Winterpokal. Für mich ist das keine Motivation. Nur isses halt weniger Punkte wert



Ist ja gut, ist ja gut !  *Kopfstreichel*


----------



## Saskia71 (8. Januar 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Ich finds nach wie vor kacke, dass es im WP mehr Punkte fürs Radfahren gibt, als fürs Laufen. Das gehört anders rum


 
Wahrscheinlich weil es ein MTB-Forum ist. Aber stimmt, laufen ist anstrengender.


----------



## lp510 (9. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> zur info,
> 
> ..fer heid obnd hot sich jemand neies ohkündischd.....
> 
> ...


 
He,
danke dass ihr mich gestern Abend mitgenonnen und immer so schön auf mich gewartet habt..... 
war super nett und ich würd mich freuen wenn ich ein zweites mal an den start dürfte...grins...

lg lp510


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (9. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es ein MTB-Forum ist. Aber stimmt, laufen ist anstrengender.



Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen ! 

Bis Sonntag im Gowa, kurzfristige Absage bitte per SMS da ich mit dem Bike zum GoWa fahre und vorher morgens nicht mehr online sein werde.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## klaus1 (9. Januar 2009)

Schande hab gestern Abend den Treff vergessen, friert mir jetzt auch schon das Hirn ein

Aber freu meine neue Federgabel ist gerade gekommen, ob mit der das MTB von alleine fährt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (9. Januar 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Schande hab gestern Abend den Treff vergessen, friert mir jetzt auch schon das Hirn ein
> 
> Aber freu meine neue Federgabel ist gerade gekommen, ob mit der das MTB von alleine fährt????



Den donnerstäglichen MTB-Rhoihessekurbeler Treff vergessen, tse tse tse, teert und federt Ihn !

Klaus, das passiert mir schon seit 5 Monaten und ich kann mit dieser amnesie mittlerweile super leben. Wer sind eigentlich diese sagenumwobenen, legendären Rhoihessekurbeler ?


----------



## Saskia71 (9. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen !
> 
> Bis Sonntag im Gowa, kurzfristige Absage bitte per SMS da ich mit dem Bike zum GoWa fahre und vorher morgens nicht mehr online sein werde.
> 
> ...


 
@ritter_hundt
OK, ist Dein Freund, ich glaube Dirk heißt er wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch wieder mit dabei ? Wäre toll, war ja lustig letzte Woche beim Spinning.

So und jetzt hüpfe ich ins Wochenende !


----------



## schoeppi (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Rhoihessekurbeler,

ich muss als Neuling mal ein paar dumme Fragen stellen.

Wenn ihr vom Donnerstagstreff redet, meint ihr dann den Treffpunkt von Beinhart in Schierstein?
Heisst das, ihr fahrt auch bei den Temperaturen und im dunkeln?
Wenn ja, dann RESPEKT!

Mein Kumpel Marcus aus Hochheim und ich, Stefan aus Nackenheim, suchen nämlich noch Anschluss. Wir sind so einsam 

Der Marcus fährt schon ein paar Jährchen, ich habe erst letzten Sommer angefangen.
Bis dato bin ich unter der Woche Rund um Nackenheim unterwegs gewesen und am Wochenende zumeist ab Hochheim auf die Platte gefahren. Aber wir würden gerne auch mal was anderes machen, am besten natürlich mit Leuten die sich auskennen.

Wenns ok ist würden wir dann demnächst mal dazu stossen.

P.S.: wir sind übrigens schon ältere Säcke, beide Ü40.

Gruss
Schöppi


----------



## SCK (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr Rhoihesse!

Also, isch bin ach so oaner. Die Sprach verschdee isch, kannse nur net so schee schreibe wie ihr. Wenn isch e mo mit eich mitkurbele könnt wär todal schee. 

Grüße aus Klao-Winnerum


----------



## biologist (10. Januar 2009)

Nein, damit ist etwas Anderes gemeint. Es geht hier um einen Treffpunkt in Nieder-Olm direkt am Kreisel bei den beiden Tankstellen. Unter der Woche fahren die Beinharten, soweit ich weiß, eher im Gonsenheimer Wald - in den Taunus gehts dann am Wochenende. Ich fahre jedoch unter der Woche öfter mal mit einem Freund abends im Taunus. Mit ner gescheiten Funzel ist das jedoch kein Problem. Dann auch eher ne kurze Strecke (ca. 45km).


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (10. Januar 2009)

@cachaca
Danke für die netten 195 Minuten durch das sonnige Rheinhessen gerade !
Mein Inhalt der Trinkflasche befand sich bei meiner Ankunft zu Hause im Aggregatzustand "fest"  ! Man kann also mitten im Schnee sogar verdursten, kein Tropfen kam mehr raus !


@schoeppi / @sck
Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr am Kreisel der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle in Nieder-Olm
Eigentlich bei jedem Wetter, Beleuchtung nicht vergessen !

Gruß

Ritter_Hundt alias Haddes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (11. Januar 2009)

@schoeppi  bin aus Oppenum und fahr ach als do nuff bei die caote, abber schee is immer. ach habbe die Rhoihessekurbler gar nix mit de bohardde zu due.Mich habbe abber beide clubs uffgenumme, muss an meiner lieb Art hänge.


----------



## cachaca (11. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @cachaca
> Danke für die netten 195 Minuten durch das sonnige Rheinhessen gerade !
> Mein Inhalt der Trinkflasche befand sich bei meiner Ankunft zu Hause im Aggregatzustand "fest"  ! Man kann also mitten im Schnee sogar verdursten, kein Tropfen kam mehr raus !
> 
> ...



@Haddes
Danke für die "Haddes Tour". Immer wieder ein Genuss für die Oberschenkel. Bei mir waren es aber 201 Min. bis ich wieder zu Hause war . 

Als ich zu Hause ankam waren immer noch ca. 10 Tupperparty-Mädels  anwesend, die mir beim Ausziehen meiner Klammoten laut grölend mit Prosecco zugeprostet haben. Als ich nach ca. 30 min. Ausziehen immer noch Klammotten anhatte waren sie alle weg  (warum nur ???? ).

Freue mich schon auf die nächste "Haddes-Tour"...

Grüsse und bis nächsten Donnerstag,
cahcaca.


----------



## marc077 (12. Januar 2009)

War am Samstag Tupper-Invasion in Rheinhessen? Ich hätte nämlich auch an einer sogar teilnehmen sollen, laut meiner Perle. Kam aber drum herum


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. Januar 2009)

marc077 schrieb:


> War am Samstag Tupper-Invasion in Rheinhessen? Ich hätte nämlich auch an einer sogar teilnehmen sollen, laut meiner Perle. Kam aber drum herum



Wenn Tuppereware dann endlich Bikes baut, kaufe ich mir auch direkt eins !
Weil, Lebenslange Garantie ! LOL

Ach übrigens, Donnerstag schaue ich mal um 19:00 Uhr wieder am Kreisel vorbei, soll ja nicht mehr so kalt werden die Tage !
Freue mich schon.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Januar 2009)

...ich lieb die Saladschleider...subber ding is des....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. Januar 2009)

. . . . . . . die rhoihessekurbeler mache eh tabberwäärpaadiee !
des wär de absoluude hammer. schee im summer midde in de woibersche.

des wär des absoluude heileid fer 2009, was is schun die transalbb schellensch dohdegeesche ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Januar 2009)

...de unnerschied leihd in de wingertsknorze...die gibbds ned bei de dschellendsch...heidenei....


----------



## lp510 (12. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Wenn Tuppereware dann endlich Bikes baut, kaufe ich mir auch direkt eins !
> Weil, Lebenslange Garantie ! LOL
> 
> Ach übrigens, Donnerstag schaue ich mal um 19:00 Uhr wieder am Kreisel vorbei, soll ja nicht mehr so kalt werden die Tage !
> Freue mich schon.


 
Falsche Info ....ich als Tuppererfahrener Hausfrau.......kann dazu nur sagen, keine Lebenslange Garantie...nur 30 Jahre....!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Januar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Falsche Info ....ich als Tuppererfahrener Hausfrau.......kann dazu nur sagen, keine Lebenslange Garantie...nur 30 Jahre....!!!



doh bisde joh aach gonz knapp drübber....was en billische kroom doh....


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Januar 2009)

emol was onneres,dohdefer das die gonz zeid hier nix los wor,alle achdung,was en schrifdvekeer heid,des is de hamma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2009)

Alla hopp,
donn werd isch sicher mol vorbei kumme wenns ok is.

Abber nitt bei jedem Wedder unn aach nitt im dunkele.
Dodezu bin isch zu sehr ä Weischei. Unn isch hab aach garko Lischt fers Rad.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. Januar 2009)

Machd haldd exreeem mehr schbass als drausse bei dere käldd drenning zu mache !

30 johr Garandie ? Des is jo länger als die durchschniddlische Dauer einer Ehe ! 

Die Zornemmer Tabberwär Kombedenz schdrahlt joh bis ins hessische nibber.


----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2009)

Wie jetzt, iss dess nitt drausse?
Versteh isch jetzt nitt...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (12. Januar 2009)

@schoeppi
unsere einträge hier haben sich zeitlich überschnitten !

ich habe mich auf den letzten eintrag von blapper versucht zu beziehen. . .


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Januar 2009)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Alla hopp,
> donn werd isch sicher mol vorbei kumme wenns ok is.
> 
> Abber nitt bei jedem Wedder unn aach nitt im dunkele.
> Dodezu bin isch zu sehr ä Weischei. Unn isch hab aach garko Lischt fers Rad.



mer hadde vollmoond,des werd aach so geje......lol


----------



## klaus1 (13. Januar 2009)

Jo Sch... hob mich am Sunndach richtich uff em eis langgemacht, ihr Leid mer duen alle Knoche weh. Abber meim gude Giant iss nix bassiert und des jetzt wo ich doch die nei Federgabel drinn hab, is widder einfach zum kotze.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (13. Januar 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Jo Sch... hob mich am Sunndach richtich uff em eis langgemacht, ihr Leid mer duen alle Knoche weh. Abber meim gude Giant iss nix bassiert und des jetzt wo ich doch die nei Federgabel drinn hab, is widder einfach zum kotze.



So eh Fäddärgabbel mit der mär als hiedozzd hatt isch aaach emohl....... 

Gute Besserung dem geschundenen Leib, 

wünscht Dir der Haddes aus Saulheim !


----------



## Saskia71 (13. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn hier los ? Neue Leute und Themen wie Tupperware. Bin zwar eine Dame, aber Tupper brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los ? Neue Leute und Themen wie Tupperware. Bin zwar eine Dame, aber Tupper brauche ich nicht.



@saskia71

..ned nur babbele un schreibe,tate folge losse,en eschde RHK feerd bei jedem wedder...

@Klaus1

...dann Gude Besserung...ähh...die Gabbele vun WMF sin doch die Besde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (14. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @saskia71
> 
> ..ned nur babbele un schreibe,tate folge losse,en eschde RHK feerd bei jedem wedder...
> 
> ...



Ei Bub die henn ich doch ach gar net gemohnt, die zum  Essedie annern waste net die immer so ruff un runner gehe. dir muss mer abber ach alles erkläre.


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Januar 2009)

..joh,e HT hot kohn dämpfer.....


----------



## Saskia71 (14. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @saskia71
> 
> ..ned nur babbele un schreibe,tate folge losse,en eschde RHK feerd bei jedem wedder...


 
@blapper
Sollten sich die Temperaturen gemäßigter darstellen und steht bei mir donnertstags mal wieder eine Regenerationseinheit an, werde ich mal zum "Bikebummeln" sicherlich vorbeischauen, versprochen!


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Januar 2009)

wie schey,bummele....ich werd abber ned des tembo mache....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (14. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen, 

ich werde heute ab frankfurt eine runde drehen.
wer lust und zeit hat mich ab mainz zu begleiten
kann sich ja bei mir oder hier melden !

gruß

pattrick


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Januar 2009)

Da ich mich in naher Vergangenheit auf dem weißen Untergrund bereits mehrmals gelängt und gewickelt habe, werde ich weise vorrausschauend
mein Glück nicht noch weiter herausfordern und meine angekündigte Teilnahme für heute definitiv absagen !

Ich wünsche den RHKs viel Spass bei der Modder-Schneerunde duch Rheinhessen !

Pattrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Januar 2009)

na subber.....

...anscheind simmer heit obnd widder nur zu zwott,cachaca.....

...abber,nur ned uffreeche


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Januar 2009)

Die beiden kommenden Transalp-Challenge Stars unter sich !


----------



## Saskia71 (15. Januar 2009)

Wow, 2 von euch fahren die Challenge. Ich glaube ihr seit mir zu fit. Trotzdem viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Wow, 2 von euch fahren die Challenge. Ich glaube ihr seit mir zu fit. Trotzdem viel Spaß dabei.



@saskia

..un die annern zwa in de Black forrest

zu fit?..im Leede ned...dohdevun misse mer uns ersd selbsd übberzeuche...


----------



## Saskia71 (15. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @saskia
> 
> ..un die annern zwa in de Black forrest
> 
> zu fit?..im Leede ned...dohdevun misse mer uns ersd selbsd übberzeuche...


 
Welche anderen zwei ?

Ganz klar, wer sowas mitmacht ist erheblich fitter als ich. Nochmal, meinen Glückwunsch. Habt ihr schon Startplätze ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Januar 2009)

2009 schon voll,un eerlisch gesaad,würdisch mer des disjohr noch ned zutraue...
....abber des is e ziel fer 2010


----------



## biologist (15. Januar 2009)

Dann kommt mal schön am 14.2 mit, dann habt ihr gleich mindestens 1000Hm trainiert


----------



## berndie61 (15. Januar 2009)

Na Jungs und Mädels,

nachdem ich nun Umzug und Erkältung fast hinter mir gelassen habe, denke ich wieder an Biken (aber langsam). Wie sind denn die derzeitigen Fahrpläne ?

b


----------



## klaus1 (17. Januar 2009)

Kumm grad von ner 40km topur zuruck, ihr Leid moin rechte Fuß fällt gleich alle Ablick ab.Abber sonst wars schee, de Schnee tud leider ebe schnell weiche und jetzt hotz annoch bei mir agefange zu räne. Un bis 17 Uhr wars jetzt ach schun hell, aller es geht uffwärts.


----------



## biologist (17. Januar 2009)

Ja kenn ich... wenn ich 40km laufe, tun mir die Haxen auch weh :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (18. Januar 2009)

Also in 2008 bin ich auch etwa 40 KM gesamt gelaufen !
Die Beine haben aber dabei und auch danach nicht geschmerzt.


----------



## Saskia71 (18. Januar 2009)

Was ich mittlerweile alles weiß: 2 zukünftige Transalp-Challenge-Teilnehmer, Alpenfahrer- und Überquerer, Jahres-Kilometer-Leistungen im 5-stelligen Bereich, sowie durchtrainierte Triathleten. Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr eine Hobby-Truppe seid ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Was ich mittlerweile alles weiß: 2 zukünftige Transalp-Challenge-Teilnehmer, Alpenfahrer- und Überquerer, Jahres-Kilometer-Leistungen im 5-stelligen Bereich, sowie durchtrainierte Triathleten. Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr eine Hobby-Truppe seid ?



@Saskia71

..isch wussd garned das de driadlon machsd,respeggd...


----------



## klaus1 (19. Januar 2009)

@Saskia71 wadde emol ab biss de mich gesehe host, da herz uff mit sport, hab meistchtens en Klappstuhl debei un moi Motto isch nur mir de Ruh un jo net ins schwitze kumme.


----------



## Saskia71 (19. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Saskia71
> 
> ..isch wussd garned das de driadlon machsd,respeggd...


 
Entschuldigung, aber ich verstehe deine Aussage, mal wieder, nicht. Oder habe ich den Smilie übersehen ?

Gruß
Saskia71


----------



## Saskia71 (19. Januar 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> @Saskia71 wadde emol ab biss de mich gesehe host, da herz uff mit sport, hab meistchtens en Klappstuhl debei un moi Motto isch nur mir de Ruh un jo net ins schwitze kumme.


 
Meinst du ich könnte mich in dich verlieben ?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe es schon irgendwie immer latent geahnt und jetzt ist es wohl auch endgültig geschehen.
Der erste Swingerclub hat sich in diesem Forum gerade gegründet.

In Love

Haddes


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. Januar 2009)

...s derffe aach verheiradede kumme,also mir seje des ned so eng,nadierlisch habbe mer aach nix geeche singels...heidenei,ich würd saache,uff die nej faan kimmd noch e goldwaach druff...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (20. Januar 2009)

Ich tauche weiterhin ab, bis sich die Lage hier irgendwann normalisiert hat.

Ich will gar nicht wissen was hier los ist, wenn der Frühling startet und die Hormone durchdrehen ! 

Der Sommer scheint mir eine gute Wahl mal wieder vorbeizuschauen, obwohl, da seid Ihr ja alle auf der Transalp Challenge um unsere  Teilnehmer aus Rheinhessen anzufeuern, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (20. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber ich verstehe deine Aussage, mal wieder, nicht. Oder habe ich den Smilie übersehen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Saskia71



...bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Triathleten bei uns,huch....smily vergesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Ich tauche weiterhin ab, bis sich die Lage hier irgendwann normalisiert hat.
> 
> Ich will gar nicht wissen was hier los ist, wenn der Frühling startet und die Hormone durchdrehen !
> 
> Der Sommer scheint mir eine gute Wahl mal wieder vorbeizuschauen, obwohl, da seid Ihr ja alle auf der Transalp Challenge um unsere  Teilnehmer aus Rheinhessen anzufeuern, oder ?



...HÄ??wie konn mer,wenn mer schun im Tal wohnt,noch weida abdauche??


----------



## lp510 (20. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ...s derffe aach verheiradede kumme,also mir seje des ned so eng,nadierlisch habbe mer aach nix geeche singels...
> 
> Tztztz, wo bin ich da nur zum biken gelandet


----------



## Saskia71 (20. Januar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Blapper_66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...s derffe aach verheiradede kumme,also mir seje des ned so eng,nadierlisch habbe mer aach nix geeche singels...
> ...


----------



## lp510 (20. Januar 2009)

An den zwei Donnerstagen an denen ich bis jetzt da war, bin ich mit dem Auto rübergefahren....macht auch Sinn für mich da ich Nachts ja auch keine Fähre mehr habe mit der ich rüber kommen würde....


----------



## klaus1 (20. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Meinst du ich könnte mich in dich verlieben ?


Däffe tueste des schon, nur bin ich glücklich angebandelt abber fahhrn und Sprüch mache kenne mer schon. 

Sach mo Plapper Du host doch net Bikemässisch zugeschlage, wenn ich mer so dei neu bild betracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (20. Januar 2009)

IP510 des macht nix muss ach immer erst mol mit dem Audo beifahrn.


----------



## lp510 (20. Januar 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> IP510 des macht nix muss ach immer erst mol mit dem Audo beifahrn.



Und wann machste das mal, also die letzte zwei Woche waren ja nur zwei Fahrer von euch da....aber das  nach dem fahren war lustig


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (20. Januar 2009)

*kurz auftauch*

Nicht umsonst werden die beiden bei der Transalp Challenge in der Nebenkategorie "Lustigstes Team" als Geheimfavorit nach dem Titel greifen !  Sie werden sich die Schmerzen in den bis dahin gestählten Ü-40 Beinen einfach weglachen. 

*schnell wieder abtauch*


----------



## lp510 (20. Januar 2009)

Hoffe nur bei der Transalp Challenge gibts genug Weizenbier....


----------



## Saskia71 (21. Januar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Und wann machste das mal, also die letzte zwei Woche waren ja nur zwei Fahrer von euch da....aber das  nach dem fahren war lustig


 
Und dann noch Auto gefahren ?   Entsetzen macht sich breit.


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Und dann noch Auto gefahren ?   Entsetzen macht sich breit.



@saskia71

...wenn isch drink,fahr isch kah audo mer..heidenei

...soweid kimmds noch,das ich middem audo zum dreffpunkt kumme würd


----------



## lp510 (21. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Und dann noch Auto gefahren ?   Entsetzen macht sich breit.



Zeig mir einen Biker der nicht gerne nach dem biken ein kleines Blondes mag....


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Januar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Biker der nicht gerne nach dem biken ein kleines Blondes mag....



@lp510

..ich hoff du meensd des Weize...un ned disch,oddä?


----------



## lp510 (21. Januar 2009)

Mich  bin doch kein kleines Blondes...
eher ne kleine...naja,blond ist das ja auch nicht........


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Januar 2009)

*auftauch*

Die Größe ist irrrelevant, die Temperierung muß stimmen !

*abtauch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saskia71 (21. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> *auftauch*
> 
> Die Größe ist irrrelevant, die Temperierung muß stimmen !
> 
> *abtauch*


 
Och, eine gewisse Größe hat was für sich.


----------



## lp510 (21. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Och, eine gewisse Größe hat was für sich.


Um was gehts da grade, welche größe ist da nun wieder gemeint  
Ich finde ein 0,5 Weizen hat schon was....


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Januar 2009)

*auftauch*

Mit geistiger Größe ist offensichtlich und gewohnheitsbedingt in diesem Fred nicht zu rechnen ! 

Ich bin jetzt aber auch gespannt welche Größe tatsächlich gemeint ist !

*schnell abtauch*


----------



## Saskia71 (21. Januar 2009)

Natürlich meinte ich eine Magnum Flasche Champagner. Was denn sonst ?
Und warum kann man hier nicht mit geistiger Größe rechnen ? Muss ich den kompletten Thread durchlesen ?

Ritter: Was soll ich jetzt von dir und deiner geistigen Größe halten, wo du doch auch hier bist ?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Januar 2009)

@saskia
sollte dein zeitfenster es zulassen rund 700 einträge zu lesen, kann ich es dir nur empfehlen ! lege ruhig die "feuchtgebiete" lektüre mal bei seite !

desweiteren kann ich deine frage nur dahingehend beantworten, das sich sprichwörtlich gegensätze ja angeblich anziehen sollen.


----------



## Saskia71 (21. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @saskia
> sollte dein zeitfenster es zulassen rund 700 einträge zu lesen, kann ich es dir nur empfehlen ! lege ruhig die "feuchtgebiet" lektüre mal bei seite !
> 
> desweiteren kann ich deine frage nur dahingehend beantworten, das sich sprichwörtlich gegensätze ja angeblich anziehen sollen.


 
Leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, da ich diesen Belletristik-Knaller nicht gelesen habe.

Was die sprichwörtlichen Gegensätze angeht, auf welcher Seite befindest du dich ?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Januar 2009)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, da ich diesen Belletristik-Knaller nicht gelesen habe.
> 
> Was die sprichwörtlichen Gegensätze angeht, auf welcher Seite befindest du dich ?



Das sollen andere einschätzen, stelle diese frage doch morgen mr. showbreak bei mrs. gundi, da seht ihr euch ja wieder beim spinning.


----------



## biologist (21. Januar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Biker der nicht gerne nach dem biken ein kleines Blondes mag....


Ich! Wobei... eigentlich ist es ja auch nur eine von drei Disziplinen 
Hach ja... gestern bei dem genialen Wetter konnte ich endlich mal wieder mit dem Rennrad auf die Straße


----------



## klaus1 (22. Januar 2009)

Äh also ich trink überhaupt kein Alkohol dafür rauch ich mal ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (22. Januar 2009)

@ ORHK:
Sieht mer sisch späder wiedder zu normale Theme im BeFo? 

@Fred, abgetauchte Auftaucher, Trockengebiete, Primärathleten:
Mehr und mehr denk ich, dass das Portal so langsam durchdreht.
Ist auch so ein Grund, warum ich ned mer so recht Bock drauf hab.
Wundert mich auch, wer tagsüber stundenlang Zeit hat, den Fred auf inzwischen über 700 Posts aufzublasen....

Veilleicht werd ich langsam alt...

...aber irgendwie war das vor einem Jahr noch schöner...
Es ging ums Radeln, wer ne Tour vorschlägt, wo´s danach zum Abkühlen (oder Aufwärmen) hingeht.


----------



## biologist (22. Januar 2009)

Die Tour am 14.2 steht doch!?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Januar 2009)

@freeclimb
Emotionen pur, gefällt mir Dein Eintrag ! 
So sind die Rhk halt, weiter so, Du gehörst ja noch dazu, im Gegensatz zu 
zu mir. 

Take care !


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (22. Januar 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Die Tour am 14.2 steht doch!?



Also ich werde mir die angekündigten 1000 Hm nicht entgehen lassen, so kurz vor meinem Leistungs(Laktat)test.
Freue mich schon auf Deine geführte Runde !


----------



## Saskia71 (23. Januar 2009)

?


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2009)

@Saskia71

...des war en insider.....

...des könne outsider garned wisse...evtl.,abber nur dorsch tatsäschlisches erscheine un zuhörn...un ned nur.... zeich schreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @Saskia71
> 
> ...des war en insider.....
> 
> ...des könne outsider garned wisse...evtl.,abber nur dorsch tatsäschlisches erscheine un zuhörn...un ned nur.... zeich schreibe...



@blapper66

So ein Quatsch, was ist den daran Insider ?
Es wurde der Thread thematisiert und der ist jedermann zugänglich !

Beruhigt Euch alle mal wieder und lasst uns einen Stuhlkreis bilden !


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2009)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> @blapper66
> 
> So ein Quatsch, was ist den daran Insider ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Januar 2009)

@blapper66
Genau solche Einträge wie Dein Letzter, vermute ich, meinte freeclimb !

So und ich muß jetzt was arbeiten, freeclimb is watching me !


----------



## freeclimb (23. Januar 2009)

Na wunderhübsch,
gerade dann, wenn die RHKs ohne Internetanschluß auf Piste sind, kommen die meisten Posts.

@ Saskia17: Dein Post ist persönlich & ehrverletzend und ohne Inhalt. Persönliche Beschwerden bitte immer per PN (Forengrundsatz).
(Das empfiehlt sich übrigens auch in anderen Threads, wo Du ungefragt reinplatzt und teilweise beleidigende Einzel-Posts reinstellst.)

Dieser Thread mag zwar öffentlich, aber sollte aber dennoch nicht Ziel & Weidegebiet für persönliche Nulldurchgänge oder Krisen sein. 
Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass hier nicht noch mehr Schwachsinn reingeposted wird. Und damit meine ich definitiv nicht die Posts von ORHK - da liegen gewisse Vermutungen völlig daneben - kein Wunder, wenn der Vermutende den Mutmaßenden derzeit kaum kennt.

Danke.


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2009)

Herrlisch.......was isses so schey ruisch worn...en traum......


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (23. Januar 2009)

@freeclimb
Freut mich das Du tagsüber jetzt auch die Zeit gefunden hast den Thread  mit vollzumüllen.


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2009)

da...isch wussds...kaum geschribbe schun geeds widda weida....


----------



## Saskia71 (23. Januar 2009)

?


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Januar 2009)

...des bin dann mal weg,konn ich aach nur saache,da ich dohgeweese bin.

@Saskia71

...sach emol bisd du aach nur en Mythos??eksisdiersd du wegglisch??

...als des Profillose gebabbel doh.......

...siehe lp510...ned viel geschribbe..abber schun 3x dohgeweese,egal,ob reeche oddä schnee...des sin daadsache un fasd de gleische jaargang....

alla...


----------



## lp510 (23. Januar 2009)

...siehe lp510...ned viel geschribbe..abber schun 3x dohgeweese,egal,ob reeche oddä schnee...des sin daadsache un fasd de gleische jaargang....

alla...[/quote]

ich möcht ja auch nicht schreibe....sondern bike!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (23. Januar 2009)

redfoxy schrieb:


> die tapferen helden mit stamina!!!
> 
> und ich bin der meinung: ihr seid spitze!!!!




... schön wars. Scheint zwar aus heutiger Sicht eine Ewigkeit her zu sein, aber ich erinnere mich gerne daran !

Gruß,
cachaca !

Ende des Threads...........


----------



## klaus1 (23. Januar 2009)

irschend was muss ich do bei eich ständig verbasse, ich blick gar net dorch warum ihr geenanner uff amol geht.war doch sonst immer so scheee ohne a bäs wort.


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Januar 2009)

we Closed!!!


----------

